# BREAKING: Mass school shooting multiple victims



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Right down the road from me.



> Oregon state police: Reports of 10 dead at college





> (CNN)Preliminary information indicates 10 people were killed and more than 20 others injured in a shooting at Oregon's Umpqua Community College on Thursday, said Oregon State Police spokesman Bill Fugate.
> 
> The reports suggest that the shooter has been detained, he said.
> 
> ...



Oregon shooting: Initial reports of 10 dead at Umpqua Community College - CNN.com


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

Your NRA/GOP perfect world.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 1, 2015)

(looks at his watch) ya, been about a month since the last one.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> (looks at his watch) ya, been about a month since the last one.



Nope. Try 24 hours.

http://www.argusleader.com/story/ne...all-students-safe-principal-wounded/73085090/


----------



## Misty (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.


There is no information yet political hack.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

If true that 10 are dead, this would be one of the worst school shootings.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > (looks at his watch) ya, been about a month since the last one.
> ...



Haven't watched tv news for a few days but the Weather Channel - only news worth a damn.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm seeing the coverage now.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 1, 2015)

So, another day, another shooting....


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 1, 2015)

A "gun free zone".
Too bad someone didn't have a 'CC'.
Ask any of the victims families if they now wish the 'zone' was not 'gun free'. Ya fucking right!


----------



## Anathema (Oct 1, 2015)

Another reason why no sane person ever enters a "Gun Free Zone" willingly or goes unarmed into public spaces.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.


Nah, just another liberal acting out. Libs shouldn't own anything more deadly than a butter knife.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.



   We're talking oregon here.


----------



## Misty (Oct 1, 2015)

It's weird cuz Oregon is one of the most liberal states but they have open carry.  I just looked up their gun laws. 

I think liberals love guns too.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 1, 2015)

He'll undoubtedly turn out to be on some type of antipsychotic drugs and we'll find out he's had mental issues for years, but can't lock him away where he needs to be.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

Guns everywhere and no mental health system to speak of. Thanks New BS GOP. Insane party, insane country.


----------



## Misty (Oct 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> He'll undoubtedly turn out to be on some type of antipsychotic drugs and we'll find out he's had mental issues for years, but can't lock him away where he needs to be.


Yep probably on an anti depressant that we will never hear about.


----------



## Misty (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Guns everywhere and no mental health system to speak of. Thanks New BS GOP. Insane party, insane country.


It was the libs that demanded mental patient be set free. Civil rights and all.

And the guns are illegally brought in through Mexico thanks to lax immigration laws.


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 1, 2015)

If the killer turns out to be a CHL holder with NRA stickers on his pick up I'll destroy all my guns.

Most likely it will turn out to be yet another bed wetting liberal that has to be medicated to deal with society that ostracized him because he's a fuck up.

If that's the case I'm buying another gun.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

Misty said:


> It's weird cuz Oregon is one of the most liberal states but they have open carry.  I just looked up their gun laws.
> 
> I think liberals love guns too.


Open carry here too. Shall issue here and I believe Oregon too. The libs have taken over but you have to consider it's the metropolitan areas that tilt the scales. Outside of Portland and Seattle people live closer to reality.


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Nah, just another liberal acting out. Libs shouldn't own anything more deadly than a butter knife.



That's probably still pushing it. I think they should all be in prison.

Besides they'd be happier there. Everything is free, everyone is equal, only the authorities have guns and it's racially diverse.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> He'll undoubtedly turn out to be on some type of antipsychotic drugs and we'll find out he's had mental issues for years, but can't lock him away where he needs to be.



It's always gonna be a crazy guy who does this sort of thing. If it's a sane person it'd have been something done in the military. 

Military mass shooters = sane

Civilian mass shooters = mentally ill


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 1, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, just another liberal acting out. Libs shouldn't own anything more deadly than a butter knife.
> ...



  Dont forget the homo sex.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 1, 2015)

Misty said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...


Nasty stuff indeed.  Some folks are just so miserable they can't help themselves.
.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Misty said:


> It's weird cuz Oregon is one of the most liberal states but they have open carry.  I just looked up their gun laws.
> 
> I think liberals love guns too.



Yep, and until just earlier this year now that the Dims finally have their perfect storm of a super majority here, they are coming out with restrictions.
Until now, in Oregon you could pretty much do as you choose as far as gun rights go.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.


I bet it's a gun free zone. Liberal utopia.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 1, 2015)

Every renegade gun involved in a mass shooting has been attached to a Muslim or atheist.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.






francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.



They had something to do with it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.




I don't get it, it was a gun free zone? Guns were outlawed there? You said if we outlaw guns, things like this won't happen, Franco hater dupe? Were you lying?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If true that 10 are dead, this would be one of the worst school shootings.



Worst?  By the time the spin is over we will be told that because there are a gazillion guns in the public space the shooter(s) were apprehensive and that the prevalence of firearms saved thousands...if not millions.  Right 2aguy ?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> So, another day, another shooting....



But it was a gun free zone. You Communist said that outlawing guns would stop shootings. Why didn't it?


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I don't get it, it was a gun free zone? Guns were outlawed there? You said if we outlaw guns, things like this won't happen, Franco hater dupe? Were you lying?



Like every other moonbat, if Fucko was talking, he was lying.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...


 You don't get anything. In a country awash in guns, gun free zones are only a gesture of sanity. The GOP Wild Wild West...stupid.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 1, 2015)

It's always gonna be a crazy guy who does this sort of thing. If it's a sane person it'd have been something done in the military.

Military mass shooters = sane

Civilian mass shooters = mentally ill[/QUOTE]


Have to go to graduate school to learn to say such stupid stuff.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2015)

This again?

Does anyone really care anymore?  People get shot...it is the price we pay for our second amendment rights

Lets just ignore it, say there is nothing we can do about it and then wait for the next one


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 1, 2015)

Mentally ill people need to be put in a mental hospital and never allowed near a gun.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


No, you don't get it. We have been "awash" with guns from day one. Liberals have infected society with their diseased thinking and this is one of the results. Guns do what they've always done.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





francoHFW said:


> The GOP Wild Wild West....



Oregon is part of the GOP Wild Wild West?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> You don't get anything. In a country awash in guns, gun free zones are only a gesture of sanity. The GOP Wild Wild West...stupid.



You outlawed guns, and it didn't stop some crazed scumbag from going on a murderous rampage. So are you lying when you claim that stripping the civil rights of the law abiding is how to stop these shootings?  Is it possible that you just want to crush civil rights and don't give a damn about victims, Franco hater dupe?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 1, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> It's always gonna be a crazy guy who does this sort of thing. If it's a sane person it'd have been something done in the military.
> 
> Military mass shooters = sane
> 
> Civilian mass shooters = mentally ill




Have to go to graduate school to learn to say such stupid stuff.[/QUOTE]

Was and remain smart enough to have skipped college.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


The whole country is.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





RIIIGGGHHHHHTTTTTT....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2015)

When is everyone just going to admit that this country does not give a fuck about mass shootings?

Just say...Too bad people were killed and move on


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > You don't get anything. In a country awash in guns, gun free zones are only a gesture of sanity. The GOP Wild Wild West...stupid.
> ...


 What guns were outlawed? Funny stuff!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.



Good thing it was a gun free zone

Fucking moron


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 1, 2015)

No doubt another white person probably PO'd he didnt get a Pumpkin Spice Latte and said fuck the world


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Guns everywhere and no mental health system to speak of. Thanks New BS GOP. Insane party, insane country.



^ Board expert on mental health issues


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.


Shut the fuck up,.....look shit for brains. The gun didn't shoot itself. A person did that.
Stop defending the criminal


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Oct 1, 2015)

If only there had been more regulation, this tragedy would never had happened....
Or, if there were no such things as evil guns....
Imagine that....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 1, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> If only there had been more regulation, this tragedy would never had happened....
> Or, if there were no such things as evil guns....
> Imagine that....




The War on Poverty failed.

The War on Drugs failed.

Why do you think a War on Guns would succeed?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Guns everywhere and no mental health system to speak of. Thanks New BS GOP. Insane party, insane country.


Ha...Youi libs made sure the law does not allow for scrutinizing mentally diseased people for what they might do. 
Hence, the reason why you libs keep running away from the issue.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 1, 2015)

Misty said:


> It's weird cuz Oregon is one of the most liberal states but they have open carry.  I just looked up their gun laws.
> 
> I think liberals love guns too.


It's legal to conceal carry on campus in Oregon. Just heard this on TV.
20 injured.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...


 I suppose movie theatres are too, and inner cities, and shipyards...stupid deflection. We need background checks without loopholes and more investment in mental health- basically ending the New BS GOP.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> He'll undoubtedly turn out to be on some type of antipsychotic drugs and we'll find out he's had mental issues for years, but can't lock him away where he needs to be.



Thanks to St Reagan. 

Ronald Reagan’s shameful legacy: Violence, the homeless, mental illness - Salon.com


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> When is everyone just going to admit that this country does not give a fuck about mass shootings?
> 
> Just say...Too bad people were killed and move on


Yes the downgrade of our society was influenced by the mass murdering of our babies daily. If you don't care if your own flesh and blood gets murdered by the choice of the mother. Then how can you care about the lives of strangers. Thanks liberals.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Right down the road from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT AGAIN!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> A "gun free zone".
> Too bad someone didn't have a 'CC'.
> Ask any of the victims families if they now wish the 'zone' was not 'gun free'. Ya fucking right!


And there it is.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Every renegade gun involved in a mass shooting has been attached to a Muslim or atheist.



Something that ignorant requires substantiation with a credible non partisan


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...



Stop defending the criminal obstruction of sane and rational gun regulations.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > When is everyone just going to admit that this country does not give a fuck about mass shootings?
> ...


 
But...but...what about ABORTION?


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Oct 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > If only there had been more regulation, this tragedy would never had happened....
> ...



Recognize mocking sarcasm much ???


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2015)

We are America

Our second amendment rights are more important than our children

Only ten were killed.....think of all the guns that didn't kill anyone today


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Just a few miles away now from this ground zero, local radio is indeed reporting the campus is your garden variety gun free zone.
Once again, the murderer who is willing to kill people is never going to pay attention to such rules, and the people who do obey the rules are once again forced to be lambs at the slaughter.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Helicopters overhead as I write this.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 1, 2015)

The Twitter feed that most closely aligns with the modern conservative:

The Sassy Mom (@MotherSassy) | Twitter


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 1, 2015)

You'd think you meatheads could wait till the bodies are at least cold...or buried...before you make a political football out of this tragedy.   I swear that watching how some of you vultures swoop in on these sad incidents makes me understand why someone would want to shoot the lot of you.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 1, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > LogikAndReazon said:
> ...




On a message board, no


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Right down the road from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wake up parents.
Wake up Country on health care.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 1, 2015)

Parents trying to "protect" their babies are killing other "babies"....


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Oct 1, 2015)

Guns free zones today !
For the children !!!!


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 1, 2015)

Since parents refuse to discipline their children and say "no" to their demands, this is what we get.
Blame the guns if you are ignorant...


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Just a few miles away now from this ground zero, local radio is indeed reporting the campus is your garden variety gun free zone.
> Once again, the murderer who is willing to kill people is never going to pay attention to such rules, and the people who do obey the rules are once again forced to be lambs at the slaughter.



You realize gun free zones stop accidental shootings?  When was the last time anyone was accidently killed in a gun free zone?  And you realize more are killed accidently than in mass shootings each year?  Your answer to the problem kills more than the problem.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 1, 2015)

FUCK guns.  that is NOT the problem if you think so you are totally ignorant!


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

I pray for the injured.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> You'd think you meatheads could wait till the bodies are at least cold...or buried...before you make a political football out of this tragedy.   I swear that watching how some of you vultures swoop in on these sad incidents makes me understand why someone would want to shoot the lot of you.


 
Tragedy?

What makes it a tragedy? We go through one of these every month or so. It is common

Nobody cares anymore. Just say too bad and go about your life. There will be another one in a few weeks
Move along...nobody cares anymore


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Guns everywhere and no mental health system to speak of. Thanks New BS GOP. Insane party, insane country.


Who has be the President for the last 7 years dummy?
 BOBO that's who. Chicagoland? Detroit and fucking on and fucking on and BOBO is never held accountable. There's an obvious reason for that. He's a negro voted in by his negro base and we all know we should never ever demand any negro be held accountable for their actions. After all. They are our 'Special Needs' race.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh another school shooting? oh well..... let's hear about Fido being left in a car...
idiots...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


And that's going to stop someone psychotic enough to carry this out ?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Be specific, what OTHER laws would prevent shootings. Background checks are all ready the law and I bet dollars to donuts who ever the shooter is got his firearm legally with a background check, JUST like every other shooting so far.

More to the point 320 MILLION firearms less then 9000 murders a year with firearms, the chance of getting murdered by a firearm is remote at best. But your ilk would strip the rights away from millions and leave them defenseless against criminals that DO NOT legally acquire their firearms.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 1, 2015)

The law abiding left defenseless again 
by a sign criminals scoff at.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few miles away now from this ground zero, local radio is indeed reporting the campus is your garden variety gun free zone.
> ...


Less then 600 people a year are killed by accidental shootings. So you admit mass shootings are not a big problem?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 1, 2015)

I live near a college campus and we have people openly carrying guns all over the place (they're called 'police'). Not had any mass shooting incident yet.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> We are America
> 
> Our second amendment rights are more important than our children
> 
> Only ten were killed.....think of all the guns that didn't kill anyone today


Daily average abortions 115,000 babies.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Oct 1, 2015)

Michael Moore / Piers Morgan in '16 !


----------



## JFK_USA (Oct 1, 2015)

Another day in America. Nothing to see here. 

People rights taken from them? Yes, the right to life but the gunman? Innocent good guy with a gun.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 1, 2015)

Just keep a cop in every classroom building on campus and you definitely will reduce the number of victims and likely the number of incidents. (Cops with guns, that is.)
Colleges make enough through tuition that they could probably afford to assign one cop per student.


----------



## JFK_USA (Oct 1, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We are America
> ...



FIFY. Not babies, just fetuses. Most before 16 weeks.


----------



## JFK_USA (Oct 1, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Just keep a cop in every classroom building on campus and you definitely will reduce the number of victims and likely the number of incidents. (Cops with guns, that is.)
> Colleges make enough through tuition that they could probably afford to assign one cop per student.



Isn't this your big government wasting taxpayer dollars?


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I am saying accidental shooting kill more people.  All people being shot dead is a pretty big problem don't you think?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

Meanwh


JFK_USA said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


meanwhile your buddies the dems in the Senate blocked a bill to ban abortion after 20 weeks, you know when a baby can survive outside the womb? I would call THAT murder.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.



Yeah…wanna bet it was a gun free zone…moron.   If this was an NRA/GOP campus then someone might have stopped it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We are America
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> When is everyone just going to admit that this country does not give a fuck about mass shootings?
> 
> Just say...Too bad people were killed and move on




The far right wants the wild west for the entire country. Is is insane but there really is this many insane people.


----------



## nicolondon (Oct 1, 2015)

Tragic, yet more families won't be seeing their kids again. Given some of the flippant responses in this thread its clear that people are becoming desensitized to these tragedies. If US polls show a majority in favour of stricter gun laws then why does Congress sit on its arse doing nothing.  Its just impossible for people in Europe to understand why nothing ever gets done.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...



It's gun free.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.


It took the liberals less than a minute to change the subject to Republicans and blame them.

Long before they thought to express horror at the deaths.


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

Misty said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...



you mean there wasn't another shooting?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Locally they are now reporting 13 dead. Hope they are wrong.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


So let me get this right.... every murder is an excuse to ban firearms but every illegal vote is NOT a reason to protect voting procedures? I got that right? There are 320 million firearms in private hands in this Country and less then 9000 murders a year with them. You would deny MILLIONS their rights because a very few people misbehave? But would not require id for voting cause very few ( according to You) do it?


----------



## Little-Acorn (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah…wanna bet it was a gun free zone…moron.   If this was an NRA/GOP campus then someone might have stopped it.
> ...


I don't think so.

In fact, I hear that somebody just shot a bunch of people there.

Could it be that laws banning guns, don't work?

Except to disarm the law-abiding, of course, and make them easy prey.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

The anti gunners are praying it was a Tea Party/libertarian/Trump supporter….and they don't even believe in God….


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



most mass shootings are done with legal guns.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Yes and thus why MORE laws will not stop them.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Oct 1, 2015)

A f---ing shame the shooter is dead.

Because some of this garbage deserves to be tortured.....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 1, 2015)

Shooter is dead.  All mass shootings end when the shooter is confronted with a gun.  Also, every mass shooter is either Muslim or atheist. No exceptions to either point.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> Tragic, yet more families won't be seeing their kids again. Given some of the flippant responses in this thread its clear that people are becoming desensitized to these tragedies. If US polls show a majority in favour of stricter gun laws then why does Congress sit on its arse doing nothing.  Its just impossible for people in Europe to understand why nothing evera gets done.


Because Mr. UK Fuckstick, we have a Constitution, not subjects of the crown. Besides, what legislation would prevent this?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



And thanks to the fact that signs are everywhere, the shooter is assured they will have no one shooting back until the police show up.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We are America
> ...


 
But...but...What about Abortions?  <sob> <sob>

We can't worry about anything else as long as there are abortions


----------



## Little-Acorn (Oct 1, 2015)

Matthew said:


> The far right wants the wild west for the entire country.


Yet another liberal telling lies and trying to blame Republicans.

(did somebody mention "insane people"?)


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




Mass shootings kill under 100 a year on average.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lets see 9000 firearms murders a year as opposed to millions of dead babies a year, ya lets worry about the 9000.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



What the hell you talking about?  I'm not a democrat.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> I'm not a democrat.


Of course not, you're a brainiac.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Not criminals…..they could use a little more getting shot…….

And in a country of over 320 million people…505 accidental deaths is not a problem…..considering how many die in all the other accidents…including falling...


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



actually, greater difficulty obtaining guns WOULD keep them from having weapons. so i'm not quite sure how you figure that.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Oct 1, 2015)

Civil servants really need to be seen heroically coming to the "rescue"...


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Think I have seen 130, but both are much lower than those killed in accidents.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


It is not difficult for criminals to get firearms but you would make it hard for the law abiding to do the same? When it is proven over and over it does not stop crime or murder? Talk about STUPID.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Shooter is dead.  All mass shootings end when the shooter is confronted with a gun.  Also, every mass shooter is either Muslim or atheist. No exceptions to either point.


 
How many Muslim or atheist mass shooters have we had?

Lone white male from "good family" goes on rampage


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Right down the road from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bet it was a white dude.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Doesn't it ever occur to you guys, that someone willing to be this extreme is likely to come up with a gun no matter what the laws are ?
There are over 300 million guns in private hands in the U.S. How on earth could you possibly contain those kind of #'s ?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

Every time there is another mass shooting the gun fetishists all start parroting their tired old BS claims that only guns can protect people from being shot.

There are 300,000,000 guns out there and we are having more and more mass shootings so obviously more guns are not the answer.

But no one expects the gun fetishists to be able to think for themselves and realize that their gun fetish is the problem, not the solution.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> So, another day, another shooting....



Another liberal hack, another chance to use the dead to push a political agenda.


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



it's also not difficult to violate laws against murder.

it's also not difficult to violate laws against burglary and theft.

it's also not difficult to violate laws against drugs.

does that mean we should throw up our hands and say "well, they're going to be violated anyway, so screw it".?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 1, 2015)

So....how do we make sure another one of these never happens? Two options really.

1) Ban all firearms in America. Immediately make it a felony punished by a MANDATORY 10 year jail sentence....for possession of any firear. Give all citizens a 1 year amnesty gap to turn in all weapons to local sheriff or national guard base. After that....the government is tasked with rounding up all remaining weapons. And jailing for 10 years those who possess them.

OR....

2) Get more good guys with guns on watch in places with mass crowds like movies, malls, schools. Hope and pray they stop the threat. Be it cops, security, or just CWP.


WHICH one is more realistic?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


 
But...but...What about Abortions? <sob> <sob>
We can't worry about anything else as long as there are abortions


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > So, another day, another shooting....
> ...



you really shouldn't be calling anyone else a hack.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



So we're gonna make a law just to feel good?


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



We have like 500 more than any country in Europe.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Right down the road from me.
> ...



Since nearly 90% of the population is white here, I would say you probably got this one right for a change.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Look you loon we have a PROTECTED Constitutional RIGHT to firearms. You don't like that? Change the Constitution.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So....how do we make sure another one of these never happens? Two options really.
> 
> 1) Ban all firearms in America. Immediately make it a felony punished by a MANDATORY 10 year jail sentence....for possession of any firear. Give all citizens a 1 year amnesty gap to turn in all weapons to local sheriff or national guard base. After that....the government is tasked with rounding up all remaining weapons. And jailing for 10 years those who possess them.
> 
> ...



Are you willing to have your taxes raised to pay for all of these "good guys with guns on watch"?


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Oct 1, 2015)

Look at all these racist maggots clamoring with hope its the other guy...

Asswipes


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


It could have been downtown Detroit and I would have gotten it right. White guys love shooting up schools.


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



perhaps. but don't you think we should make it more difficult for them rather than say "go get 'em, sonny".

and for the record, I don't hate guns. my son and husband both shoot. I just think we need to be smarter in keeping them away from the nutcases and criminals. don't you?


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Look at all these racist maggots clamoring with hope its the other guy...
> 
> Asswipes



what are you blathering about?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Shooter is dead.  All mass shootings end when the shooter is confronted with a gun.  Also, every mass shooter is either Muslim or atheist. No exceptions to either point.
> ...



Every mass shooting in America has been either an atheist or Muslim.  Every single one.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Be SPECIFIC what would you do?


----------



## nicolondon (Oct 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> nicolondon said:
> 
> 
> > Tragic, yet more families won't be seeing their kids again. Given some of the flippant responses in this thread its clear that people are becoming desensitized to these tragedies. If US polls show a majority in favour of stricter gun laws then why does Congress sit on its arse doing nothing.  Its just impossible for people in Europe to understand why nothing evera gets done.
> ...


 
USA 9,000 gun murders a year, the USA has 5% of the worlds population but its level of gun ownership is between 35 and 50% of the worlds civilian held guns. You are 30 times more likely to be murdered by a gun in the USA than the UK. You may ignore these facts but its not something to be proud of.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The problem is, black males burned down all the schools in downtown Detroit, so the white guys had to move to the suburbs.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 1, 2015)

*Plainly a false, manufactured "story".*

The People's Republic of Oregon is famed for *rigid enforcement of its myriad gun laws*.  Nothing like this could even remotely considered to have happened.  Must be a slow news day?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > nicolondon said:
> ...


Remind us how Muslim extremists did not get a hold of fully automatic rifles and pistols in France and Belgium to carry out their attacks? Remind us how that Kid in Briton did not get a handgun to carry out his planned attack?


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



that's a lie.


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> A "gun free zone".
> Too bad someone didn't have a 'CC'.
> Ask any of the victims families if they now wish the 'zone' was not 'gun free'. Ya fucking right!


Civilized countries do not have gun free zones, all zones are gun free.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I repeat Jillian be specific what law or laws would you create to keep normal seeming people from obtaining a firearm? Be specific.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > A "gun free zone".
> ...


Thats why In France Belgium Germany and Briton criminals get firearms when ever they want them and use them as they see fit, right?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


So you admit there is something wrong with white culture that makes white guys shoot up schools?


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Oct 1, 2015)

Only the govt should have guns !!!  Lol


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh good, another shooting so now the left loons can run around hysterical calling for more gun control, stricter laws, etc....meanwhile Chicago has all that, how's that working out?


----------



## Little-Acorn (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> actually, greater difficulty obtaining guns WOULD keep them from having weapons. so i'm not quite sure how you figure that.


Gun restrictions only make it difficult for law-abiding people to get guns.

Why do you keep calling for restrictions on law-abiding people, when its the criminals who are killing people?

(Did someone mention "insane people"?)


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


How often do you hear of such killings in Europe. You are just ignorant.


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



we can start with mandatory safety 
registration of people diagnosed with mental illness into a federal data base.
refusal of guns to people with a history of mental illness, criminal activity, domestic violence or child abuse.
how's that for a start?

you have a problem with that, pops?


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > actually, greater difficulty obtaining guns WOULD keep them from having weapons. so i'm not quite sure how you figure that.
> ...



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oh good, another shooting so now the left loons can run around hysterical calling for more gun control, stricter laws, etc....meanwhile Chicago has all that, how's that working out?


I'm calling for more sedatives and medication for white males that feel disenfranchised.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

Already the 


jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Already the law. It is illegal for people that have been adjudicated mentally incompetent from owning firearms or buying them.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Oct 1, 2015)

(sigh)

It's sad to see so many people who have no problem with giving government the power to decide which of us can and can't have guns.

Hard to believe so many can be that ignorant of history.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





jillian said:


> I just think we need to be smarter in keeping them away from the nutcases and criminals.



I worked Corrections for over a decade, and know that  a criminal can get a firearm faster than you or I.

(They don't have to waste time filling out a Background check, and wait for it to be approved)

and how do you propose to keep them away from criminals in the first place?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Your evidence is underwhelming.  Fact remains, every mass shooting has been done by a Muslim or atheist.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If true that 10 are dead, this would be one of the worst school shootings.



Things that make Americans look stupid from space, number 2:

 Living in a society where every Monkey needs to pass both a written and a practical skills test and provide proof of liability coverage before being granted the privilege of driving a car, which is a VERY practical, albeit dangerous, tool, but any idiot with $600 can get a mighty fine shootin' iron, a tool designed only to maim and kill.

  It's no wonder we get so few visitors.....​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 1, 2015)

I just heard it's up to 13.

Sad face.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > If true that 10 are dead, this would be one of the worst school shootings.
> ...


So you want a test to exercise a Constitutional right? Remind me what the Supreme Court said about that in regards voting?


----------



## Little-Acorn (Oct 1, 2015)

Whenever something like this happens, we always go through the usual "Oh my, why did he do it, what caused him to do it, what could we have done to prevent this" litany. Every time. I suppose it's only natural to think those things after some horrible tragedy like this.

But wondering what we could have done to prevent it, doesn't mean there WAS anything we could have done.

 Hearing recent news reports, was the first I've heard of this event, and I know nothing about it except what's in those.

But I can probably predict how things will go - since they have gone this way for every other mass murder like this.

The shooter's motives will be analyzed... and it will be found that he didn't really have any "normal" motives. He didn't hate the thirty or forty people he shot. He didn't even know most of them, perhaps didn't know any of them at all.

It will be found that he was a loner who was unhappy and a little weird, but not obviously homicidal. And/or his girlfriend jilted him last week. Or that he got a reprimand on his job. Or got a speeding ticket in his car. Or that he just got back from Iraq where he was greatly stressed. Or that his parents he was living with (if he was) suggested that he get off his duff and get a job. Or he got up two mornings ago, saw a green tree with a red bird in it, and decided from that to go and kill a bunch of people. Or some other thing happened that people can point to as the "trigger" that set him off.

And nobody, but nobody, will point out the fact that the thing that "set him off", is something that happens to various people every day, by the thousands or millions across this country... and none of THEM got a gun and started blasting away at everyone in sight. Not even the loners who were unhappy and a little weird... of which there are lots, in this country of 300 million people.

Why did he do it? Because there was something broken inside his head. 

Not something that caused him to lurch around, drooling and babbling and slapping himself. But something that remained pretty much hidden, until a "stimulus" that hundreds of thousands of people get every day, happened to him this time. And the broken thing inside his head caused him to react very differently from the way everyone else has reacted over the eons.

What could have we done to prevent it? Not a damned thing. Because we don't have a "broken thing detector". Nothing else could have foretold that he would do this.

Even if we did have a "broken thing detector", it would probably register on 10% of the population, or more... the vast majority of whom will still never shoot anybody. What we don't know about the inner workings of the brain, would fill books, volumes, encyclopedia sets... if we knew enough about it to write them, which we don't. The "psychologists" we will see on TV for the next several weeks, are completely ignorant of what was wrong with this guy... and the honest ones will tell you that straight out. But those aren't the ones who will be on TV.

Well, that's what will happen over the next weeks. And a few people will say that if we make some laws about certain things, we will have "done something about it"... with no particular reason to think they will have any actual effect on the next guy with a broken thing inside his head.

Here we go again. As we did last time, and the time before that, and the time before that.

Useful result: ZERO. Just like last time, etc.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> When is everyone just going to admit that this country does not give a fuck about mass shootings?
> 
> Just say...Too bad people were killed and move on



You Communists said that if we outlaw guns that there would be no mass shootings. This was in a "gun free zones." where guns were outlawed.

When is everyone just going to admit that you Communists are lying, that outlawing guns does nothing to stop these kind of things?


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



again... lies.


----------



## nicolondon (Oct 1, 2015)

You're missing something! how do you know which apparent law abiding citizen will stop being one after they've committed a murder. No ones trying to stop Americans having guns, but why would you need these guns which can fire off 60 rounds in a minute, surely a simple handgun is sufficient to protect oneself . The problem is that these guns are treated like hobbies to collect.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I notice you failed to respond to my reminder to you that it is ALREADY the law that those adjudged mentally incompetent can not legally own possess or buy a firearm.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 1, 2015)

Misty said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Guns everywhere and no mental health system to speak of. Thanks New BS GOP. Insane party, insane country.
> ...



Actually it's harder to buy in Mexico than here. All you have to do is go too e of these gun shows all over the country.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 1, 2015)

Nobody knows the history of the shooter so far but you can bet your ass(ets) that the left will blame the NRA and the GOP. It's a knee jerk response that they can't resist and to paraphrase a prominent democrat politician "never let a tragedy go to waste if you can turn it into a political issue". The radical left is on record supporting and cheering about a federal mandate that says you can't detain or arrest drunks and crazy people no matter how offensive their conduct is. You have to let them drool on books in the public library and piss in the parks while they are sleeping off a drunk. The same logic authorizes crazy people to purchase firearms. It happened in the worst shooting in school history (30 people) in Va. Blacksburg a couple of years ago when liberals blocked an instant name check to purchase firearms for a student who was so crazy that the court ordered psychiatric counseling.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 1, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > If true that 10 are dead, this would be one of the worst school shootings.
> ...





RetiredGySgt said:


> So you want a test to exercise a Constitutional right? Remind me what the Supreme Court said about that in regards voting?



^  Classic extremist answer.  Kudos!​
No, Sarge... I want to talk about it.  We gotta do something.
​


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



is there a federal data base, bubbalah?


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 1, 2015)

13 dead


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> You're missing something! how do you know which apparent law abiding citizen will stop being one after they've committed a murder. No ones trying to stop Americans having guns, but why would you need these guns which can fire off 60 rounds in a minute, surely a simple handgun is sufficient to protect oneself . The problem is that these guns are treated like hobbies to collect.


I am sorry but only machine guns can fire more then one round every second or so. And those are tightly controlled. Remind me again how french law, Belgium law and British law stopped criminals from getting firearms?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


The fed requires that they be reported it is a State issue if the State is not doing so.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Denial is not just a river in Egypt. Prove its a lie. Name one mass shooter in America who was not a Muslim or atheist. Just one. Uno


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 1, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> You're missing something! how do you know which apparent law abiding citizen will stop being one after they've committed a murder. No ones trying to stop Americans having guns, but why would you need these guns which can fire off 60 rounds in a minute, surely a simple handgun is sufficient to protect oneself . The problem is that these guns are treated like hobbies to collect.



  Think you're missing the whole point of the 2nd.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 1, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> Whenever something like this happens, we always go through the usual "Oh my, why did he do it, what caused him to do it, what could we have done to prevent this" litany. Every time. I suppose it's only natural to think those things after some horrible tragedy like this.
> 
> But wondering what we could have done to prevent it, doesn't mean there WAS anything we could have done.
> 
> ...




Screw "Why?"

Punish behavior and don't let broken Monkeys have dangerous tools or toys.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Stop defending the criminal obstruction of sane and rational gun regulations.



Guns were illegal where the shooting happened. You Communists said that outlawing guns would stop these shootings.

You lied, you just want to crush civil rights and don't give a damn about shootings.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever something like this happens, we always go through the usual "Oh my, why did he do it, what caused him to do it, what could we have done to prevent this" litany. Every time. I suppose it's only natural to think those things after some horrible tragedy like this.
> ...


Be specific how would you stop them? It is already illegal for anyone adjudged mentally incompetent to own possess or buy a firearm.


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I shouldn't have to disprove your lie. you should have to PROVE YOUR ASSERTION.

but here's the first one I googled. have fun, lying liar who lies. 

Dylann Roof was a devout Christian who was baptized in the Lutheran faith, went to church camp and worshiped regularly, reveals pastor as family attend church services and pray for massacre victims



> Read more: Dylann Roof was baptized, went to church camp and attended worship



Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Dylann Roof was baptized, went to church camp and attended worship


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I'll bite. Michael Page


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You need big brother to tell you everything?  You said it's a lie, how come you can't name one mass shooter who was not a Muslim or atheist?  Know why?  I'm right.


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Dylan Roof


----------



## Zander (Oct 1, 2015)

Note to self:

Self, stay away from  "gun free zones"....too many people get shot there!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I am sorry but only machine guns can fire more then one round every second or so. And those are tightly controlled.



In other words it is possible to regulate firearms and deny citizens their 2A rights. 

Thanks for admitting as much.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


We just named two. Youre wrong.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry but only machine guns can fire more then one round every second or so. And those are tightly controlled.
> ...


The Courts have ruled the 2nd applies to rifles pistols and shotguns not fully automatic weapons. Further those weapons must be "of use" to the military.


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I did, loony toon. try reading.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Dylann Roof was baptized, went to church camp and attended worship

*EXCLUSIVE: Dylann Roof was a devout Christian who was baptized in the Lutheran faith, went to church camp and worshiped regularly, reveals pastor as family attend church services and pray for massacre victims*

Read more: Dylann Roof was baptized, went to church camp and attended worship 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook​


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I'm stating when whenever a woman gets pregnant, she can go whenever she feels like it and kill her baby for conscience. That is downgrading morality in society.


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



wrong or compulsive liar?

and that doesn't even begin to talk about Christian terrorists

10 worst examples of Christian or far-right terrorism - Salon.com

and Dylan Klebold was buried in a Lutheran service.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

Zander said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Self, stay away from  "gun free zones"....too many people get shot there!



Way more people are killed in accidental shootings than mass shootings.  You'd be better to stay away from guns.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Things that make Americans look stupid from space, number 2:
> 
> Living in a society where every Monkey needs to pass both a written and a practical skills test and provide proof of liability coverage before being granted the privilege of driving a car, which is a VERY practical, albeit dangerous, tool, but any idiot with $600 can get a mighty fine shootin' iron, a tool designed only to maim and kill.
> 
> It's no wonder we get so few visitors.....​



Oh you leftists and your war on civil rights...

So you want to give tests before people can speak in public, or have arms to defend themselves, or vote?

How very leftist of you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Probably both. He was really harping on it so expect some kind of looney response.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Thank you for confirming that it is constitutional to regulate the possession of firearms.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Note to self:
> ...


320 MILLION firearms in private hands, MILLIONS more in police and military hands 500 accidental deaths a year to shootings, the chance is so REMOTE of being accidentally shot that you would win the lottery before it happened.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You can create all the laws you like, but if a person wants a gun they'll be able to get one in other ways.
The rules at this college was no guns, yet a mass shooting has now occurred.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Oct 1, 2015)

As usual, the leftists are trying hard to use this tragedy to impose more restrictions on law-abiding people, with laws already proven to have no effect whatsoever on crimes.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I think there are cases of mentally unstable white people.
Wonder how many black dudes will get shot and killed by other black dudes this weekend in Chicago ?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 1, 2015)

One security guard that was unarmed.  Sounds like a real liberal utopia there.  You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > nicolondon said:
> ...


I realize you're just a deranged drone repeating talking points, but I'm a person, not a statistic. I feel no shame since I'm not contributing to the illegal use of weapons. Why don't you lecture your countrymen instead? We already told the crown to go fuck themselves.


----------



## nicolondon (Oct 1, 2015)

I'll leave you with this thought. The amount of Americans killed by a gun in the last ten years would easily fill  2 Yankee stadiums. That's over 100,000 people, how many families have had their lives wrecked. Please America wake up, I'm not bashing America I've visited quite a few times, I've had wonderful holidays, as a country you have so many great things but these terrible murders need to stop.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> wrong or compulsive liar?
> 
> and that doesn't even begin to talk about Christian terrorists
> 
> ...



That's nice, but he was a Satanist and you damned well know it.

The problem I have with you is that you fucking lie, about everything.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wonder how many black dudes will get shot and killed by other black dudes this weekend in Chicago ?


More than were killed in Oregon today. But the liberals don't care about those, because they can't bash conservatives for them.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



And you are more likely to be accidently shot than a victim of a mass shooting.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Things that make Americans look stupid from space, number 2:
> ...


Actually, that would be RW, along with handing out concealed hand guns to everyone. Really, civilian gun ownership in the future should be limited to hunting guns. This is nuts.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 1, 2015)

The RW loons on here wants us all the return to the old west.  Strap on the six shooters and go to the grocery store, to school, to work, to church....you name.  All the shooting can be solved if we are all "packing heat."

Fortunately, the majority of voting Americans know this is a lie concocted by the NRA and its disciples.  The more guns, the more shootings.

Simple....... *mental illness and/or instability* and *fire arms* do not mix well.  There will be solution as long as the RW loons keep shouting, *'WE NEED MORE GUNS!"*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 320 MILLION firearms in private hands, MILLIONS more in police and military hands 500 accidental deaths a year to shootings, the chance is so REMOTE of being accidentally shot that you would win the lottery before it happened.



And of those 500, 498 are actually suicides that are covered up.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


No, it means we need to throw all the liberal scumbags out of office and get back to teaching kids personal responsibility and self reliance. The nanny state isn't working.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 1, 2015)

Why won't they identify the shooter?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> You can create all the laws you like, but if a person wants a gun they'll be able to get one in other ways.
> The rules at this college was no guns, yet a mass shooting has now occurred.



Communists are stupid, and liars.

A person can 3D print a gun. The attack on civil rights by the trolls in this forum has nothing to do with stopping mass shootings.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Which proves that mass shootings are rare and unlikely to effect you, thanks for agreeing.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder how many black dudes will get shot and killed by other black dudes this weekend in Chicago ?
> ...


 Sure we do, and you can blame that on the RW too. The war on drugs, racist hiring and housing, and red states sending in the guns.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 1, 2015)

If liberals would stop babying everyone, we would not have this problem. Don't blame conservatives


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> The RW loons on here wants us all the return to the old west.  Strap on the six shooters and go to the grocery store, to school, to work, to church....you name.  All the shooting can be solved if we are all "packing heat."
> 
> Fortunately, the majority of voting Americans know this is a lie concocted by the NRA and its disciples.  The more guns, the more shootings.
> 
> Simple....... *mental illness and/or instability* and *fire arms* do not mix well.  There will be solution as long as the RW loons keep shouting, *'WE NEED MORE GUNS!"*


WE need less liberals. We can open carry here. I don't do it but see it, nobody ever got gunned down like that. The lies are on the left, it's what they do.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You're missing the point.

You can create all the new laws you like, but the problem is not from a lack of laws.
The problem is the fact that there is already over 300 million guns in the hands of private citizens, and unless you round up the vast majority if them, these situations will continue to happen.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> White guys love shooting up schools.


You keep leaving out the word liberal. Why is that?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 1, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Thank you... I could never understand that either...


----------



## Zander (Oct 1, 2015)

This crime was committed in a 'gun free zone"??    If only murderers and criminals would obey the law......


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > A "gun free zone".
> ...


Like France. LOL. Libtards!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White guys love shooting up schools.
> ...


Because racists arent really liberal?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> [
> Actually, that would be RW, along with handing out concealed hand guns to everyone. Really, civilian gun ownership in the future should be limited to hunting guns. This is nuts.



Who is handing out guns, Franco hater dupe?

Lying doesn't help you make your point.

Tell me, if this turns out to be a Muslim - an act of terrorism by your beloved allies, what will you say?

Yes, Obama will lie like the cocksucking pile of shit that he is, and call it "work place violence" or some such, but what will you as an average Communist do?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good, another shooting so now the left loons can run around hysterical calling for more gun control, stricter laws, etc....meanwhile Chicago has all that, how's that working out?
> ...



You should call for that for every inner city in this nation, since more than 13 will die violently by the hands of violent black males every weekend in this country.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I didn't say they weren't.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





RetiredGySgt said:


> I notice you failed to respond to my reminder to you that it is ALREADY the law that those adjudged mentally incompetent can not legally own possess or buy a firearm.



A law is only as good as it's enforced, Bro'.  And that applies to attitude as well as practicality.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> The RW loons on here wants us all the return to the old west.  Strap on the six shooters and go to the grocery store, to school, to work, to church....you name.  All the shooting can be solved if we are all "packing heat."
> 
> Fortunately, the majority of voting Americans know this is a lie concocted by the NRA and its disciples.  The more guns, the more shootings.
> 
> Simple....... *mental illness and/or instability* and *fire arms* do not mix well.  There will be solution as long as the RW loons keep shouting, *'WE NEED MORE GUNS!"*



Sober up Jim

Just to see what it's like.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Huh? Oh, you were just talking out of your black ass.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> We can open carry here. I don't do it but see it, nobody ever got gunned down like that.



More ignorance on display! 

Here's What Happens When a Black Man Open Carries a Gun

*Here's What Happens When a Black Man Open Carries a Gun*

And when a gun is present? For that answer, we can look to the recent shooting death of Tamir Rice, the 12-year-old boy shot dead for carrying a BB gun in a Cleveland Park. Or John Crawford, who was gunned down by police in a WalMart as he held an unloaded air rifle from one of the store’s shelves.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 1, 2015)

A 2011, state court decision prohibited public colleges from banning guns on campus.




*UCC Was Not A ‘Gun Free Zone’ Because Public Colleges In Oregon Can’t Ban Guns*
Commentators sought to attribute the incident to the fact that Umpqua Community College was a "gun free zone." They have their facts wrong.
thinkprogress.org


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Hey, I want my Obama gun!


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > We can open carry here. I don't do it but see it, nobody ever got gunned down like that.
> ...


Different issue. Different state. Failed smokescreen.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



There it is !


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

The question one must ask is why haven't we been told who the shooter was? They have known for a quite a while now. Was it a protected class maybe? Or somone embarrassing to the Government?


----------



## westwall (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Guns everywhere and no mental health system to speak of. Thanks New BS GOP. Insane party, insane country.








Yes, and you morons insist on people remaining defenseless so that your progressive nut cases can kill them easier.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> I didn't say they weren't.



I realize that you scumbag Communists really just want to strip civil rights from Americans.

BUT, given that anyone can print a fully functional gun on a 3D printer, what is the point of the bullshit you Commies are spewing? 

Outlaw whatever you like, the crazies will have guns. It was ALREADY illegal to have a gun on this campus, did that stop the shooting, comrade?

Look, I don't think you Communists give a fuck about those people killed, in fact I think you were pleased, because it would aid you in your war on civil rights.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say they weren't.
> ...



What did I suggest outlawing?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Zander said:


> This crime was committed in a 'gun free zone"??    If only murderers and criminals would obey the law......



I know, the nerve of these people, right ?!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


You must be talking out of your ass if you think Michael Page was a liberal.


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > You'd think you meatheads could wait till the bodies are at least cold...or buried...before you make a political football out of this tragedy.   I swear that watching how some of you vultures swoop in on these sad incidents makes me understand why someone would want to shoot the lot of you.
> ...


One of the reasons I left 20 years ago was the gun problem, and it has gotten so much worse.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The question one must ask is why haven't we been told who the shooter was? They have known for a quite a while now. Was it a protected class maybe? Or somone embarrassing to the Government?


Yeah he is white.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Be specific how would you stop them? It is already illegal for anyone adjudged mentally incompetent to own possess or buy a firearm.




Which is just words on paper until EVERY gun transaction is documented against a national data base and thorough background checks are guaranteed by sellers being held criminally liable against their job of doing a background check for like 5 years.


----------



## Votto (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.



When will Oregon outlaw murder?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Once again you expose your lack of honesty and integrity when the facts prove you flat out wrong.

Now why don't you try and provide something that would actually prevent what happened in the OP?


----------



## hjmick (Oct 1, 2015)

Fuck everyone one of you assholes who couldn't wait until the bodies were cold to make political hay out of this tragedy. Not a single one of you cares one whit for the victims except for how they can further your personal and political agendas. Never let a tragedy go to waste, right boys?


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say they weren't.
> ...



What did I suggest outlawing?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Right down the road from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my... Another mass abortion.

Golly... I wonder if the Shooter will be one who recognizes, respects, defends and adheres to the Laws of Nature governing human behavior, or if it was the product of Left-think, raised on the psychotropic medications used to sooth those afflicted with the Alphabet soup so often diagnosed by the more progressive head-shrinkers?

WILL WE EVER KNOW?  

.

.

.

How can we EVER know for sure?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


I would add "lack of intellect" to that necessarily short list of negative attributes.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Many atheists started off going to church as a kid and hated it.  

There was no mention of religion in his manifesto rant either.

He did post pics of himself spitting on and burning the American flag, a favorite pastime for many left wing atheist types.

Good luck trying to push the idea he was a "right wing devout Christian" type.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > (looks at his watch) ya, been about a month since the last one.
> ...



DAMN THOSE GUNS!  

If they were just more like Muslim made IEDs...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> What did I suggest outlawing?



Again, any person can print a fully automatic rifle on a 3D printer, so the ONLY thing you can to is to infringe the rights of the law abiding.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 1, 2015)

Votto said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...



A dozen or so people die in a shooting and they lose their collective minds....meanwhile over 3,000 innocents murdered by abortion today and they don't bat an eye.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

Another GOP gun rights nut exercising his second amendment rights.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > What did I suggest outlawing?
> ...



I don't know many people with a 3d printer.  Please link to someone shooting one of these.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Another GOP gun rights nut exercising his second amendment rights.



How do you know the shooter's party or political leanings? Oh wait....you don't


----------



## Zander (Oct 1, 2015)

Votto said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...



They'll have to change the signs.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Yeah... Look at all these Christians...





















In fairness, we should also point out that apparently Body Builders, Steel pushers and other physical fitness freaks are also known to burn the flag too... at least little pencil neck flags.  But it's the message and not the size of the flag one burns... just as it's the tee and not the size of one's guns.

All we know for sure is that another Prog has committed yet ANOTHER MASS-ABORTION!

Golly... I wonder if the Shooter will be one who recognizes, respects, defends and adheres to the Laws of Nature governing human behavior, or if it was the product of Left-think, raised on the psychotropic medications used to sooth those afflicted with the Alphabet soup so often diagnosed by the more progressive head-shrinkers?

WILL WE EVER KNOW? 

.

.

.

How can we EVER know for sure?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Dropping a baby during delivery or at postpartum is extremely very very very rare. So dropping one is acceptable? Is 500 accidental shooting is acceptable so you can prove your points?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > What did I suggest outlawing?
> ...


Youre a dumbass. Not many people can afford a 500k printer.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


They shoot just like real guns.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



HEY LOOK! Another Prog offers up ANOTHER Non Sequitur!  

ROFL!  You can NOT make this shit up!


----------



## NLT (Oct 1, 2015)

was the shooter muslim? news is reporting that he asked the victims what there religion was.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 1, 2015)

Zander said:


> This crime was committed in a 'gun free zone"??    If only murderers and criminals would obey the law......





AVG-JOE said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Be specific how would you stop them? It is already illegal for anyone adjudged mentally incompetent to own possess or buy a firearm.
> ...




Except we know that doesn't work.  California virgin,  Navy Yard shooter,  that guy in Georgia,  Aurora Joker,  Virginia Tech...they all passed background checks.

And they just convicted that guy who defeated the background check system simply by lying (he claimed he didn't know) on the form! 

That's it...he check a box "no" and that defeated the entire system.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 1, 2015)

*These Are the Online Messages Posted Day Before Oregon Shooting That Seemingly Warn of Future Massacre*

These Are the Online Messages Posted Day Before Oregon Shooting That Seemingly Warn of Future Massacre


----------



## NLT (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Another GOP gun rights nut exercising his second amendment rights.


wow , you dont know shit about who the shooter was.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



People that goes to PP Asians, white, blacks, Hispanics seek help or treatment. This murderer asshole just decided to kill people today is not even close to make a comparison.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 1, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Life is life...


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 1, 2015)

Has ABC's Brian Ferret Face Norris already made his assumptions?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Nope. I was just asking a question but if you can't just move along.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Well the dying from the HIV is more likely than dying from accidental gun discharge, according to the CDC.

So... Intentional Homosexuality it turns out, is more lethal than accidental discharge.

GO figure..., right?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

NLT said:


> was the shooter muslim? news is reporting that he asked the victims what there religion was.



Exceedingly high probability.  Or... it coulda just been your common, garden variety Leftist, feeling all victimized and disenfranchised... out to get some 'pay'. 

Works out the same.  A Cultists, doin' what should reasonably be expected of such.


----------



## Zander (Oct 1, 2015)

NLT said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Another GOP gun rights nut exercising his second amendment rights.
> ...



You went too far....

Let me fix that for you. 

"Wow, you don't know shit."


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

Reporting 20 year old male.  Shocking.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> A 2011, state court decision prohibited public colleges from banning guns on campus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a lying fuck, as is the hate site "Thinkprogress."

{
The *Gun-Free School Zones Act* (*GFSZA*) is a federal United States law that prohibits any unauthorized individual from knowingly possessing a firearm at a place that the individual knows, or has reasonable cause to believe, is a school zone as defined by 18 U.S.C. § 921(a)(25).

It was introduced in the U.S. Senate in October 1990 by Joseph R. Biden and signed into law in November 1990 by George H. W. Bush.}

Gun-Free School Zones Act of 1990 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's federal law, stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Reporting 20 year old male.  Shocking.



Was he named "Mohamed," by any chance?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Another GOP gun rights nut exercising his second amendment rights.



If Americans, were as you describe them through your neurotic fog...  YOU and your cult-mates would not be here to so piss and so moan... weeping and gnashing your collective_ "tufe"._


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Reporting 20 year old male.  Shocking.
> ...



Either Mohammad or AHhhcK-med.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 1, 2015)

The knee jerk left blames the NRA but forgets that liberal Oregon became the 3rd state to legalize "recreational" marijuana.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.



And there we go. 2nd post. Liberals have no shame, no integrity, no honesty, no maturity, and no common sense.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


You lying asshole, you prove your point, you claimed the 12yo shot by cops refuted my point that ccw isn't causing shootings. Try not to fart this time.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It's federal law, stupid.



The Oregon University System will not appeal a court ruling that declared *its gun ban* on its seven campuses exceeds its authority and is invalid

Oregon University System will not appeal court decision allowing guns on campus


----------



## Zander (Oct 1, 2015)

PredFan said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...



To be fair, Sallow doesn't represent all "liberals"....just the stupid ones....

ok, never mind.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 1, 2015)

*Legalizing concealed guns doesn't deter crime, Texas A&M study concludes*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It's federal law, stupid.
> ...


Uneducated always makes an ass of himself.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Now you are lying about what you actually posted in #216 above! 



Iceweasel said:


> We can open carry here. I don't do it but see it, nobody ever got gunned down like that.



Lying about what you posted is your problem, not mine.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> A 2011, state court decision prohibited public colleges from banning guns on campus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you're not getting it.
Constitutionally they cannot ban someone from carrying a concealed weapon if that person can legally carry.
However, the schools policy is a weapon free zone. If someone has a gun, they are asked to leave immediately. This is the way it is at all colleges here to my knowledge.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Your stupid fucking brain is your problem, not mine. We weren't talking about cop shootings or kids with real looking guns. 
Thanks for confirming you ARE the board clown.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 1, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...



You forgot to capitalize your last name.  Nice to see you've begun to sign your idiot-grams.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Resorting to vulgarities because your own words expose you as lacking any shred of honesty and integrity is your problem.

Now why don't you try coming up with a solution to the OP topic?


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, an Oregon democrat governor like Kate Brown says a 20 year old "male" was the shooter....

Now, I am not saying I know, but when they word it that way with no race attached to the report, we can rest assure that the colors or religions will not fit the left wing narrative.....

Here is what ALL of the left wingers are pleading to themselves right now.....

"PLEASE BE A WHITE SUPREMASIST!!!

"PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Right down the road from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obabble is thanking the shooter for taking Syria off the airwaves.  He can hide for a while longer.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Another GOP gun rights nut exercising his second amendment rights.
> ...



Well whatever his political leanings..this is terrorism, right?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Well, an Oregon democrat governor like Kate Brown says a 20 year old "male" was the shooter....
> 
> Now, I am not saying I know, but when they word it that way with no race attached to the report, we can rest assure that the colors or religions will not fit the left wing narrative.....
> 
> ...



Don't you mean another white supremacist?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It's federal law, stupid.
> ...



And by the way, this is a community college and not one of the seven state university campuses.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



There is certainly a case to be made that the the frequency of mass shootings such as the one in the OP has risen to the level of terrorism.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 1, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> I pray for the injured.



Finally!

The first post to consider the victims, nearly 80 pusts, thus far, of inconsiderate assholes who only think of their right, and not the rights of others.

Thank you Brain, for you humanity;  to bad it is a rare characteristic and one totally absent by those who posted on the first 8 pages.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 1, 2015)

Perhaps a CLUE as to who, what, and why this mad man did what he did!


*UCC SHOOTING RAMPAGE: At least 13 reported dead including shooter*
NR Today ^ | Oct 1, 2105 | staff
*The shooter was asking people to stand up and state their religion and then started firing away,* Moore said. Moore was lying there with people who had been shot. There are unconfirmed reports that the shooter had either been shot or had shot himself. An official confirmed that the shooter had been “neutralized.”


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I pray for the injured.
> ...


I don't believe in prayer. That makes me inhuman? No, it makes you a shitstain.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 1, 2015)

I believe the shooter had a social media foot print...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I pray for the injured.
> ...



Mea Culpa! 

Thank you for pointing just how callous we have become to the endless slaughter. 

That says volumes about us and our acceptance of a society where gun fetishism prevents us from taking the actions needed to stop this carnage.


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I pray for the injured.
> ...



Oh look. Another typical left wing assface from his hypocritical platitude.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



That's been posted a couple of dozen times, why don't you explain the reason for a gun free zone and it's implications.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm just hoping we can all agree that this was an act of Terrorism.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

If places like this instead of having signs all over that read "Weapon-Free Zone" or "Gun-Free Zone" and instead had signs that read something like "Faculty And Students May Be Carrying Concealed Weapons" or "Security Guards Are Armed", then I think you might see a reduction of these incidents.


----------



## Zander (Oct 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I believe the shooter had a social media foot print...



Clearly we need to place limits on social media. 

Let's start with background checks, fees, and a lengthy registration process.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 1, 2015)

Saw a picture of kids walking in a line with their hands up.  The police need to do that on the chance that one is a shooter or an accomplice or something.

Reminded me of photos from Columbine.

Terrible, in their minds forever now.
.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Perhaps a CLUE as to who, what, and why this mad man did what he did!
> 
> 
> *UCC SHOOTING RAMPAGE: At least 13 reported dead including shooter*
> ...




Is this accurate.....?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> why don't you explain the reason for a gun free zone and it's implications



Okay. These gun free zones are supposed to be magical barriers that stop crazed mass murderers from using a gun to kill people.

Uh.. newsflash Wry, they don't work. This isn't Harry Potter.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Oh look. an ad hominem from a sociopath ^^^, aka, a personality disordered individual who lacks the basic human trait of empathy.

I do wonder Owl32, who or what made you into the mentally disturbed person you seem to be?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Legalizing concealed guns doesn't deter crime, Texas A&M study concludes*




Already discussed this and posted 19 studies that say the opposite......there are 10 that agree with this statement and one that says it increases crime.....


----------



## Zander (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> I'm just hoping we can all agree that this was an act of Terrorism.



Do you know what terrorism is? 


ter·ror·ism
ˈterəˌrizəm/
_noun_
noun: *terrorism*

the use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims.


....I don't see any political connection, so at this point it is a random act of violence by a lone individual.


----------



## NLT (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> I'm just hoping we can all agree that this was an act of Terrorism.


No you want all to agree to your assertion that it was a rw nra gun nut, talk about dancing on the graves of the dead.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

And for people spouting gun control rhetoric, all of these are cases decided by the Supreme Court or District Courts upholding the Second Amendment right to bear arms in the past seven years:

DC v. Heller (2008)
US v. Arzberger (2008)
Nordyke v. King (2009)
Doe v. San Francisco Housing Authority (2009)
McDonald v. Chicago (2010)
Ezell v. Chicago (2011)
Palmer v. DC (2014)
Peruta v. San Diego (2014)
DC v. Heller II (2014)
DC v. Heller III (2015)

You have no legal grounds as of now to instill your churlish gun control fantasies.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > This crime was committed in a 'gun free zone"??    If only murderers and criminals would obey the law......
> ...




I posted this in another thread....Universal Background checks have already failed....

I have stated in posts over and over that current federally mandated background checks are simply bypassed by actual criminals because they either steal their guns or use people who can pass a background check buy the gun….and here we have a case of a state with Universal Background checks….and they were bypassed…..just as I said they would be….

So anti gun extremists…your desire to punish law abiding people who want to own guns by implementing background checks is shown to be a stupid, pointless idea…….

Background Checks Powerless Again: Father of Gunman Faces Charges for Falsifying Purchase Forms - Breitbart

*On September 29, Raymond Fryberg–father of Marysville-Pilchuck High School gunman Jaylen Fryberg–was found guilty of six firearm-related charges, including falsifying answers on federal forms for the purchase of a Beretta Px4 Storm handgun.
*
It was the Beretta handgun that 15-year-old Jaylen used to kill four students and wound another on October 24, 2014. He then took his own life.

*According to Reuters, Raymond Fryberg was prohibited from buying or possessing a gun due to “a non-expiring domestic violence restraining order in 2002 after he was accused of assaulting and threatening his girlfriend.” Yet Fryberg purchased the Beretta and four other guns in 2013.

He passed a background check for the Beretta, something which prosecutors say he did by “[lying] on federal forms.” KOMO News reported that Fryberg was arrested on March 31 on charges that he “illegally purchased the firearm used in the mass shooting.”
*
Having been found guilty, Fryberg is scheduled to be sentenced on January 11.

*It should be noted that Washington state’s new universal background check law passed by a small margin on November 4–just under two weeks after the Marysville shooting–with pledges that more background checks would reduce gun crime. However, Fryberg’s example proves again that background checks are impotent against determined criminals or those who are determined to get their hands on a gun at all costs.

*
Sooooo…he lied on his background check form…..a Universal Background check state….and he got the gun…and then his kid got the gun and killed people…..

So….the guy could not legally buy the gun under existing laws, and should not have been able to guy the gun due to both types of background check regimes, the old one…and now the Universal one……

Did background checks stop this guy from getting a gun…no.

Did background checks stop this guys son from killing people…no.

Since this guy could not legally own the gun in the first place…would licensing all gun owners have stopped him in any way….no.

Since this guy could not legally own the gun in the first place….would registering all guns have stopped this shooting….no.

In fact, a Supreme Court decision made it un Constitutional to force criminals from registering their illegal guns due to the 5th Amendment protection against self incrimination……

So a failure of anti gun extremism on all fronts...

So no, a Universal Background check, licensng law abiging gun owners and registering guns would not have stopped this new shooting either.........

Since the shooter got past a background check...right?  Since he had a gun..he got past the background check already...and he would get past a Universal Background check the same way....

You anti gunners...do you think about your ideas....at all?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Saw a picture of kids walking in a line with their hands up.  The police need to do that on the chance that one is a shooter or an accomplice or something.
> 
> Reminded me of photos from Columbine.
> 
> ...



I made it down to the area of the college, and the whole town looks like a police state. It's a scene I never thought I would ever see in the Roseburg area.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

Sounds like a terrorist act no matter what the race or religion of this depraved shooter.

Doesn't it?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a picture of kids walking in a line with their hands up.  The police need to do that on the chance that one is a shooter or an accomplice or something.
> ...


Yeah, I'm sure it was jammed.  Obviously it's terrible anywhere, but a college, and a small town, damn.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 1, 2015)

I'd guess some of the victims were from out of town, so the parents can't get there right away....


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you explain the reason for a gun free zone and it's implications
> ...



No, they are not barriers, magical or otherwise.  That you're ignorant is not a surprise.  In terms even you might understand, gun free zones are areas wherein any crime committed, whether a gun is used or simply possessed, and an arrest is made the possession of a gun enhances the penalty.

Example, just for you.  You enter a gun free zone and go to the bookstore, carrying your favorite gun concealed, and steal a pen.  Upon being arrested for petty theft the gun is found and the complaint filed by the DA alleges petty theft and possession of a gun in a gun free zone.

Upon conviction you are sentenced to one day county jail for the theft, and 365 days county jail for the possession.  

Of course if you had a prior conviction for theft, and had spent one day in jail on that matter, the second conviction for theft can be filed as a felony;   In that case if convicted with a gun you could spent 366 days in St. Prison for the petty with a prior, and a second 365 days for the gun served consecutively.

Get it now?  Laws do not prevent crime, crimes are punished and that is what keeps society relatively safe.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




And that stopped the mass shooter how.....?  Get it now.........the guy carrying a gun and not shooting anyone isn't the problem...the law abiding person carrying a gun for self defense is not a problem....and yet you guys still want law abiding people disarmed......

The Gun Free Zone does not stop criminals or mass shooters....but it does make more victims..which you need.


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 1, 2015)

Shhhooooooosh everyone. The communist in chief is going to insinuate banning guns is the answer to placate his dumb voters on the left. Like all of the useless morons that post here. 

Shhoooooooooosh!!!!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> In terms even you might understand, gun free zones are areas wherein any crime committed, whether a gun is used or simply possessed, and an arrest is made the possession of a gun enhances the penalty.



But it doesn't bring the people he killed back to life, does it?


----------



## Zander (Oct 1, 2015)

Suppose you are a mass murderer looking to ply your trade.....
What is the perfect place to kill a bunch of innocent people and hopefully get away with it? 
Gun free zones with "unarmed" security?

or a place where people might be armed?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Shhhooooooosh everyone. The communist in chief is going to insinuate banning guns is the answer to placate his dumb voters on the left. Like all of the useless morons that post here.
> 
> Shhoooooooooosh!!!!!!




Yeah...he is talking...what an asshole......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> [
> 
> The Oregon University System will not appeal a court ruling that declared *its gun ban* on its seven campuses exceeds its authority and is invalid
> 
> Oregon University System will not appeal court decision allowing guns on campus



Where IT'S ban does or not, FEDERAL LAW designates it a gun free zone.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

Terrorists have little concern about security and what not.

As this terrorist probably didn't care whether or not he survived.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 1, 2015)

Couldn't have happened at a better time for Barry Hussein. After being beat up by the Russians and humiliated in the U.N. he gets to vent his anger at a dead maniac and rant about "gun safety" when it's obvious that "safety" or the lack of it had nothing to do with the shooting


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

Obama hasn't called it an act of terror yet.

How disappointing.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

whitehall said:


> Couldn't have happened at a better time for Barry Hussein. After being beat up by the Russians and humiliated in the U.N. he gets to vent his anger at a dead maniac and rant about "gun safety" when it's obvious that "safety" or the lack of it had nothing to do with the shooting



Not a maniac.

A terrorist.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

SO, it is sounding like this WAS indeed a Muzzie Beast.

{
The shooter at Umpqua Community College on Thursday asked people to state their religion and then started firing, one student said.

Kortney Moore, an 18-year-old, told the News Review she was sitting in her writing class when a bullet blasted through the window. She saw her teacher shot in the head then noticed that the shooter was in the classroom.}

Oregon school shooting: Shooter asks students their religion, report says


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Laws do not prevent crime, crimes are punished and that is what keeps society relatively safe.



Okay. Laws do not prevent crime, ergo gun control laws do not stop gun violence from happening. Therefore gun control laws, and gun free zones are pointless. If laws are pointless, it doesn't matter how many times someone is punished.

Thanks for making my case.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



When I read your post the thought that came to mind was pearls before swine. 

Needless to say the response that you received was exactly that.


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeeaap. Right on cue. Blaming republicans and says it is something we SHOULD POLITICIZE. 

The dumb stupid ass sheep will fall right in line. 

He is such a fucking disaster. Using this as their political advantage. A fucking disaster. 

He is now claiming that there is not even a MODEST regulation!!

Hey, you fucking disaster in chief......It was a GUN FREE ZONE IN OREGON YOU PIECE OF COMMUNIST SHIT!


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yeah, all liberals, with out exception are not even swine. They are likened to the mucus that line the walls of a swines fat smelly ass.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> I'm just hoping we can all agree that this was an act of Terrorism.



Absolutely.

But since it looks like it was MUSLIM terrorism, by tomorrow YOU will deny that it's terrorism.

Bank on it.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Another non sequitur ^^^; you forgot to note it was a gun free zone as had been posted about two dozen times.

Oh, and still no Second Amendment cheerleader has made any comment on the loss of life of students simply seeking an education, and their parents, siblings and friends.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just hoping we can all agree that this was an act of Terrorism.
> ...



Actually, I won't.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Spot on!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 1, 2015)

Holy crap Obama is pissed off...

You guys watch this stuff?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > In terms even you might understand, gun free zones are areas wherein any crime committed, whether a gun is used or simply possessed, and an arrest is made the possession of a gun enhances the penalty.
> ...



That's an asinine argument.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 1, 2015)

I don't know what the fuss is about. The shooter was a well regulated militia.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


 99% less than 3 months along, NOT murder according to the SC. Take a break, chump of the greedy idiot megarich GOP.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Holy crap Obama is pissed off...
> 
> You guys watch this stuff?




will he be as mad if it turns out the shooter was a muslim?   or will he get quiet real quick......and then they will say it was simply workplace violence.....


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



But the Second is NOT sacrosanct, nor should it be.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Oct 1, 2015)

Obamas gonna stop da criminalz !!!

Hes serious this time !


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> That's an asinine argument.



Why? What good are gun free zones and gun control laws like background checks if they don't stop tragedies like this one? Even with those things in place, 13 people still died.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Meh...go to hell, moon bat


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Laws do not prevent crime, crimes are punished and that is what keeps society relatively safe.
> ...



By that logic, laws against _murder_ are pointless too. After all, people still commit murder, even though it's illegal.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > That's an asinine argument.
> ...



What good are laws against murder, if people still murder?
What good are laws against rape, if people still rape?
What good are laws against jaywalking, if people still jaywalk?

...and so on, for every single law that has ever existed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> By that logic, laws against _murder_ are pointless too. After all, people still commit murder, even though it's illegal.



Then, I suggest you point that remark in Wry's direction. He was the one who said "Laws do not prevent crime." Yet here he is trying to push for gun control legislation, ergo, more laws that "do not prevent crime."


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2015)

The guyn grabbers are frothing at the mouth. 
These shameless libs never hesitate to politicize a tragic event.
Libs suck. Everything they say and do is for political gain.....


----------



## EverCurious (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Walmart's selling them for $400.00 right now, JS

TwoUp 3D Printer Kit - Walmart.com


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



What are you getting at?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > By that logic, laws against _murder_ are pointless too. After all, people still commit murder, even though it's illegal.
> ...



You're missing my point. I'm agreeing with Wry - laws don't exist to _prevent_ crime, they exist to _punish_ crime.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

PredFan said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...


 You vote for them. 88% want backgound checks without loopholes. And your heroes block it. Along with all other solutions.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




What the anti gunners say is that we need gun laws to "prevent" gun crimes.......they want the Tom Cruise movie "Minority Report," where gun crimes are prevented before they occur....that is why they think licensing gun owners, registering guns and universal background checks will "prevent" gun crime....

But none of  those things does anything to prevent gun crime...they don't even help solve gun crime...

We can already arrest people if they use a gun to commit a crime and we can already arrest felons if they are simply caught in possession of a gun....we can do those things without licensing any gun owner, registering any gun and Universal background checks will be gotten around by criminals the same way criminals get around current mandatory background checks...


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Laws don't exist to prevent crime, they exist to punish it.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




No...you are missing the point...Wry want gun laws that "prevent" gun crime.....and the only people he is concerned with punishing is normal people who want to own and carry a gun for self defense.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Nice strawman.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




But again...that is not what the anti gunners want...they want guns laws to "prevent" gun crime...and no gun law does that...not licensing gun owners, not registering guns and not even Universal background checks...

And we can already punish criminals who use guns and felons who possess or use guns without any new gun laws needed....


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I'm tallking about one that can make a gun.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...





I suggest you go back and read his post again.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




Not a strawman, the truth.....just look at what wry and the others say everytime....they want laws that "prevent' gun crime.......and I just pointed out how stupid they are....


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 1, 2015)

Ah yes, that is what we need. More guns out there. 

Shootings at movie theater, we need more guns. Shootings at a grade school, we need more guns out there. Shootings at a college, we need more guns on the street. More guns, and we are continually putting more guns out there, and, continually, there are more shootings. So we need more guns out there. 

Perhaps there is something wrong with the formula?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> You're missing my point. I'm agreeing with Wry - laws don't exist to _prevent_ crime, they exist to _punish_ crime.



But the punishment never deters the crime, hence the shooting in Oregon today, the shooting in Charleston and Columbine and Sandy Hook or Aurora...and so on. Like you said, Laws exist to punish crime, however they don't prevent crime, and it matters not one iota if someone is punished under them. The crime still happens.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Deep but I bet this went over most peoples heads.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




I read his drivel everytime he posts.......you need to read his other posts....then you would see how stupid he actually is....


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You can repeat your strawman as many times as you like, it won't stop being a strawman.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




Wow...now you anti gunners embrace the concept that laws can't prevent crime.....you just need to understand that that also means they can't prevent gun crime....try to get that through your heads and we may finally get you to see the truth...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Laws don't exist to prevent crime, they exist to punish it.



Then why are we advocating for laws that "prevent" gun violence?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > You're missing my point. I'm agreeing with Wry - laws don't exist to _prevent_ crime, they exist to _punish_ crime.
> ...



How do you know that the punishment "never" deters the crime?

Are you saying that not a single person in the US has ever been stopped from killing someone by gun laws?

I'm interested in seeing how you back that claim up.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Laws don't exist to prevent crime, they exist to punish it.
> ...



You are confusing rhetoric with reality.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > You're missing my point. I'm agreeing with Wry - laws don't exist to _prevent_ crime, they exist to _punish_ crime.
> ...


You obviously dont get human nature. Make something against the law and most people will begin to conform.  Thats why most people dont run around having shootouts at high noon anymore.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> How do you know that the punishment "never" deters the crime?



Watch the news. Read the police blotter... take your pick. Robberies, Rape, Murder... take your pick, Doc.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 1, 2015)

*Former US Marshal: Oregon Gunman Chose ‘Gun Free Facility’ with Umpqua Community College*
breitbart ^ | 10/1/15 | ar hawkins
During an October 1 appearance on CNN’s Newroom, former US Marshal Art Roderick said the gunman at Oregon’s Umpqua Community College probably chose his target by knowing it was as gun free-zone and therefore “an easy target.” Roderick’s exact words: “[The gunman] probably knew that the facility was a gun free facility, [which is] an easy target for these kinds of coward individuals. They know they’re not going to get any response unless they happen to run into security or a campus police officer.” Roderick went on to explain that the key for investigators right now is ascertaining the gunman’s...
Just like shooting FISH IN A BARREL, HAPPENS ALL THE TIME...when will the LEFT ever get common sense and have people with carry permits all over these schools?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know that the punishment "never" deters the crime?
> ...



The fact that crimes happen does not imply that they are _never_ stopped.


----------



## NLT (Oct 1, 2015)

how come obama is silent on Chicago

Chicago Marks Most Violent 2-Day Weekend of Year


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> How do you know that the punishment "never" deters the crime?



Because crime still occurs, regardless of the punishment or what laws there are which instill such punishment.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


They cant prevent crime. I can get a gun with no problem and no paperwork all cash. I am not anti gun. Obviously you dont get that the prescence of such laws have an effect on people that wish to avoid jail time.  Those laws will never prevent crime because some people are going to commit them regardless. The aim is to get most people not to be criminals.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> I don't know what the fuss is about. The shooter was a well regulated militia.



A well regulated ISIS militia, it appears.

So Obama will condemn Christians.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> will he be as mad if it turns out the shooter was a muslim?   or will he get quiet real quick......and then they will say it was simply workplace violence.....



It looks like the shooter WAS indeed a Muzzie Beast - he was asking the religion of victims before murdering them.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know that the punishment "never" deters the crime?
> ...



That doesn't make any sense, logically.

The fact that crimes still happen does not mean that no crimes have ever been stopped.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

NLT said:


> how come obama is silent on Chicago
> 
> Chicago Marks Most Violent 2-Day Weekend of Year


How come you never know what you are talking about?

https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/docs/wh_now_is_the_time_actions.pdf


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Using a gun to commit crime and then going to jail for it is enough for normal people....there is no need to license law abiding gun owners or register guns.  Criminals caught using a gun in a crime can already be arrested without them, and felons can be arrested without them for mere possession of a gun.

What you fail to realize is that the anti gunners want licensing, registration and universal background checks because they can turn normal people, who own guns, into felons if they make paper work mistakes in those processes.....and that will scare peole from owning or carrying guns.


----------



## NLT (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > how come obama is silent on Chicago
> ...


how come no special news conference by obama on tv?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Fuzzy logic.  I wonder why Templar has a hard time with that concept?


----------



## NLT (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > how come obama is silent on Chicago
> ...


link is from 2013 fool.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> You can repeat your strawman as many times as you like, it won't stop being a strawman.



Let me ask you, if this turns out - as it is starting to appear, that the killer was a Muzzie Beast and this is just more Muslim terrorism, will all of you anti-liberty leftists back off of your attacks on civil rights, and admit you were wrong?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The fact that crimes still happen does not mean that no crimes have ever been stopped.



I'm curious... just where did I say that? Of course, some crimes are stopped, a majority of them aren't. 

Laws are designed to make examples out of people who are caught breaking them. But then again, even when that happens, the next criminal who gets away with it will not care, he'll still commit the crime.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



5/9ths of the Court if we are to be honest.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 1, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Ah yes, that is what we need. More guns out there.
> 
> Shootings at movie theater, we need more guns. Shootings at a grade school, we need more guns out there. Shootings at a college, we need more guns on the street. More guns, and we are continually putting more guns out there, and, continually, there are more shootings. So we need more guns out there.
> 
> Perhaps there is something wrong with the formula?


Your formula is dishonest. But that's the left for ya. We need to roll back the corruption in society and reinstill conservative values. Throw the libs out of office. Guns have always been around, what's new is progressive bullshit rammed down our throats.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Let me guess, you didn't respond immediately because you got uncontrollably excited when you heard "school shooting" and you had to jerk off for a few hours


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > You can repeat your strawman as many times as you like, it won't stop being a strawman.
> ...



Let me ask you.

Are you going to admit that you're _a bigoted piece of shit_ if it turns out that the shooter was not a "Muzzie Beast"?

I'm going to guess no.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I think thats the entire point. We dont need more guns. We need less.  Think of it in terms of nuclear weapons.  Do you want an ongoing arms race or do you want people to get rid of weapons which are capable of snuffing out mankind?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Let me guess, you didn't respond immediately because you got uncontrollably excited when you heard "school shooting" and you had to jerk off for a few hours


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Let me ask you.
> 
> Are you going to admit that you're _a bigoted piece of shit_ if it turns out that the shooter was not a "Muzzie Beast"?
> 
> I'm going to guess no.



If it turns out not to be a Muzzie Beast, how would that make me a "bigoted piece of shit?"

If it turns out not to be a Christian, or a white person, will that make you a "bigoted piece of shit?"

I notice that you leftists don't wait for the facts before doubling down on your war on civil rights.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that crimes still happen does not mean that no crimes have ever been stopped.
> ...



Right here:



TemplarKormac said:


> But the punishment *never* deters the crime, hence the shooting in Oregon today, the shooting in Charleston and Columbine and Sandy Hook or Aurora...and so on. Like you said, Laws exist to punish crime, however they don't prevent crime, and it matters not one iota if someone is punished under them. The crime still happens.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 1, 2015)

And from somewhere up high - or maybe down low - Hitler hears Obama's cries for more gun control.  He fondly recalls how easy it was to bring on his "final solution" with the populous unarmed. He smiles (as liberals see it) a benign little smile.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Let me ask you.
> ...



The fact that you use the term "Muzzie Beast" makes you a bigoted piece of shit.

But you knew that already. You're proud of it.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Get it now?  Laws do not prevent crime, crimes are punished and that is what keeps society relatively safe.



Yes... and we 'got it' even before you set up free-slaughter zones.  Meaning that Gun-free Zones are designed to promote mass-murder and they're intentionally designed for just that.

You set them up, so that the product of socialism can slaughter the innocent with little fear of being stopped from doing so.  This allows you to then blame 'the tool' that YOU used to slaughter the innocent, so as to justify "BANNING THE TOOL".

It's called "Cultural Marxism" and it's a lie... same as any other facet of Left-think.  

But hey... _Such is the Nature of *Evil.*_


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> You are confusing rhetoric with reality.



Actually, you are. Anyone who thinks "Gun Free Zones" will deter a mass shooting because of the possible punishment, is deluding themselves. 

Come on.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


Probably because he doesnt cater to what you think he should do?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

NOT a gun free zone. As if that ever mattered.


----------



## EverCurious (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*cough* Oh you mean like the one they're selling at Walmart for $400?

2014 - "The next gun model to spark innovation in the 3d printed gun world was designed by a 27 year old man in Japan named Yoshitomo Imura. Crafted from a $500 dollar 3d printer from Japan, this model is known as the Zig Zag Revolver, named after the German Mauser Zig Zag handgun, and can fire six more shots than the Liberator without reloading. Although Imura was eventually taken into custody by authorities for illegally possessing firearms, his 3d printed gun innovation proves once again the power of low cost 3d printed gun manufacturing as well as the inability of law enforcement to track and cease production of them." ~ The Accelerated Evolution of 3D Printed Gun Technology - Paxon Plastic


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > You are confusing rhetoric with reality.
> ...



I don't believe that I've said anything close to "Gun Free Zones will deter mass shootings".

Why can't you simply respond to my posts, rather than building strawmen to knock down?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Get it now?  Laws do not prevent crime, crimes are punished and that is what keeps society relatively safe.
> ...



Sounds like a conspiracy theory...well at least the first part. I didnt bother reading anything after your claim that gun free zones were really slaughter zones.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




No...sorry, you are wrong.  We need the right people to have and carry guns...that actually deters mass shootings..we have it from actual mass shooters who left notes....more than one changed their target because they knew their would be armed security at the location...and then they chose gun free zones....

Law abiding gun owners who carry guns for protection are more law abiding than the average American and more law abiding than sworn police officers.  Having them carry guns does not increase gun crime...

In fact...12.8 million Americans now carry concealed or open weapons for self defense...and the gun murder rate has gone down from 8,454 in 2013....to 8,145 in 2014...it has been going down steadily since the 90s...and more Americans than ever now own and carry guns...

guns are not the problem....locking up violent criminals is....most gun criminals serve less than 3 years....the police commissioner in Chicago has been talking about light jail sentences for gun offenders for the last two days here in chicago..

It isn't guns...it is simply that we don't lock up gun criminals...


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




actually they are....where armed civilians can carry their guns, there are fewer victims in mass shootings.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The fact that you use the term "Muzzie Beast" makes you a bigoted piece of shit.
> 
> But you knew that already. You're proud of it.



Well Obama forbid that I should offend your terrorist allies...

Again, you are engaged in full assault on civil liberties, dancing on the bodies of the dead in hopes that you can use this to revoke civil rights. IF this turns out to be terrorism, will you and the other leftists apologize and admit that you were just using a tragedy to attack the rights of others?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> you a bigoted... .




The ABSOLUTE Coolest thing about the use of the word "bigoted", where it is used in reference to another, is that it is a precise demonstration of 'bigotry'... which is to say that to use the word: Bigot: is to demonstrate _*intolerance toward those who hold different opinions from oneself.*_


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 1, 2015)

I assume the shooter was a  muslim because no one wants to report  his identity. Media would be salivating to report his identity if they thought he was a tea  party  member.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...



Operative word is adjudged.  There are a number of gun owners (presumed) who have posted above and have not been adjudged mentally incompetent (presumed).  The comments of some of them are suggestive of (at least) a paranoid personality.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 1, 2015)

*Student Shooter at Umpqua Community College Dead, Sheriff Says*
ABC News ^ | October 1, 2015 | Meghan Keneally
A male student killed multiple people at a shooting today at a community college in Roseburg, Oregon, authorities said. The shooter is now dead, police said. The shooter's identity has not been publicly released, though Oregon Gov. Kate Brown announced that he was 20 years old. Gov. Brown’s spokeswoman Kristen Grainger confirmed that the shooter was a student at the school. Grainger also said that the number of fatalities and injuries totaled 20 people, but would not specify how many were dead and how many were injured. Neither the sheriff's office nor the governor's office or the state police would...


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



5/9ths... a majority of the Supreme Legislature.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know that the punishment "never" deters the crime?
> ...


So your claim is that people dont avoid prison by making a conscious effort not to break the law?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that you use the term "Muzzie Beast" makes you a bigoted piece of shit.
> ...





How have I "assaulted" any civil liberties, clown?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



You are misconstruing my statements. You can punish someone under the law as much as you want, pass as many laws as you want, but crime will exist regardless. Like you said, laws only exist to _punish_ crime. Yet as I can see they don't serve as a very effective deterrent to any possible crime which may occur, whether the person is stopped or not.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 1, 2015)

Wonder if we can BAN another flag?????????


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> *Student Shooter at Umpqua Community College Dead, Sheriff Says*
> ABC News ^ | October 1, 2015 | Meghan Keneally
> A male student killed multiple people at a shooting today at a community college in Roseburg, Oregon, authorities said. The shooter is now dead, police said. The shooter's identity has not been publicly released, though Oregon Gov. Kate Brown announced that he was 20 years old. Gov. Brown’s spokeswoman Kristen Grainger confirmed that the shooter was a student at the school. Grainger also said that the number of fatalities and injuries totaled 20 people, but would not specify how many were dead and how many were injured. Neither the sheriff's office nor the governor's office or the state police would...



So we know it was a young male... prone to mass-murder.  So all that is left to be determined is whether it was a Product of Left-think, murdering to get some pay from "THE MAN"... which has long victimized it, or if it a product of Left-think that joined with Islam... and sought to use mass-murder as a means to shove Oregon closer toward the caliphate.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


What does that have to do with your post?  There was violence in Chicago in 2013.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> The ABSOLUTE Coolest thing about the use of the word "bigoted", where it is used in reference to another, is that it is a precise demonstration of 'bigotry'... which is to say that to use the word: Bigot: is to demonstrate _*intolerance toward those who hold different opinions from oneself.*_



I have no tolerance for Nazis, Klansmen, Aryan Nationalists, Black Panthers, or Muzzie Beasts.

Why the fuck should I tolerate evil? What sort of dementia infects the leftist central nervous systems (they have no actual brain) that makes them demand that I tolerate murderers and terrorists?


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Oct 1, 2015)

This tragedy is not a current event and needs to be moved to a taunting board because it may offend some delicate sensibilities..... Lol


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > you a bigoted... .
> ...




I am happy to admit that I am "bigoted" against you, Pubes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

sarahgop said:


> I assume the shooter was a  muslim because no one wants to report  his identity. Media would be salivating to report his identity if they thought he was a tea  party  member.



The main clue is that he was asking the religion of his victims before murdering them.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Wonder if we can BAN another flag?????????



Oh LET'S!  

I submit these two flags for consideration: 







And that of it's most ardent supporters:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Why can't you simply respond to my posts, rather than building strawmen to knock down?



I am.

But in response I get the generic "that's a strawman" retort.

I assume since you insist on referring to my statements as "strawmen", that you have no effective rebuttal. Calling them "strawmen" is a convenient way to dismiss the argument without having to address it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I am happy to admit that I am "bigoted" against you, Pubes.



I have no reason to tolerate evil. That you do is a defect in your character, not a virtue.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Your thinking is short sighted. As laws are passed most of the population slowly stop breaking them. Its a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



The ABSOLUTE Coolest thing about the use of the word "bigoted", where it is used in reference to another, is that it is a precise demonstration of 'bigotry'... which is to say that to use the word: Bigot: is to demonstrate _*intolerance toward those who hold different opinions from oneself.*_


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I don't believe that I've said anything close to "Gun Free Zones will deter mass shootings".



When I say "anyone" I don't necessarily mean you.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.


The shooter asked what religion they were before he shot them.  This likely means he was a liberal democrat Muslim.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy to admit that I am "bigoted" against you, Pubes.
> ...


_
Such is the nature of Evil._


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Society can make laws limiting speed on roadways, if a person wants to speed they'll do so;
You can put locks on all your doors and windows, they won't keep out a burglar intent on breaking and entering and stealing; rapists rape, molesters molest and drunks still drive.

Why do we have laws?


----------



## Missourian (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Laws against murder punish murderers. 

Gun control laws don't punish crime,  they are passed solely to prevent these types of crimes.

If they don't do that,  they are utterly useless.


----------



## westwall (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...








Yes indeed.  Why do we have laws that make it easier for deranged people to commit mass murder?  Want to shoot a lot of defencless people?  Need the time to do it?  Target a school.  Gun Free Zones and far enough away from most places that police response time is long.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy to admit that I am "bigoted" against you, Pubes.
> ...



So, what makes you think he tolerates evil? Doc is a great guy. He gives me no reason to think he does.

To make assumptions about the proclivities of the shooter as a "liberal Democrat Muslim" as someone else referred to him as,  is within itself a character defect. As is making a blanket assumption about Doc that he tolerates evil by disagreeing with your viewpoints.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy to admit that I am "bigoted" against you, Pubes.
> ...



From my perspective, your ideology is more "evil" than any Muslim that I've ever met.

In fact, I would go so far as to say _they're all better humans than you are._


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't you simply respond to my posts, rather than building strawmen to knock down?
> ...



Do you understand what a "strawman" is?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

Missourian said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Laws against owning a nuclear weapon punish those those that break those laws. You dont see a whole bunch of people with nuclear weapons walking around do you?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe that I've said anything close to "Gun Free Zones will deter mass shootings".
> ...



Then why did you direct it towards me specifically, in your post?

This is the "strawman" that I was referring to.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Society can make laws limiting speed on roadways, if a person wants to speed they'll do so;
> You can put locks on all your doors and windows, they won't keep out a burglar intent on breaking and entering and stealing; rapists rape, molesters molest and drunks still drive.
> 
> Why do we have laws?



You position is idiotic.

Your claim is that the Left did not create Gun Free Zones to prevent gun violence, which it did.

Your claim is that the Gun Free Zone is designed to punish those who bring an otherwise perfectly legal tool, into the Gun Free Zone, without regard to intent... which is a law intended to punish otherwise law abiding people, who happen to carry an otherwise legal tool, into a zone which forbids such.  Thus demonstrating YOUR OWN SUBJECTIVE NATURE... foolishly claiming that a subjective law is a valid law.

Here's a clue... law which fails to be objective, fails in the service of justice and in so doing fails the very purpose of law.

The best defense from gun violence is gun owners in possession of guns.  And this is so because Guns represent power and power well beyond that of the unarmed individual.  Thus the best means to counter that power, is with an equal or greater power.

So at no point does your argument serve reason, except where it serves the purpose of demonstrating the feckless nature of fallacious argument.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 1, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> This tragedy is not a current event and needs to be moved to a taunting board because it may offend some delicate sensibilities..... Lol



Not a "current event"?

Oh, right!  The liberal mantra will claim this all happened not under O'Bumbles---nay, it happened under *Boooossssshhhhh*!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> The best defense from gun violence is gun owners in possession of guns.



Sounds like the wild wild west to me. That was a peaceful time with no gun violence.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Then why did you direct it towards me specifically, in your post?



Because you were the one who responded to the previous post I made. That's the nature of engagement. I punch you, you punch back, so on and so on.



theDoctorisIn said:


> This is the "strawman" that I was referring to.



Actually, come to think of it, it's not. Because through your debates with other posters on this thread, and your debate with me on the nature of laws and their meaning, you are putting forth that very argument.

Gun Free Zones are based on existing laws, that puts forth a punishment for violating them. But as you can see, the punishment didn't deter the murderer. Sure, you can catch a criminal and punish him under the law, but it serves as no deterrent to prevent the next criminal from committing the same crime; whether he is caught and "punished" or not is of no consequence.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 1, 2015)

Australia had a mass shooting, got rid of the guns and hasn't had one since.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Do you?

A strawman is an attempt to refute an argument another person did not make. I know what it is perfectly.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

Keep arguing inanities. The USA is the only country where this idiocy goes on. Thanks, idiot NRAGOP.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I have not made any argument in support of "Gun Free Zones".

Therefore, every post you've made attacking me over "Gun Free Zones" are strawmen.

This isn't complicated.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Your point?...
Do you libs really believe that removing firearms from law abiding citizens will end bad behavior?
That is the fallacy of your side's argument.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Then why did you direct it towards me specifically, in your post?
> ...


Youre pretending you have the abilities of the authorities in the Minority Report movie. You dont know what the laws have prevented. Thats like saying the presence of metal detectors have not prevented someone from bringing a gun on a plane.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Since neither I, nor anyone else that I know of has made that argument in this thread, the only "fallacy" in question is your strawman.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Keep arguing inanities. The USA is the only country where this idiocy goes on. Thanks, idiot NRAGOP.


That is NOT true. 
In nations where private gun ownership is illegal. Yet there are still gun crimes.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 1, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Australia had a mass shooting, got rid of the guns and hasn't had one since.




Neither of those statements are true.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Who claimed it will end all bad behavior?  Do you have a link?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Be realistic. 
You'd be just fine if the 2nd Amendment were repealed. Don't deny it.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


I read those tweets in the OP.....Go ahead and tell me you disagree with them. And I will call bullshit.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...





Is that what your crystal ball tells you, clown?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Keep arguing inanities. The USA is the only country where this idiocy goes on. Thanks, idiot NRAGOP.
> ...


 We're talking massacres. Oz made assault brifles illegal after one, and no more.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


You cant tweet on this forum. What are you talking about?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



I think you support child slavery, hate kittens, and are secretly a shape-shifting space alien.

If you deny it, then you must be lying.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

Just hard to believe the President didn't call this an act of terrorism.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Just hard to believe the President didn't call this an act of terrorism.



White conservative males dont commit acts of terrorism. They are patriots.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Laws don't exist to prevent crime, they exist to punish it.



Then by right, crime will still occur, regardless of the punishment. Thus, the punishment doesn't deter the crime.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 1, 2015)

Well this is unusual.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> This tragedy is not a current event and needs to be moved to a taunting board because it may offend some delicate sensibilities..... Lol



Well for that to be 'true', one need only redefine the word "Current' and "Event".  

And that you're decrying your own sense that the Left is exposed here, in this thread... for what it is, is self-evident.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Laws don't exist to prevent crime, they exist to punish it.
> ...


Your logic leaves something to be desired.  To be frank its pretty silly. The specter of punishment does indeed deter some. Its not that hard to figure out.


----------



## westwall (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > The best defense from gun violence is gun owners in possession of guns.
> ...








A real honest to gosh study was done on that very question.  Violent crime, burglary, rape, and every other crime was lower in Bodie CA (the most violent town out there at the time, than ANY city in the east.

The one crime that was higher was murder.  And lo and behold, it was bad guys killing bad guys.  In all of that time TWO innocent people were killed.  

I suggest you buy the book so you can actually have real facts.









Gunfighters, Highwaymen, and Vigilantes: Violence on the Frontier / Edition 1


----------



## westwall (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Keep arguing inanities. The USA is the only country where this idiocy goes on. Thanks, idiot NRAGOP.









Bullshit.  Just in your favorite countries the carnage was industrialsed so the death toll was in the millions.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Thats informative but I was talking about gun violence. I never said anything about all the strawmen you presented.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 1, 2015)

*ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ, wake me up when a mass murderer decides to turn in his guns instead.*


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Just hard to believe the President didn't call this an act of terrorism.



   Why would he? He doesnt call actual acts of terror terrorism.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Remove the Leftist population centers from the equation and the United States is the most peaceful nation, on earth. 

And that his nothing to do with how many guns exist, as there are many orders of magnitude more guns in te US Outside of Leftist Population Centers, than there are INSIDE those cesspools.

The reason that the US is the most peaceful place on earth, is that Americans are those who recognize, respect, defend and adhere to the laws of nature that govern human behavior.  We own and become proficient in the use of those firearms, to secure our means to exercise our rights, from those who reject those laws.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Folks, let me tell you why America is beyond reproach....for an entire weekend, we all celebrated the POPE and his message of love, peace, acceptance and forgivness.......and now this....nut murders for fun headlines......(sigh)*


----------



## westwall (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...









I was too.  Most of the murders in Bodie were guns.  There were a few knifings as well, but the majority was by gun.  The murder rate in the cities of the east was lower, but guns were still the dominant tool used.  What was truly amazing is there were no rapes at all in Bodie.  No burglaries where the perps broke into the home, all the burglaries were from outside the home.  No robberies except for two attempts on the stage coaches.  In fact, other than the murders (80 or so over a three year period) the number of crimes that occurred in Bodie could be counted on the fingers and toes of both hands.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


So you agree that the presence of guns does not eliminate gun violence? It stands to reason that if no one has guns then there will be no gun violence right?


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Remove the Leftist population centers from the equation and the United States is the most peaceful nation, on earth.
> 
> And that his nothing to do with how many guns exist, as there are many orders of magnitude more guns in te US Outside of Leftist Population Centers, than there are INSIDE those cesspools.
> 
> The reason that the US is the most peaceful place on earth, is that Americans are those who recognize, respect, defend and adhere to the laws of nature that govern human behavior.  We own and become proficient in the use of those firearms, to secure our means to exercise our rights, from those who reject those laws.



It was leftists that created the nation.

We've had to deal with murderous Conservative religious nuts ever since.

They've been the cause of every insurrection and problem we've had in this country.

From the massacre by the brand new conservative followers of the conservative religion of Mormonism, to the conservatives that clinged to "states" rights and the Christian practice of slavery during the civil war.

Liberals wage war on foreign enemies of America.
Conservatives wage war on Americans.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Remove the Leftist population centers from the equation and the United States is the most peaceful nation, on earth.
> ...


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> It was leftists that created the nation.





























What could be funnier than the Ignorance which conflates classic Liberalism with the addled illusions of lowly Collectivism... ?​


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You are a fucking retard


----------



## aris2chat (Oct 1, 2015)

S dakota, Oregon.............

any wonder why a clock guts might seem a threat at a haigh school?

Kids kill kids at schools and colleges

Kids kill teachers and principles.

No threat or potential threat should be dismissed


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Australia had a mass shooting, got rid of the guns and hasn't had one since.



The bottom line is, here in America most of us are willing to put up with these occasional tragedies, but we're not willing to give up our 2nd Amendment rights.
There will be more and more laws and restrictions, but a roundup is off the table.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 1, 2015)

Zander said:


> This crime was committed in a 'gun free zone"??    If only murderers and criminals would obey the law......





AVG-JOE said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Be specific how would you stop them? It is already illegal for anyone adjudged mentally incompetent to own possess or buy a firearm.
> ...





Missourian said:


> Except we know that doesn't work.  California virgin,  Navy Yard shooter,  that guy in Georgia,  Aurora Joker,  Virginia Tech...they all passed background checks.
> 
> And they just convicted that guy who defeated the background check system simply by lying (he claimed he didn't know) on the form!
> 
> That's it...he check a box "no" and that defeated the entire system.



So we quit trying?  

How's the old saying go?

Oh, yeah...  "If Americans can put a man on the moon, we can come up with a system of background checks that work."

We just need to be willing.​


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Keep arguing inanities. The USA is the only country where this idiocy goes on. Thanks, idiot NRAGOP.



Need a bus ticket to Canada ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Just hard to believe the President didn't call this an act of terrorism.



Likely the guy isn't a Christian then.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Shooter is dead.  All mass shootings end when the shooter is confronted with a gun.  Also, every mass shooter is either Muslim or atheist. No exceptions to either point.
> ...



Since this:






or this:






This Atheist?:






Or this...?:








Maybe you were speaking of these Atheists:


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > This crime was committed in a 'gun free zone"??    If only murderers and criminals would obey the law......
> ...



That's not the problem. The problem is there are already over 300 million guns in the hands of citizens.
You can have all the background checks, and waiting periods for guns yet to be purchased, the problem is the # of guns already out there. If a person wants a gun, they are out there for the taking.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> He'll undoubtedly turn out to be on some type of antipsychotic drugs and we'll find out he's had mental issues for years, but can't lock him away where he needs to be.


I think we'll find out he was into Satanism eventually because that turned out to be the case with the Columbine kids - the Trenchcoat Mafia - was in fact a satanist coven -they asked people about whether they were Christians or not before shooting them -  the FBI kept that part of the story (their being Satanists)  covered up for almost 10 years - sad, isn't it?  And the one more recently where they claimed the kid was on antipyschotic drugs?  He turned out to be involved in Satanism too.  Americans need to wake up to what is going on out there with their children.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Just hard to believe the President didn't call this an act of terrorism.
> ...



I'm sure if he is, you'll be defending him or calling him "deranged".


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'm not going to defend anyone who has done this.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Nonsense... 

The Gun isn't a problem at all, period.

The Problem is that the US has tolerated a perverse species of reasoning that openly rejects God, God's law, and the objective reason that recognizes such.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



So if he's a Christian, you'll call it a terrorist act?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


If it is a Satanist will you call it an act of sacrifice to Satan?  Or will you claim they were "deranged".......  how about Barber? Was she killing for Satan as she said she was or was she mentally deranged - the Craigslist killer who said she joined a satanic coven in Alaska at the age of 13 and had murdered up to 100 people sacrificing them to Satan  over the years.  What say you, Sallow?


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I hate violence.

It's probably because I am not religious.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2015)

Misty said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...



Not to worry, two things we are going to find out. 

1) Everyone in the Shooter's Life knew he was crazy. 

2) He was still able to buy a gun with little or no difficulty.  

3) Despite that, no one will change anything.


----------



## alanbmx123 (Oct 1, 2015)

Why won't they release the name of the shooter?  Why was he asking the religion of the victims before he shot them.  How would more gun laws help if shooter was 20 and you cannot buy a handgun in Oregon if you are under 21???
Antidepressants and a long history of being a loner loser but the guns and legal gun owners get blamed!  How many shot in Chicago this week????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



LOL!

How can we know that it wasn't a Christian?

That would be the behavior... which was set precisely within the characteristics of a NON-Christian. 

As a result, we can know that the mass-murderer was one who has aligned themselves with unprincipled, sub-standard examples of humanity... such as Leftists and their political cousins, the lowly Muslim.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



About your Avatar, Sallow........ is that a reflection of you or something darker within?  It looks pretty violent.  What do you think about it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Remove the Leftist population centers from the equation and the United States is the most peaceful nation, on earth.
> ...



     God you're pathetic.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

alanbmx123 said:


> Why won't they release the name of the shooter?  Why was he asking the religion of the victims before he shot them.  How would more gun laws help if shooter was 20 and you cannot buy a handgun in Oregon if you are under 21???
> Antidepressants and a long history of being a loner loser but the guns and legal gun owners get blamed!  How many shot in Chicago this week????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ethnic sensitivities. OKA: _Obedience to Political Correctness._


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


The majority of serial killers all share one common denominator.  They were into the occult, witchcraft, satanism.  Look it up, Joe.   That is the history on serial killers.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...


You are leaving out that fact that they are primarily white males.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 1, 2015)

JFK_USA said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Plus, it's a totally bullshit, made up number, anyway.

Never expect honesty from jknowgood.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Perish the thought!    Yes, reports show that serial killers are primarily white males.  Thank you, Asceplias.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...


Why did the Pope need massive security when he came to the USA?  He didn't need it in other countries.  He didn't need it in Cuba.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


You're a liar.  They were just interviewing a student who said that many students are concealed carry.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 1, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > This crime was committed in a 'gun free zone"??    If only murderers and criminals would obey the law......
> ...



I'm open to suggestion.

But without precogs and a pre-crime unit,  I'm not hopeful.

There are 90,000,000 gun owners in the U.S. ... 90 million.

There are 8,000 firearm homicides (the lion's share of which are criminals killed by other criminals with stolen guns),  and 500 accidental shootings deaths per year.

We'll round up to 9,000 total.  That's .01%...not 1%... point zero one percent that are involved in a homicide or unintentional killing.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Have you been drinking.....he was heavily protected in all of those countries...put down the booze and the pills and straighten our your life....

Ever here of the Swiss Guards.....look them up...they surround him at all times.....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




And every day shooters in inner cities are black and hispanic.....maybe they get enough killing everyday they pick another activity for their hobby.....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Yeah...right.......it was a gun free campus....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

26 year old Chris Harper Mercer


----------



## Missourian (Oct 1, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




I'm pretty sure the last time a Pope was shot,  it was in Vatican City.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> 26 year old Chris Harper Mercer







This photograph comes up Chris Harper Mercer.  Is this him, Digital?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



They can't Constitutionally keep certain individuals from having a concealed gun.
Here though is the official policy of the school:

“Possession, use, or threatened use of firearms (including but not limited to BB guns, air guns, water pistols, and paint guns) ammunition, explosives, dangerous chemicals, or any other objects as weapons on college property, except as expressly authorized by law or college regulations, is prohibited.

Possession of knives with a blade longer than 4” is prohibited.

Brandishing weapons is prohibited.

Misuse of personal defensive weapons – e.g., pepper spray, etc. is prohibited. The owner is responsible and accountable for any misuse of these devices.”


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Chris Harper-Mercer (344765151) on Myspace


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > 26 year old Chris Harper Mercer
> ...



That looks like him.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

Here is another photograph he posted of himself.  Is this the same Chris Harper Mercer or not, Digital?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Here is another photograph he posted of himself.  Is this the same Chris Harper Mercer or not, Digital?



  Looks muslim to me.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Whose this guy?  Ever heard of him?  He's on his page -
The kid in these other two photographs is in Los Angeles.  I took his photos down - 

Looks like he is just a friend of his - nothing radical about him - his t shirt is occult - the two interlinking circles - on his other picture are also a witchcraft symbol - it could be occult related-


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




Who Is Chris Harper Mercer? Oregon's Alleged Umqua Community College Shooter Identified, Police Say

Chris Harper Mercer.

Sounds pretty "muslim" to me.

Can we at least agree he's a terrorist?


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

His myspace has his connections pictures on it also Chris Harper-Mercer | Chris Harper-Mercer's Connections


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You understand the difference between fantasy and reality, right?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Chris Harper Mercer.
> 
> Sounds pretty "muslim" to me.



Sounds about right for you.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Do you understand that atheists and pagans killed close to 100 million people in the modern age....right....the socialists in Europe and the Pagans in Japan murdered close to 100 million people and religion was not involved at all...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another photograph he posted of himself.  Is this the same Chris Harper Mercer or not, Digital?
> ...



ah?   I wouldn't assume anything about him right now.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

The blood was even dry and Obummer was calling for gun control
Obama calls for tougher gun laws in the wake of the Oregon shooting


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


He's got this on his page with the caption - Looking cool, defending their country.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



No it wasn't.

Concealed carry was allowed.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

At the end of the day, what we are witnessing in Oregon is the same thing that we witnessed Aurora, CO, Connecticut and in Fast and Furious... The Ideological Left illicitly using populism, through pre-meditated terror, as a means to attack the means of Americans to exercise their God given rights.

And understand what I am saying... that the obama cult set up these murders, perpetrated these crimes... as a means to bray on about gun control.

And with each passing mass-murdering ruse... they bring the United States that much closer to civil war.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




wrong....several people have already posted the info. from the university...no guns allowed..the anti gunners are thinking of the 4 year colleges...this was a 2 year school and they had an anti gun policy....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

I think this is him here. His hangouts are all around me:

Chris Mercer | Facebook


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



  I wouldnt call it an assumption...just an educated guess if this guy turns out to be the shooter.
    In fact he reminds me a lot of the guy obama said was the perp in a work place violence incidence.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

It's hard to say - he's got friends in L.A. that look middle eastern but dress with occult type clothing, long hair, etc, it could be an occult related mass shooting - it could be related to Islam, it's hard to tell right now.  I'm looking for more of his comments - to see what he was thinking about.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Christians killed about a million billion trillion people.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I think this is him here. His hangouts are all around me:
> 
> Chris Mercer | Facebook


I'm not on Facebook so I cannot sign in.  But I believe you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



A million billion trillion people?   What's up with the two yr. old behavior?  What is going on with you, Sallow?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...






HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Nidal Malik Hasan - the Islamic jihadist that waged the terrorist attack at Ft. Hood.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> he was heavily protected in all of those countries


False.  Not like here.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Nidal Malik Hasan - the Islamic jihadist that waged the terrorist attack at Ft. Hood.


He was just a guy with emotional issues.

Oh, wait...he wasn't White.  Never mind.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Christians killed about a million billion trillion people.



First... No, they didn't.

Second, there is a wide and endless gulf of distinction between killing and murder.  In point of fact, the world is loaded with many MANY people who richly NEED killing.

The lunatic that just went on a mass-murdering, mindless rampage was a first class example of just that.

That you lack the intellectual means to understand this... does not change it.  And that you're ignorance claims otherwise is irrelevant.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You do have a fixation on the word terrorist.  We can agree on that.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Chris Harper Mercer | Facebook


----------



## Missourian (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Who Is Chris Harper Mercer? Oregon's Alleged Umqua Community College Shooter Identified, Police Say
> 
> Chris Harper Mercer.
> 
> ...



I'll willing to agree that you're a terrorist...does that help you out at all?


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

westwall said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



i have a better idea. how about we make sure that the loons and people with criminal histories can't get guns. we are the only civilized country that has mass shootings every week and more guns per capita than any other "civilized" country.

so tell us how more guns would be better. i'm listening.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

Chris Harper Mercer, a Black radicalized Islamic terrorist/racist. And Obama's on TV bloviating about mental health and gun control.

The shooter kinda looks like one of Obama's "sons"






His Myspace page:

Chris Harper-Mercer Photos on Myspace

The shooter only has two friends on his Myspace page, one of them is a radical Muslim:

Mahmoud Ali Ehsani Photos on Myspace


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> His myspace has his connections pictures on it also Chris Harper-Mercer | Chris Harper-Mercer's Connections


His friends photos tell a disturbing story.   This is an occult symbol - a watcher sign in Satanism - Did you see the series called - "Angry pictures"?   None of this looks Islamic.  This looks more like the occult.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > he was heavily protected in all of those countries
> ...




You really are dumb....


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Who Is Chris Harper Mercer? Oregon's Alleged Umqua Community College Shooter Identified, Police Say
> ...



Well no.

The difference between you and me?

Is that you'd shoot first ask questions later.

I don't even own a gun.

Just who is the terrorist in that situation, killer?


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> Chris Harper Mercer | Facebook



looks like he was a conspiracy theorist who thought the gubmint was going to take over texas.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Do you understand that atheists and pagans killed close to 100 million people in the modern age....right.



Uh, no, not even close.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Because mass shooters wouldn't go where people have guns...we know this from their statements.....and criminals would be stopped when they try to attack armed citizens...we know this from actual studies on gun self defense.....


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



they aren't exactly storm troopers.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes...the school was a gun free zone.....


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > His myspace has his connections pictures on it also Chris Harper-Mercer | Chris Harper-Mercer's Connections
> ...



Symbol for "Anarchy", and something that looks like gang signs. Probably a leftist pothead who recently converted to Islam.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




They are a professionally trained security force like our secret service.....you know that..right?


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



that might be one of the silliest pieces of nonsense i've ever seen.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




You should read this...

Swiss Guard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Modern arms[edit]*



SIG P220 pistols



Steyr Tactical Machine Pistol

SIG P220 (P75)
Glock 19
Steyr TMP
Heckler & Koch MP5A3
Heckler & Koch MP7A1
SIG SG 550
SIG SG 552
*Previously used weapons[edit]*

Vetterli rifle (Retired from service)
Mauser 98k (Retired from service)
Dreyse M1907 (Retired from service)
Suomi KP/-31 (Retired from service)
SIG MKMS (Retired from service)
Karabiner K31 (Maintained in inventory)
*Less-lethal weapons[edit]*

Pepper spray
Tear gas


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Yes...the school was a gun free zone.....



Actually, one of the students was carrying a concealed weapon and was prevented by the staff, from intervening.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

Another one they posted under - anger pics -











One of the friends has a Spanish last name - the other friends look Spanish. Not Middle Eastern.  They look like they are into the occult.  The art work, the photographs, the angry pics - it doesn't have anything to do with Islam.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes...the school was a gun free zone.....
> ...




Yeah....he ignored the gun free zone rule...but was 200 yards away....


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > His myspace has his connections pictures on it also Chris Harper-Mercer | Chris Harper-Mercer's Connections
> ...


he's got a different type of bud when you look through the facebook stuff Facebook

Comment... "trolling for hookers so I can help them find their lord and savior." Timeline Photos - Chris Harper Mercer | Facebook


----------



## Missourian (Oct 1, 2015)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If you saw a guy shooting unarmed students at a community college,  exactly what questions would satiate your curiosity?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



"We" are not a country.  

There is the United States, wherein 'we' the people of the United States, govern ourselves.

And there's The Ideological Left, proponents of Foreign Ideas Hostile TO self Government... .   Which is to say YOU and substandard examples of humanity, like you.

Those two elements are on a collision course and about to crash headlong into one another...  

One of those groups is armed to the teeth and steeped in sound principle and unbending faith in divine providence and the righteousness of their cause... 

And the other is mired in Relativism, foolishness and no means to understand a dam' thing beyond what concerns their own self.

And when that collision is over... the stronger of the two will be alone.  

Now... guess where you and your feckless cult are in that equation.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Another one they posted under - anger pics -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, this is the shooter's other Myspace friend. Look quickly because this page will be gone soon...

Mahmoud Ali Ehsani Photos on Myspace


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Chris Harper Mercer, a Black radicalized Islamic terrorist/racist. And Obama's on TV bloviating about mental health and gun control.
> 
> The shooter kinda looks like one of Obama's "sons"
> 
> ...



Hold the phone on that one. I already looked at him.  There is nothing about him that says radical.  He has long hair, occult t shirt, I do not see Islamic radical in that kid. No way.  He's not fitting the profile.  Forget it.  And Chris?  His friends have photos of Satanic Watcher sign / other occult drawings - the jury is out on this one.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > His myspace has his connections pictures on it also Chris Harper-Mercer | Chris Harper-Mercer's Connections
> ...



So not Muslim... just a common Leftist.

Had to be one or the other.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Harper Mercer, a Black radicalized Islamic terrorist/racist. And Obama's on TV bloviating about mental health and gun control.
> ...



What pictures are you looking at? He doesn't have long hair. He is mixed-race, and one of the only two friends on Myspace is a radical Islamic.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Another one they posted under - anger pics -
> ...


I looked at him.  I'm telling you.  He's a kid.   He's not mixed up in any radical islamic cell.  I am looking at him.  He's interested in girls.  Thanks for the link.  I don't think he is dangerous.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > His myspace has his connections pictures on it also Chris Harper-Mercer | Chris Harper-Mercer's Connections
> ...



That's the "anarchy" symbol, not a Satanic "watcher sign", or whatever you're babbling about.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Another one they posted under - anger pics -
> ...



AHhh... well there ya have it... the Islam affiliation... and the puzzle is complete.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



From where do you get that his friend is a "radical Islamic"?


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



He just killed 10 people and you don't think he's dangerous?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Mahmoud Ali Ehsani didn't kill anyone.

Learn to parse sentences.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You didn't see all the pictures? Look at the comments he added to the pictures, when your mouse cursor goes over them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



The artwork is troubling.  Yes.


JGalt said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


I do not think Mahmoud Ali Ehsani is dangerous.  He is just the average kid for his age acting like he is crazy about girls  and taking silly pictures of himself.  As for Mercer ........Mercer is dead.  Isn't he?   Mercer looks Hispanic.  He does not look Middle Eastern to me.  He looks Hispanic.  Maybe a Mexican immigrant - into the occult.  I do not know.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I didn't say that Mahmoud Ali Ehsani killed anyone. I said that he was one of two of the shooter's Myspace friends.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Share

14 shares
*Comments*




Chris Harper MercerAs a kid (and a twenty-something), I used to throw ants into spider webs. I wasn't a complete monster though, because I'd put little slivers of tape on them that functioned as armor. Does that count as animal torture?
September 18 at 1:02pm · Edited

View 1 more reply



Chris Harper MercerI'm pretty sure I was, but I'm a very persistent little fucker.
September 17 at 6:54pm



Herb JonesDumb fucking site my messages won't come up! I hate this place maybe someday a Real friend will build a cool site.
September 17 at 6:57pm



Chris Harper MercerI invited Ray to this conversation
September 17 at 7:02pm



Herb JonesThat must be why my messages don't come up.
September 17 at 7:05pm



Chris Harper MercerGod damn hacker.
September 17 at 7:05pm



Herb JonesI'll give you a pig if you build us a site.
September 17 at 7:06pm



Chris Harper MercerLike a live one? If so, that's the most tempting offer I've ever had.
September 17 at 7:09pm



Herb JonesHeck ya a live one I sure wouldn't go thru the trouble to butcher one just to give it away. I have this really cute one named Emily. Wonder if you can fedex live pigs?
September 17 at 7:23pm



Luke Tavaressure, just don't count on them being live when they get there.
September 20 at 1:23am





*Chris Harper Mercer shared a link.*
September 17 at 12:10am ·



eevBLAB #14 – 14yo Hobbyist Arrested For Bringing DIY Clock To School
14yo Electronics hobbyist Ahmed Mohammed was arrested, handcuffed, and dragged away from his local school in Texas after brining a DIY clock to school so he could…
www.eevblog.com
Share

*Comments*




Herb Jonesgrin emoticon
September 17 at 10:36am


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Mercer said on another social media page that he was "mixed race". He is not Hispanic.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...





> I bet u a million dollars that I would lick up any body part on u for 3 hours straight without stopping





> lol check out a pic of my backside. im a lil sweaty though cuz i came back from working out





> CUM ON LADIES, TONGUES OUT





> Im arab mixed with persian. and i also have both sides of sunni and shiite from my mom and dad lol



What exactly are you talking about? I see nothing to imply that he's a "radical" anything.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Type any name to tag:
Type any name
CancelDone Cropping
Drag the corners of the box above to crop your new profile photo.
Saving your new profile picture



Chris Harper Mercer

trolling for hookers so I can help them find their lord and savior.
Share · August 8







*News Feed*



*Herb Jones shared a link to Chris Harper Mercer's Timeline.*
September 17 at 6:39pm ·



Signs You Might Be Raising A Serial Killer
Is your kid a little too old to be wetting the bed? Well, 60% of serial killers wet the bed beyond the age of 12. Gulp. Here are 10 signs you might be raising a serial killer, according to science.
topratedviral.com
Share
15 shares


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

*Oregon gunman singled out Christians during rampage*

The gunman who opened fire at an Oregon community college was forcing people to stand up and state their religion before he began blasting away at them, survivors said Thursday.

A woman who claimed to have a grandmother inside a writing class in Snyder Hall, where a portion the massacre unfolded, described the scene in a tweet.

“The shooter was lining people up and asking if they were Christian,” she wrote. “If they said yes, then they were shot in the head. If they said no, or didn’t answer, they were shot in the legs. My grandma just got to my house, and she was in the room. She wasn’t shot, but she is very upset.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



When Jeri posted this:

_I looked at him.  I'm telling you.  He's a kid.  He's not mixed up in any radical islamic cell.  I am looking at him.  He's interested in girls.  Thanks for the link.  I don't think he is dangerous._

She was referring to Ehsani, not the shooter.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks like it's started folks.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Looks like it's started folks.



What?


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Let me ask you this: "What religion are you"?

Answer carefully.

NO seriously, one of the witnesses at the shooting said he was asking that question. If the person answered "Christian", he shot them in the head. If they didn't answer, he shot them in the leg. News must travel slowly in your neck of the woods. 

The shooters at the Kenyan mall did the same thing, you know.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



I saw them.  Mercer looks Spanish. He had a friend of mixed middle eastern descent.  And that is all.   He appears to have more Spanish friends than anything else from what I've noted so far.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



It's the watcher sign... that has long been synonymous with the Left's feeble attempt at Anarchism...  It's found throughout the Non-Occupying Occupier "boo-hoo-vement".

Satanism is the inevitable regression of anti-theism, wherein the belief in nothing brings nothing and the innate quest of the human spirit for something, drives the feeble-minded revolutionary into the embrace of darkness.

As I've said many times, what we're witnessing is nothing less than the rise of Old Testament EVIL.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



It sounds like Mercer was into Satanism or a coven of witches - something in the occult.  I see no sign of his being Muslim.  NONE!  The kid looks like a hispanic boy.  Spanish.  Not Middle Eastern.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


He was into pills according to his posts 
*News Feed*



*Chris Harper Mercer*
August 16 ·
I have a pill bottle with like five types of pills mixed in. I don't know which ones are the sleep aids, so I just took four of each


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Bingo.  Mercer fits a profile if he is Hispanic as I suspect he is - he was most likely in the occult - it's huge with young people these days - the watcher sign is used by those in the occult and there are many examples of it being used in Mexico and here in the United States by those in satanic cults.  Mercer definitely looks to be Spanish to me.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Exactly HOW would you stop it?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



You're having a really hard time tracking this conversation, aren't you?

What does _the shooter's statements_ have to do with your claim that_ his myspace friend_ is a "radical Idlamic"?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



How terribly sad. You have to wonder where were his parents?  Or any family member.  I'm not saying they didn't care but I wonder if they knew.   What a sad, sad story.  His life is gone and the lives of his victims gone - forever.  Very sad story.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Facebook just locked his account


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

SIG P220 My favorite side arm of all time.    Glock 19 The utility player.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Or mine one of the two


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I agree with you, Doc.  There is no sign of this having anything to do with Islam.  Nothing at all.  Mercer had one friend who had parents with a middle eastern heritage.  The boy didn't say anything radical.  He was just being silly taking photos like someone his age would do.  It appears that most of Mercer's friends were Hispanic.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


There is not much parents can do when children go that route. He must have had a lot of issues from what I was reading there.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



He was clearly crazy as hell.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




Good god man! Have you looked at any of the pictures on Ehsani's page? Here's one of them with the comment he wrote:







"my brave soldiers keep on fighting for the liberation of Palestine against Israel. fuck Israel. Kill the jews. jews are the only infidels"

There are dozens of pictures on there with hateful terroristic comments.


----------



## rdean (Oct 1, 2015)

Political view:  Conservative Republican

Chris Harper Mercer Photos: Pictures of Umpqua Shooter

Couldn't ya just die?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Looks like it's started folks.



Oh it started with "Black Lives Matter above everything else".  And the Chicago Communists calls through that would 'black movement', for the murder of Police Officers.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


I agree he was into the murder scheme. The main page photo with the headband theme kind of gives it away.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

Why all the crazy speculation?  Just wait a day and we'll probably all have a good idea about everything.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Yes, well now he is in hell.  For all eternity.  

Goodnight.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Why all the crazy speculation?  Just wait a day and we'll probably all have a good idea about everything.


Not speculation. He was doing the posting about it on facebook and other places on the Interent.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

rdean said:


> Political view:  Conservative Republican
> 
> Chris Harper Mercer Photos: Pictures of Umpqua Shooter
> 
> Couldn't ya just die?




That's what he put in his profile in a *Christian dating site.* Of course he's going to call himself a "conservative". He also lists himself as "mixed race" on the dating site


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Political view:  Conservative Republican
> ...


He called himself a spiritual person (occultist). So Jeri, pinpointed early on. The guy had demons.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...


 he's nuts- they all are.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 1, 2015)

Crazy isn't political or religious.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 1, 2015)

Top story on Drudge...





www.drudgereport.com​


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Keep arguing inanities. The USA is the only country where this idiocy goes on. Thanks, idiot NRAGOP.
> ...


 Do you? It would help the country.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



How cool is it that a Leftist who is known to have affiliations with Islamic Jew Hater... who has just murdered a dozen or more innocent people and a Leftist comes TO *DEFEND IT!*

ROFLMNAO!

You can NOT make this crap up!


----------



## rdean (Oct 1, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Top story on Drudge...
> 
> View attachment 51250
> 
> www.drudgereport.com​


And yet, he identified himself as a conservative Republican.  They musta done somethin to piss him off.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 1, 2015)

rdean said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Top story on Drudge...
> ...




Or he was trying to lure a Christian out to rape and kill.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Yea. Maybe it was a Youtube video that caused this.

Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I didn't know he called himself a spiritual person, RodiSHI, but yes, that is another marker of his involvment in the occult.  Before I turn in I wanted to post this video with a testimony from ex-Satanist John Ramirez and information about past mass shootings at schools - you'll hear it on this video interview but it was verified that Adam Lanza - Sandy Hook Shootings had a page dedicated to Satan on the internet - Lanza was confirmed to be involved in Satanism and you'll also remember that the Columbine Shooters known at the Trenchcoat killers - they were a satanic coven but the FBI kept that information from the public for approximately 10 years.  Anyway, here is the video and we need to keep these victims in our prayers - I am hearing 10 people were killed - and another 20 persons were injured so the families and survivors need much prayer.  Goodnight.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Speak when you're spoken to, Pubes.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 1, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > This crime was committed in a 'gun free zone"??    If only murderers and criminals would obey the law......
> ...





DigitalDrifter said:


> That's not the problem. The problem is there are already over 300 million guns in the hands of citizens.
> You can have all the background checks, and waiting periods for guns yet to be purchased, the problem is the # of guns already out there. If a person wants a gun, they are out there for the taking.



So we quit trying?


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

The mainstream media is working quickly to prepare their picture of the shooter...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Knock yourself out.


----------



## Zander (Oct 1, 2015)

The leftist thought process.....

Guns cause murders.
Automobiles cause drunk driving. 
Bikini bathing suits cause rape.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


I was also looking at what his photo meant by "cascadia rising". It what they have named the emergency management trials for 2016. 
cascadia rising - Google Search

So he had an agenda to try to create a mayhem situation. The earliest portion of that name came from some anarchist 'tree huggers' from what I have found thus far.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> The mainstream media is working quickly to prepare their picture of the shooter...


Lighten it up. Hey thanks!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

Satanism is the natural regression of rebellion from God's authority. 

It begins are anti-theism and due to the impotence of that, the young anti-theist can't find any satisfaction with the deceitful nature of that... so they inevitably turn to militant anti-theism... OKA: Satanism. 

It's the same evil, just a natural extension of such and it is what can reasonably be expected where one tolerates the perversion of reason... OKA: Left-think.

It's only going to get worse... as the Left is FULLY behind these freaks and they are manipulating these idiots, one on one... to murder the innocent by the gross with fire arms.

And they're doing so, SO that they can get on Television and bray about "Common Sense Gun Control".

It's a scam, perpetrated by the same people that perpetrated Fast and Furious and FOR THE SAME REASONS.

It's the same people that perpetrated Benghazi... for the reason of promoting the interests of those who are determined to murder as many Christian innocents as is humanly possible.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

About halfway down the page:

Chris Harper Mercer
Good job! Fuck white racist pigs like Bernie.
Like · Reply · Aug 19, 2015 6:25pm

Black Lives Matter Gathering at Allied Media Conference


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Missourian said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


That looked like it was on one of his wish list to possibly do.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



You're irrelevant Vulva.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

BREAKING: Internet Trolls Altered Chris Harper Mercer's Online Profile Today - Now Says He's "Conservative" - The Gateway Pundit ** According to the online Archive.org the online profile was changed 5 times today.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 1, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Well then, tell me how many babies are murdered? Look it up. Please.


----------



## Zander (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> BREAKING: Internet Trolls Altered Chris Harper Mercer's Online Profile Today - Now Says He's "Conservative" - The Gateway Pundit ** According to the online Archive.org the online profile was changed 5 times today.


Gotta make the "facts" fit the meme......


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



This whole region including Roseburg is anarchist central, especially Eugene just up interstate 5.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

Zander said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING: Internet Trolls Altered Chris Harper Mercer's Online Profile Today - Now Says He's "Conservative" - The Gateway Pundit ** According to the online Archive.org the online profile was changed 5 times today.
> ...




I would have thought that after Fast & Furious, they would have given up trying to take away everyone's firearms. But no.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2015)

rdean said:


> Political view:  Conservative Republican
> 
> Chris Harper Mercer Photos: Pictures of Umpqua Shooter
> 
> Couldn't ya just die?



You were duped dumbshit.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> BREAKING: Internet Trolls Altered Chris Harper Mercer's Online Profile Today - Now Says He's "Conservative" - The Gateway Pundit ** According to the online Archive.org the online profile was changed 5 times today.



Such is the nature of Relativism.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 1, 2015)

Obama: _"mass killings have become “routine” in the United States..."
_
Do you see what he's doing? What he's been doing for the last seven years?

He's reinforcing and encouraging the repetition of violence and racism.

This guy is one slick fucker. By making the statement above, he's placing in the minds of Americans that it IS routine  and that we should expect it to be routine.

He's the Goddamned Devil's advocate.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

This report shows other Leftists egging the idiot on, in a thread discussion from last night.











These Are the Online Messages Posted Day Before Oregon Shooting That Seemingly Warn of Future Massacre


----------



## JGalt (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> About halfway down the page:
> 
> Chris Harper Mercer
> Good job! Fuck white racist pigs like Bernie.
> ...




I will correct myself:

There is another person (female) by that name who posted on the Black Lives Matter page. She's a chick,  she's still posting this hour.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 1, 2015)

LOL!

How odd is it that this thread is suddenly struck absent Leftists... .


----------



## Votto (Oct 1, 2015)

hjmick said:


> Fuck everyone one of you assholes who couldn't wait until the bodies were cold to make political hay out of this tragedy. Not a single one of you cares one whit for the victims except for how they can further your personal and political agendas. Never let a tragedy go to waste, right boys?



Never mind that, did PP harvest the organs and get a good price for them?


----------



## Votto (Oct 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



If these fools really want the attention, all they need to do is make fake bombs to take to school.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> BREAKING: Internet Trolls Altered Chris Harper Mercer's Online Profile Today - Now Says He's "Conservative" - The Gateway Pundit ** According to the online Archive.org the online profile was changed 5 times today.


Was it changed before or after he was killed by police (around 11:00 AM Pacific time this morning)?


----------



## Missourian (Oct 1, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> LOL!
> 
> How odd is it that this thread is suddenly struck absent Leftists... .




Very telling....


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 1, 2015)

Obama made absolutely no substantive comment in his remarks. He simply stated how "terrible" and "routine" was the incident. 

He has a vagina where his balls should be. 

An American-born President would tell this nation to get it's shit together, stop killing each other, and cut out the race-baiting bullshit. 

He's not an enforcer of anything. He's a fucking enabler.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


 Nope, that was 9/11/2012. When MANY protests were triggered by the rad Islamist Rush Limbaugh of Cairo got everyone in the ME excited about that STUPID RW video. But you RW bots here weren't told about that...

The American massacrers are all nuts. Could be stopped with a couple laws but we can't have that, can we, dupe? Backgound checks and psychiatrists notes.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

JGalt said:


> BREAKING: Internet Trolls Altered Chris Harper Mercer's Online Profile Today - Now Says He's "Conservative" - The Gateway Pundit ** According to the online Archive.org the online profile was changed 5 times today.


Here is the link for a group he belonged to there. He had not been there for three months on that dating site. Spiritual passions group
Left-hand Path Group


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 1, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> *Chris Harper Mercer*


That link goes to a Chris Figgalopola.  Why are you all convinced this is him?


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > *Chris Harper Mercer*
> ...


It has been changed. I have a the original info saved; just in case it would be changed....I'm snoopy

here is another bit of info on him
http://i.4cdn.org/pol/1443747962686.png


----------



## ninja007 (Oct 1, 2015)

Oregon gunman singled out Christians during rampage


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 1, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > *Chris Harper Mercer*
> ...


Here is another piece;

His bud on facebook




Edited for error this purchase was made in Utah not California or Oregon--
his morgue penpal site info; 



the facebook picture while it listed the name Chris Mercer-Harper (Chrissy Fu) before it was changed;


----------



## candycorn (Oct 1, 2015)

Missourian said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Australia had a mass shooting, got rid of the guns and hasn't had one since.
> ...


 
Really?  What is the worst single shooting they've had since '96?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Australia had a mass shooting, got rid of the guns and hasn't had one since.
> ...


 
Glad you have made that decision for everyone.  The dead have no constituency.

Said it once, said it a hundred times; what has to happen is that a powerful rightwing lawmaker, unfortunately, will have to lose a child  in one of these senseless acts to awaken the rest of the nation to the needless slaughter.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2015)

Zander said:


> The leftist thought process.....
> 
> Guns cause murders.
> Automobiles cause drunk driving.
> Bikini bathing suits cause rape.


You cant anything right. Leftist believe...

Guns were made to kill people
Alcohol and the determination to drive causes drunk driving.
Power issues cause rape


----------



## Missourian (Oct 1, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




I'm sorry,  but you said "hasn't had one since"...now it's which one was the worst.

Tacit admission that they have had mass shootings since 96,  and that they still have guns.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



It's not logic, it's a talking point only stupid people or liars echo.  Laws do not stop crime, they punish those who commit crimes!

The opinion expressed by TK is too foolish to even offer a rebuttal.  People obey the laws for two reasons:


They believe it is the right thing to do
They fear the punishment


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 2, 2015)

I did miss putting this one of the photo's for his myspace pal; that could have been alter also though because earlier I check the myspace photos and they were not any photos on Chris Mercer-Harper's page links. Now his page has IRA pics on it. 

Okay just checked and Chris Harper-Mercer's myspace photo uploads were made on October 2, 2015; so not losing it I did not see any photos earlier on his myspace page other than a profile page.

His buds myspace photo page was also changed Oct. 2, 2015

The ironcross45 I believe was more likely for a reference to the punk rock not as a nazi reference for the shooter.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


I would say people break the law because they dont fear the punishment in an amount equal to or more than the reward they feel they would receive by breaking the law.

I would add that they temporarily lose the ability to reason in some instances due to emotional trauma.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 2, 2015)

candycorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Sure lets lock up the doctors that gave this nutjob the drugs that he mixed.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 2, 2015)

Missourian said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Your avoidance of details is noted.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> They fear the punishment



Here's the logic you fail to understand. 

Most criminals commit the crime because they don't fear the punishment.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > They fear the punishment
> ...



More accurately, most "criminals" commit crimes because the benefits outweigh the possible punishments.

This will always be true.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 2, 2015)

The shooters bud's page before it was changed.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I'm not sure who you mean when you wrote "*they* don't fear the punishment...".  Normal Americans, and people in general obey laws because it is the right thing to do.  In mass murders, the killer is abnormal.

Others flout the law, usually when they feel they can get away with it or the subculture in which they reside is antisocial and crime is acceptable to their peers.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > They fear the punishment
> ...


Not really. If that was true they wouldnt attempt to avoid the punishment. They feel the possible results are worth the risk.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


"They" being the criminals.  Normal is subjective. You cant show me a normal person.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I agree.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Normal Americans, and people in general obey laws because it is the right thing to do. In mass murders, the killer is abnormal.



Anyone who willfully chooses the wrong thing to do over the right one can be considered "abnormal" using your logic.


----------



## westwall (Oct 2, 2015)

jillian said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...








You'll get no argument from me on that.   The only issue is how do we prevent normal folks from having their guns taken?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 2, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



When was the last time that crime rates declined significantly and what was happening at that time?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 2, 2015)

candycorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



And then what ? Again, you can have all the restrictions for new purchases you want, but that won't put a dent in the hundreds of millions of guns already out among the general population.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




True. Chicago has the most stringent gun laws in the country and a mayor who was once Obama's Attorney General. Yet the place is a war zone. Women, children, even babies are shot and murdered there every day. Most all of the guns being carried on the street were not purchased legally, and most of the people who possess them aren't even legally able to own a firearm. They were bought from other criminals, stolen, or taken from family members.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 2, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> The Gun isn't a problem at all, period.
> 
> The Problem is that the US has tolerated a perverse species of reasoning that openly rejects God, God's law, and the objective reason that recognizes such.



Bullshit.  The Constitution guarantees freedom of religion and that also means freedom from religion.

The problem is a lack of willingness on the part of politicians to try and regulate the out-of-control weapons traffic in this supposedly enlightened society.


----------



## Votto (Oct 2, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Obama made absolutely no substantive comment in his remarks. He simply stated how "terrible" and "routine" was the incident.
> 
> He has a vagina where his balls should be.
> 
> ...



I don't understand why he just does not write an Executive Order to take our guns away.  It's not like the GOP will oppose him.  Sure, they will hold their breath and turn purple like they always do, but that would be the extent of it.


----------



## Votto (Oct 2, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > The Gun isn't a problem at all, period.
> ...



What law would have saved those people?

In fact, is there a law to prevent this from happening?


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 2, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> So, another day, another shooting....


America the Beatiful


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 2, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Your NRA/GOP perfect world.
> ...


Southern Oregon is conservative, Republican, Christian, GOP, NRA.  You don't know the state.  BTW, one capitalizes the name of a state: it's a proper noun.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2015)

westwall said:


> You'll get no argument from me on that. The only issue is how do we prevent normal folks from having their guns taken?



Why should that be a goal? frankly, most gun homicides and suicides are from "normal folks" who just happened to have one really bad day and snapped.  

The thing is, when you declare gun ownership a "right", you pretty much open the door to these kinds of things, because instead of someone proving why he needs a gun, the onus becomes, "Why shouldn't I have a gun?"   

Now I think what we are goign to find out about Mercer is that 1) Everyone in his life knew he was nuts and 2) he was able to acquire his guns recently with no questions asked.  

Let's put the 300 million guns to the side for the moment.  Most of these mass shooters use guns they acquired recently.  How about raising the bar on NEW guns.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> And then what ? Again, you can have all the restrictions for new purchases you want, but that won't put a dent in the hundreds of millions of guns already out among the general population.



true, but the vast majority of those guns are sitting in someone's closet and probably don't even work, so I'm less worried about those. 

These mass shooting incidents always seem to involve someone who RECENTLY purchased a gun right after the voices in their heads told them to. How about we start there?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2015)

JGalt said:


> rue. Chicago has the most stringent gun laws in the country and a mayor who was once Obama's Attorney General. Yet the place is a war zone. Women, children, even babies are shot and murdered there every day. Most all of the guns being carried on the street were not purchased legally, and most of the people who possess them aren't even legally able to own a firearm. They were bought from other criminals, stolen, or taken from family members.



Guy, a city having stringent gun laws when the surburbs around it are marketting to the gang-bangers is not a strict gun law. 

Also, Rahm was not attorney general, he was chief of staff.


----------



## Politico (Oct 2, 2015)

Votto said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Yes the laws on the books.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 2, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



   I only give capitals to the states that deserve it,like Texas.
And it works with dipshits like obama as well.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 2, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Obviously, being incorrect about a multitude of things is important to you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 2, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



    Coming from you?
 Tells me I'm on the right track.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...









Yes... Laws punish people who act in unsound ways, which is to say ways that a viable culture forbids.

And how cool is it that these cranks are in here touting the punishing effect of laws, while both of them would have the Reader believe that Abortion must be legal, because laws forbidding such... '_would not stop all women from having abortions...' _?

So what they're saying is that Gun-Free Zones are designed to punish people who carry guns... . Guns which the US Constitution lists as the 2nd enumerated priority in the list of protections for the exercise of *essential individual rights*, that assures the RIGHT to do just THAT!

Therefore,_ that_ 'law' is as foolish and counter productive as any other law that comes as a result of Relativism.

It takes LAW... the ONLY purpose for which is the service of Justice, which can ONLY be done where THE LAW is objectively written and objectively ENFORCED... and they write a SUBJECTIVE LAW that is SUBJECTIVELY ENFORCED. 

And THAT is why a viable culture can NEVER tolerate Relativism.  Because it is IDIOCY that breeds IDIOTS!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Depends on the resulting statutes.  I would like to see mandatory minimums for any crime involving a gun (fired or not).  So if you hand the bank teller a note demanding money saying that you have a gun, piece, heater, rod, etc..... When you are captured, you're gone for 20 years


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 2, 2015)

candycorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Oh! I love this game.

I would like to see a Law, wherein, when a law is passed that has the opposite effect as that which the advocates of such stated was the goal of the law, that those who passed the law will forfeit their worldly belongings and their very lives... .

In passing this law, it should not take more than a single generation to erase the means of the Ideological Left to acquire any sense of power.

And in so doing greatly reduce the instances such as that witnessed last night, where people are lulled into execution zones, through the pretense of safety.  

"Gun Free Zones" are the modern equivalent of "The Showers".


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



And yet more people die in accidental shootings.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

If only a hero with a gun had been there.
Police: Houston carjacking witness shoots at suspects, accidentally hits victim in head

Oh wait...


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Depends on the resulting statutes.  I would like to see mandatory minimums for any crime involving a gun (fired or not).  So if you hand the bank teller a note demanding money saying that you have a gun, piece, heater, rod, etc..... When you are captured, you're gone for 20 years


I would have no problem with that.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> And yet more people die in accidental shootings.


Just like car owners are more likely to get in an auto accident. Time to turn in the keys to your Prius.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > And yet more people die in accidental shootings.
> ...



sad when the gun savior shoots and kills himself more than he kills criminals.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


I don't even know what you're talking about.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Way more people are killed in accidental shootings than criminals are killed in defense.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 2, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Google it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Its amazing to see that head cases such as you are allowed to roam free among the general population.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> If only a hero with a gun had been there.
> Police: Houston carjacking witness shoots at suspects, accidentally hits victim in head
> 
> Oh wait...


I read somewhere someone with a gun was there but didnt do anything. He was probably too nervous and thought it was best not to accidentally shoot someone else instead of the gunman.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 2, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Yes...the school was a gun free zone.....



That's incorrect.

UPDATE OCT 1, 2015 8:09 PM

The conservative site Breitbart and others assert that guns were banned at UCC. This is not true. The student code of conduct bans guns "without written authorization." Under Oregon law, the university could not ban people with a valid concealed carry license from bringing their weapons on campus. (They could ban gun from various buildings and facilities.) Conservative writer Dana Loesch, who initially claimed the campus was a "gun free zone," updated her article to clarify that individuals with concealed carry permits were allowed to bring guns on campus. 

There was, in fact, someone on campus with a concealed carry weapon at the time of the massacre. A local reporter explained to CNN that it was legal for him to have such a weapon on campus.


UCC Was Not A ‘Gun Free Zone’ Because Public Colleges In Oregon Can’t Ban Guns


----------



## Sallow (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > If only a hero with a gun had been there.
> ...



He was interviewed by CNN.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hmmm, Normal people don't commit murder; normal people stop at red lights and normal people have some degree of empathy.  Using the term normal is informal, but so is the use of the word criminal, i.e.,
someone who rolls through a stop sign or commits a petty theft vis a vis a person who commits a violent felony.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2015)

Sallow said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes...the school was a gun free zone.....
> ...




Moron….it was a 2 year school….not included in that law……they posted the rules…….and the guy with the concealed carry gun was breaking the rules and too far away…...


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




And 320 million guns in private hands….and only 505 accidental gun deaths……more peole are not hurt by their own gun than are…moron.  Having a gun and a car in the same home…get rid of the car…it is more dangerous.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Why do you lie?  Only like 230 criminals shot and killed each year.  That is a number smaller than 505.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 2, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



State law, as the article correctly points out, circumvents any "rules".

And there was a Concealed weapon carrier on the campus.

He chose not to intervene.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2015)

Sallow said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Not close enough….and one guy in 3,000 is not what you need…...


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sallow said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



As concealed carry increases, armed heroes do not.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




and 90 million homes have guns in them….that is more than 505 isn't it moron.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




They aren't supposed to be heroes….they just have the chance to stop an attack that comes their way….and they have stopped these attacks in the past.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 2, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



There's 320 million guns in the hands of 13 million people. That's about 25 guns per person.

That's nuts.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Yes and 505 deaths is a lot.  About 500 more accidental gun deaths than any country in Europe.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 2, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



  Once more in english....


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yeah that is more rare than winning the lottery.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Normal people commit murder all the time. Again normal is subjective. Its based on a standard.  I grew up in an area where people were killed a lot. It was normal to me. I think criminal is pretty cut and dried. Its someone that has committed a crime as defined by a law.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 2, 2015)

the only thing we need to ask ourselves and when deciding who to vote for. Is WHY IS mass shootings UP under this Obama/Democrat Regime?

I don't want to hear about anything else.

Hope and change was a LIE folks. vote them out of office come 2016


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> the only thing we need to ask ourselves and when deciding who to vote for. Is WHY IS mass shootings UP under this Obama/Democrat Regime?
> 
> I don't want to hear about anything else.



Are they?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Armed heroes.  Doesnt the "armed" part negate the "hero" part?  Its not too heroic or courageous if you have a weapon.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 2, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> the only thing we need to ask ourselves and when deciding who to vote for. Is WHY IS mass shootings UP under this Obama/Democrat Regime?
> 
> I don't want to hear about anything else.


The answer is obvious. Under BOBO many cities and places where the pubic goes  have been designated 'Gun Free Zones' by fucking LIBERALS! These are the places thugs and lunatics choose to commit mass murder.
 People who are law abiding respect these 'Zones'. Only the thugs and crazies ignore these laws.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> the only thing we need to ask ourselves and when deciding who to vote for. Is WHY IS mass shootings UP under this Obama/Democrat Regime?
> 
> I don't want to hear about anything else.
> 
> Hope and change was a LIE folks. vote them out of office come 2016


Did you mean "why are"? White males in fear of losing their privilege. The hope and change part was directed at people that have been traditionally trampled by white males.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > the only thing we need to ask ourselves and when deciding who to vote for. Is WHY IS mass shootings UP under this Obama/Democrat Regime?
> ...


Thats the first time I have seen you refer to whites as thugs. You do realize white boys commit these mass shooting more than anyone else right?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



True but thoughtless.

Consider:  

1.  Put aside the Second Amendment for a moment.
2.  License anyone who wants to own, possess or have in his or her custody and control a firearm.
3.  Require everyone of those guns to be registered.
4.  Allow those who choose not to apply for a license and own guns to surrender them to local LE.
5.  Require gun safes and /or trigger locks on all guns in the home or business unless actually under the custody and control of a licensed person.

It can be done, but there is no will to do so. The NRA and many gun owners care only about their right not be infringed, and have a who cares attitude for those who lost their lives yesterday, and their family and friends.

I'd bet some of them would support 2 & 3 in a moment if it would save the life of one of their children; the rest probably wouldn't since it's all about them.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > the only thing we need to ask ourselves and when deciding who to vote for. Is WHY IS mass shootings UP under this Obama/Democrat Regime?
> ...



Really?  What new laws did he pass?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Responsible gun owners wouldnt have an issue with any of this. Its the yahoos that would claim the government was taking away their rights and you would see a rise in more mass shootings until they were all caught.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> So, what makes you think he tolerates evil? Doc is a great guy. He gives me no reason to think he does.



His posts, particularly his ire when one criticizes Islamic terrorism,



> To make assumptions about the proclivities of the shooter as a "liberal Democrat Muslim" as someone else referred to him as,  is within itself a character defect. As is making a blanket assumption about Doc that he tolerates evil by disagreeing with your viewpoints.



I said IF and emphasized it.  We have had many instances of Muzzie Beasts engaging in these kinds of acts.  Whether Mercer was an ISIS boi or not is still unknown


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Your sophistry is too wordy to parse, other than to use the cliche "baffle them with bullshit".


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

More nonsense from anti-gun loons who happily use the blood of innocents to push their mindless, bigoted agenda.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



If such laws were to be promulgated it would make sense to allow the States to develop and enforce gun control methods.  In fact allowing the states to do so would be a good test on the efficacy of various gun control methods.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



The government has no right to infringe upon our rights.  Period.  Why on earth would you want to give the government any kind of power over our rights?  It's not going to stop the nuts from being nuts.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


I dont think the well funded NRA lobby would allow that. They arent going to give up their power.willingly. They know fear is a powerful persuader.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Guns don't make people kill people or commit mass shootings.  These nuts seek out ways to kill people.  If it wasn't a gun, it would be something else.  In the ME, where they probably can't afford to get guns, they use bombs instead.  Also very effective way to kill a lot of people at once.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> the only thing we need to ask ourselves and when deciding who to vote for. Is WHY IS mass shootings UP under this Obama/Democrat Regime?
> 
> I don't want to hear about anything else.
> 
> Hope and change was a LIE folks. vote them out of office come 2016



Well curious people, even the willfully ignorant, wonder about things. Your hate is so deep and your ignorance so great that thinking is beyond your capability.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Of course they have the right. They do it all the time. Its called amendments and laws.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm sure you're correct; that's why I consider the NRA a Terrorist Organization.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why would you want to give the "man" that kind of power over you?  What about all those "racists" who want to hold you down.  You know, the man, whitey.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What power am I giving them? What about the racists? I still have my gun to kill them should they attack me in my home.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> 1.  Put aside the Second Amendment for a moment.


Why?  Because you know your "ideas", noted below, violate the constitution.
That, of course, does not matter to you, as you only seek to impose mindless, unnecessary and unconstitutional limits on the rights of the law abiding, to no soundly demonstrable effect.


> 2.  License anyone who wants to own, possess or have in his or her custody and control a firearm.
> 3.  Require everyone of those guns to be registered.


Requirements you know you cannot soundly illustrate the necessity for, or how they will prevent criminals from getting guns.
Still waiting for your response:
Gun license / registration -- a sound argument? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


> 5.  Require gun safes and /or trigger locks on all guns in the home or business unless actually under the custody and control of a licensed person.


A requirement you know you cannot soundly illustrate the necessity for, or how it will prevent criminals from getting guns.


> It can be done, but there is no will to do so.


As you know, there is no will to do so because there is no sound argument for doing so.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You want the government to be able to "control" people's rights.  The only people that such controls effect are the people that care about the law.  Do you really think people who would commit mass murder care or would not find some other way to do as much damage as possible?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> I'm sure you're correct; that's why I consider the NRA a Terrorist Organization.


You consider the NRA a terrorist organization because you can only argue from emotion, ignorance and/or dishonesty.
The NRA:  A terrorist organization? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Do gun control laws lessen the frequency of mass shootings???  Have any of these measures been effective whatsoever in preventing gun homicides?  That is an important question that you need to ask yourself.  If the answer is no, then obviously it is NOT the answer to the problem.  Of course we are always going to have whackos around.  There always have been whackos, but we have a LOT more of them today than ever before because there are more people living in the US than ever before.  Why not look at Hollywood which glorifies violence and gore and desensitizes us?  Perhaps THAT is the culprit because guns have ALWAYS been a part of American culture.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Your strawman has been noted and I will address it. The government already controls your rights. How did you not know that?  Who said people determined to commit mass murder would not find another way?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You blaming the tool and trying to gain control over a tool.  It's never going to work.  It's just delusional and avoidance of what the ACTUAL problem might be with society.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> From my perspective, your ideology is more "evil" than any Muslim that I've ever met.



Terrorism is good, opposition to slaughter is bad? What more do we need know of you?



> In fact, I would go so far as to say _they're all better humans than you are._



Muslim snipers Lee Boyd Malvo and John Allen Muhammad
Ismail Peltek - Muslim terrorist murdered 6, including a 4 year old
Mustafa Mohamed, - attacked a retirement home in the name of Allah
Mohammed Reza Taheri-azar, U of NC terrorist attack
Mujtaba Rabbani Jabbar - Baltimore theater terror attack
Michael Julius Ford, a 22-year-old convert to Islam - Denver Safeway terror attack
Naveed Afzal Haq - Seattle Jewish center terror attack
Yaser Said - Honor murder of daughters to please Allah
Chaudry Rashid - Honor murder in the name of Allah
Muzzammil Syed Hassan - terrorist who conducted beheading on live TV IN AMERICA
Abdulhakim Mujahid Muhammad - Little Rock terror attack, killed for US Servicemen
Faleh Hassan Almaleki - honor murder - Allah be praised
Nidal Malik Hassan - Ft. Hood terror attack
Rahim Abdul Alfetlawi - honor murder - Allahu Akbar
Ali Mahwood-Awad Irsan - Harris Medical School terror attack
Yusuf Ibrahim - Buena Vista terror attack, beheaded his victims
Reshad Riddle - Ashtabula, Ohio terror attack
Dzhokhar Tsarnaev and Tamerlan Tsarnaev - Boston Marathon terror attack
Daymond Agnew - Ace hardware terror attack
Ali Muhammad Brown - New Jersey Terror attack
Alton Nolen - Moore, Oklahoma terror attack
Muhammad Youssef Abdulazeez - Chattanooga terrorist attack

Now these are what YOU consider to be good people, better humans.

You call evil good, and good evil.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Do gun control laws lessen the frequency of mass shootings???  Have any of these measures been effective whatsoever in preventing gun homicides?  That is an important question that you need to ask yourself.  If the answer is no, then obviously it is NOT the answer to the problem.  Of course we are always going to have whackos around.  There always have been whackos, but we have a LOT more of them today than ever before because there are more people living in the US than ever before.  Why not look at Hollywood which glorifies violence and gore and desensitizes us?  Perhaps THAT is the culprit because guns have ALWAYS been a part of American culture.


I think of it like this. Have the presence of metal detectors cut down on people bringing guns through them? Of course they have.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

I think about Hollywood slasher flicks and how I don't like them.  I tell people, I don't really enjoy those kinds of movies where people are torturing and murdering other people.  People look at me like I'M crazy for not liking watching people being cut up and mutilated and tortured and listening to the screaming.  I think to myself, no, actually, you are probably the crazy one for liking this stuff, and that's what I'm talking about.    Since when is THAT enjoyable?  A way to spend an enjoyable evening?  Even though I know it's fake, it's still disturbing.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Who said I was blaming the tool? I have several of those tools.  The point is that these tools are way too easy to get.  I can go back to where I grew up and get gun with ease with no paper work.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Do gun control laws lessen the frequency of mass shootings???  Have any of these measures been effective whatsoever in preventing gun homicides?  That is an important question that you need to ask yourself.  If the answer is no, then obviously it is NOT the answer to the problem.  Of course we are always going to have whackos around.  There always have been whackos, but we have a LOT more of them today than ever before because there are more people living in the US than ever before.  Why not look at Hollywood which glorifies violence and gore and desensitizes us?  Perhaps THAT is the culprit because guns have ALWAYS been a part of American culture.
> ...



Not really.  People who are determined have gotten them through before.  They are not "fail proof."  Nothing is.  We've tried to control drugs in this country for . . . how long now?  Has that worked out well for us?  I would say a resounding NO.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Gun free zones?  What a joke on US.    If you feel safer because you are in a "gun free zone" then all I can say is,


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm not against measures such as metal detectors.  Now that is just good common sense!  Declaring to the world that "this is a gun free zone" is stupid as all get out.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes really. Note I said cut down.  Of course they are not fail proof but they have decreased the traffic flow.  You are correct. Nothing is fail proof.  However it narrows the avenues. Once the avenues are defined they can be monitored and or shut down.  Its like we used to say when I was growing up. "I dont know any Black people that have a boat or plane to bring in crack."


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm not against measures such as metal detectors.  Now that is just good common sense!  Declaring to the world that "this is a gun free zone" is stupid as all get out.


No its not stupid. It provides 2 functions. It allows maximum penalties for sentencing and it keeps the populace calm.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I think about Hollywood slasher flicks and how I don't like them.  I tell people, I don't really enjoy those kinds of movies where people are torturing and murdering other people.  People look at me like I'M crazy for not liking watching people being cut up and mutilated and tortured and listening to the screaming.  I think to myself, no, actually, you are probably the crazy one for liking this stuff, and that's what I'm talking about.    Since when is THAT enjoyable?  A way to spend an enjoyable evening?  Even though I know it's fake, it's still disturbing.



What do you suggest be done?  Most people don't want to carry guns.  The idea of armed citizens stopping these things is mostly a myth.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And gun free zones and limits on ammunition and limits on what type of guns you can have (beyond reasonable limitations of course) do NOT do anything to solve these problems.  As you can see, people still get their guns and their ammunition and they still kill people every single day.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm not against measures such as metal detectors.  Now that is just good common sense!  Declaring to the world that "this is a gun free zone" is stupid as all get out.


Anti-gun loons cheer gun free zones and then express shock when a shooting takes place in one.
One cannot understand how or why they believe that shootings will not take place in such areas.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Thats because nut cases run around scaring people about the government take over.  If everyone was on the same page gradually this stuff would stop. Unfortunately fear drives people more than common sense.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think about Hollywood slasher flicks and how I don't like them.  I tell people, I don't really enjoy those kinds of movies where people are torturing and murdering other people.  People look at me like I'M crazy for not liking watching people being cut up and mutilated and tortured and listening to the screaming.  I think to myself, no, actually, you are probably the crazy one for liking this stuff, and that's what I'm talking about.    Since when is THAT enjoyable?  A way to spend an enjoyable evening?  Even though I know it's fake, it's still disturbing.
> ...



Of course it is NOT a myth.  Unless you want only criminals and police to be armed and want to be sitting duck, that's on you.  You have no right to force the rest of us to do that.  Also, your claims have been proven false time and time again on this board by many studies, for one Obama's OWN 10 million study conducted by the CDC.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Given all the shooting he did this guy probably had hi cap magazines.  I see no reason to not slow these people down.  Defenders certainly don't need them.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ok how many mass shootings have been stopped?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Psst....
Brain will only lie to you.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 2, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not against measures such as metal detectors.  Now that is just good common sense!  Declaring to the world that "this is a gun free zone" is stupid as all get out.
> ...



This wasn't a gun free zone.

UPDATE OCT 1, 2015 8:09 PM

The conservative site Breitbart and others assert that guns were banned at UCC. This is not true. The student code of conduct bans guns "without written authorization." Under Oregon law, the university could not ban people with a valid concealed carry license from bringing their weapons on campus. (They could ban gun from various buildings and facilities.) Conservative writer Dana Loesch, who initially claimed the campus was a "gun free zone," updated her article to clarify that individuals with concealed carry permits were allowed to bring guns on campus. 

There was, in fact, someone on campus with a concealed carry weapon at the time of the massacre. A local reporter explained to CNN that it was legal for him to have such a weapon on campus.


UCC Was Not A ‘Gun Free Zone’ Because Public Colleges In Oregon Can’t Ban Guns


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Psst.....  You can't name a single lie.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> True but thoughtless.
> 
> Consider:
> 
> ...




And how would that have stopped this shooting?

That's a rhetorical question,  because we know for a fact it would not.

California Virgin in Isla Vista bought 3 guns in California,  a state that has ALL of those  A handgun certification,  registration,  waiting period,  universal background checks,  mandatory gun locks...and he still committed mass murder with both knives,  guns and his car as weapons.

Gun law experts have said that there was *nothing* in his known history that prevented him from making legal gun purchases.[5]

2014 Isla Vista killings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



We've already been through this many times, as you know.  Why do you want me to have to post the information again.  If you cannot remember the details and the statistics, then google Obama's 10 million dollar CDC gun study.  I'm not going to do that for you on every thread.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > True but thoughtless.
> ...


Who said it would stop a shooting?  i could walk out my house right now and shoot someone.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 2, 2015)

Take comfort in knowing that government properties are as securely gun-free as all those protected zones of which we've been reading.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



So none?


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


What does the NRA have to do with this? They didn't write the Constitution. Prove that gun owners don't care, disagreement with you isn't good enough. We don't want to lose our ability to protect ourselves AND we want to keep the government in check. Armed people are free people, something you disdain.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2015)

Sallow said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




It was a Gun Free Zone...that's a fact.  Gun Free Zones are mandated by federal law,  not state.

There was an exemption,  if you were over 21 and a resident of Oregon with an Oregon CCW holder (no reciprocity) you were allowed to conceal carry.

But this is not publicized,  and 90% of the student population would assume that a gun free zone would preclude CCW. 

Faculty was not allowed to conceal carry under employment guidelines.

Hopefully the widespread knowledge that CCW is legal on Oregon public college campuses will promote more student CCW and perhaps these tragedies can be reduced in the future.

We are working to remedy this situation in Missouri under our newly election-revised Article 23 of Section 1 of the Missouri Constitution.






Article I, Missouri Constitution - Ballotpedia


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

Sallow said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I don't recall saying it was.
Now tell me:
How or why do you believe that making someplace a "gun free zone" means shootings will not take place there.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Most people don't want to carry.  You shouldn't have to carry to feel safe in a civilized country.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




My point exactly.  If it won't prevent these shootings, what exactly is the point?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sallow said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Stinkprogress is lying - they were exposed yesterday.

Try and keep up.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Instill a culture that gradually takes hold and punish those that break the law in the meanwhile.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


Who told you making a place a "gun free zone" means shootings will not take place there?


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It does seem to eliminate accidental shootings.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Most people don't want to carry.  You shouldn't have to carry to feel safe in a civilized country.



I'm not sure if that is true.  Anti-gunners frighten people about guns.

Twenty seven years I've owned guns,  I hunt almost every morning that it's legal to do so,  I spend hours at the range...in fact,  I'm going today.  And I've never had an accidental discharge,  neither been injured by a gun nor injured another person with a gun.

But anti-gunners make guns out to be evil mythical machines with a mind of their own,  endowed with the ability to go off by themselves or discharging at the slightest touch.

While in truth,  they are not like that at all.

For example,  my M1911 has three separate operation that must be preformed before it will fire.  My 9mm has two.  Eighty percent of my hunting rifles have manual hammers...they cannot fire without the hammer being manually thumbed into the firing position.  I can look at all of them from 20 yards away and tell instantly that they are in a safe configuration.

I choose these firearms for a reason.  Safety is my highest concern.

If people took the time to learn about firearms,  they would want to carry.

As for civilization,  have you been to the city lately?

Not much recognizable civilization left there.
=======================


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


Reduce or eliminate?

Victim of accidental school shooting mourned


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Most people don't want to carry.  You shouldn't have to carry to feel safe in a civilized country.
> ...



While I agree with what you are saying I don't think it changes people's minds.  I own many, but have no interest in carrying.  I avoid cities...


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Greatly reduce I suppose.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


There is none, except to facilitate the deaths of the innocent.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

Flooding our Society with guns is a criminal act ...No one should be surprised that mass shooting are becoming normal and routine...like rain storms..
Gun Nuts are enemies 
 Pro-Gun Oregon Sheriff Tied To Fringey ‘Constitutional’ Group Before Massacre 




 By Catherine Thompson   Muckraker


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Its sad when people cant see further than a few feet in front of them.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> More nonsense from anti-gun loons who happily use the blood of innocents to push their mindless, bigoted agenda.



More lack of concern for innocents slaughtered by a firearm; your right not to be infringed is more important to you than the life of a human being. Who or what made you into the POS you are today?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > More nonsense from anti-gun loons who happily use the blood of innocents to push their mindless, bigoted agenda.
> ...


Says he who is happy to see more innocent blood on his tree of sanity.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I'll tell you what...prove it.  Let's do something radical and punish those who break existing laws.

At the time of Johnson's arrest he was on probation for carrying a concealed weapon charge in which the conviction was withheld. On Thursday, Johnson was found guilty of violating probation and of the initial charge. Sentencing has yet to be set.

Read more here: Bradenton man faces up to life in prison after being convicted of armed robberies, sexual battery
..........................................................................

SANTA CRUZ -- Less than three weeks after he was sentenced to probation for carrying a concealed weapon, Brandon Aaron Thomas was arrested Saturday on suspicion of killing an 18-year-old in a drive-by shooting in Santa Cruz. 

Santa Cruz killing: Two men arrested, one just out on probation
.............................................................................

Groman was the second Baltimore police officer shot this year. Sgt. Keith McNeil, who was ambushed at an auto repair shop in March, "has a long way to go," Deputy Commissioner Jerry Rodriguez, the commander of the Professional Standards and Accountability Bureau, says.  

Rodriguez says Jones' criminal background illustrates what police are up against these days. "At age 19 this individual is already on parole and probation," he says, adding that three of his prior arrests were for gun-related crimes.

"If they complied, at best they faced maybe a citation. They would be on their way in 10 to 15 minutes," Rodriguez tells the assembled media.

But that cannot be true for Jones who, being caught by police with a gun while on probation for other gun crimes, would certainly have faced another arrest at the very least.

Police announce arrest in shooting of officer
............................................................................

Rogers is on felony probation for carrying a loaded firearm without registration.

Officers say they had a warrant for Rogers who is accused of attempted murder, criminal gang activity and sex offenses issued in Minot, North Dakota on July 1.

Rogers was arrested and taken into custody for the active warrant and for a violation of probation.

Man arrested in Bakersfield on warrant for attempted murder from North Dakota​


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


I dont need to prove something that is common sense. We know that people conform over time. We know that punishment deters some people. Its not rocket science.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I dont need to prove something that is common sense. We know that people conform over time. We know that punishment deters some people. Its not rocket science.



But we don't punish...look at those examples.

Probation,  probation,  probation.

We need to get serious about enforcing existing gun laws with incarceration,  not probation.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont need to prove something that is common sense. We know that people conform over time. We know that punishment deters some people. Its not rocket science.
> ...


We need to punish. Thats why we need harsher sentencing or better gun laws. There is no reason why we are locking people up for smoking weed but not when they have a gun.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




If I could,  I would thank this post twice.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 2, 2015)

Oregon shooting: Gunman had white supremacy leanings and was obsessed with guns, source says

"[name oblitterated from history], the shooter in the attack at Umpqua Community College in Oregon, was obsessed with guns and religion and had white supremacy leanings, according to a federal law enforcement source familiar with the investigation."


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Oregon shooting: Gunman had white supremacy leanings and was obsessed with guns, source says
> "[name oblitterated from history], the shooter in the attack at Umpqua Community College in Oregon, was obsessed with guns and religion and had white supremacy leanings, according to a federal law enforcement source familiar with the investigation."


Wont be long before the anti-gun loons seek to make it illegal for people to have guns because of what they think.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Oregon shooting: Gunman had white supremacy leanings and was obsessed with guns, source says
> 
> "[name oblitterated from history], the shooter in the attack at Umpqua Community College in Oregon, was obsessed with guns and religion and had white supremacy leanings, according to a federal law enforcement source familiar with the investigation."



Yet the Slimes never bothers to back it up.

And wasn't the scumbag shooter "mixed race?"






{An online dating profile that appears to belong to Mercer lists his hobbies and interests as "Internet, killing zombies, movies, music, reading." Under ethnicity, it says "mixed race" and his relationship status says "single -- never married."}
What we know about Oregon shooter Chris Harper Mercer


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

*Our Clock is back to zero...Las Vegas says 14 days over and under on next massacre of at least 6 Americans....*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## nicolondon (Oct 2, 2015)

Could somebody please explain to me the normal procedure to buy a gun? Also does each State have a gun register so that all owners are on a central database?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> Could somebody please explain to me the normal procedure to buy a gun? Also does each State have a gun register so that all owners are on a central database?


Depends on what you consider normal. I would assume most states have a gun database but I doubt all owners are in it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> Could somebody please explain to me the normal procedure to buy a gun? Also does each State have a gun register so that all owners are on a central database?


Very few of the states require registration.
There are two ways to buy a gun:
-Go to a dealer, pick it out, undergo a background check, pay for the gun, take the gun home.
-Go to a private individual, pay for the gun, take it home.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Q.  What are the ACTUAL problems.

A.  Many:

Poverty
Education
Jobs
Mental Health
Partisanship
Ignorance
Selfishness
Racism
Bigotry
Wedge Issues
and the greatest problem is The Congress,


----------



## nicolondon (Oct 2, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> nicolondon said:
> 
> 
> > Could somebody please explain to me the normal procedure to buy a gun? Also does each State have a gun register so that all owners are on a central database?
> ...


 
Thanks, isn't there an issue with the second method because that doesn't require a background check. Do you think Americans would accept a system where they can just buy from a gun shop. Sorry one more question does that background check cover just the State or is it USA wide.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You just don't get it!
The VAST VAST majority of gun owners have gone through all the 'registration' requirements and fucking on and on and on!
These people are law abiding people who have/will NEVER get into ANY sort of trouble with the law. Leave them fucking ALONE!
It's only insane people the fucking LIBs don't want to spend money treating medically and the fucking thugs who commit 99.9999999% of the gun crimes.
GO AFTER THESE people for Christ sake  BOBO has turned a blind eye to the horrific murder rates in the inner cities among negroes. Fucking BLAME HIM!
 How many negroes were murdered by other negroes USING ILLEGAL GUNS last week? BOBO stands up and never says a fucking word about these victims. Why? Because he is just enough of a fucking cynical SOB to understand at this point he must not do ANYTHING to piss off the DNC negro base. Fucking sickening.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> nicolondon said:
> 
> 
> > Could somebody please explain to me the normal procedure to buy a gun? Also does each State have a gun register so that all owners are on a central database?
> ...



If gun owners were licensed the private sale would allow for the seller to verity the buyer was licensed; and, a license could be immediately suspended if the licensee were to be arrested for crimes of violence, DUI for drugs or alcohol, detained civilly as a danger to him or her self or others.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > nicolondon said:
> ...


Nope.  Universal background checks are unenforceable as the state cannot prove the points necessary to prosecute.
This means the law is an unnecessary restriction to the exercise of the right.


> Do you think Americans would accept a system where they can just buy from a gun shop.


Thinking Americans will ask:  Why can't I sell my gun directly to my brother?


> Sorry one more question does that background check cover just the State or is it USA wide.


National.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> If gun owners were licensed....


More mindless nonsense.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Thinking Americans will ask:  Why can't I sell my gun directly to my brother?



And the answer would be you cant because its against the law.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 2, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Our Clock is back to zero...Las Vegas says 14 days over and under on next massacre of at least 6 Americans....*



In Chicago they measure that number in a matter of hours, not days. I wonder how many of those gun owners went through background check?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > nicolondon said:
> ...


Here is the problem with private sales. I see you have a gun for sale. Me and a couple of buddies come to your house access the situation, shoot you dead, and take your guns. Now there are more guns on the street and no one knows who has them.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 2, 2015)

Sallow said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You're fucking moron. The state's AG disagrees with you. 
BREAKING: MASS SHOOTING AT UMPQUA COLLEGE in Oregon - 13 Dead - Gunfree Zone - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


The gateway pundit? 

The Gateway Pundit - RationalWiki

"*The Gatewood Pundit* is a hard-right website that spends most of the day complaining about Barack Obama and liberals, and the occasional flirtation with outright white supremacists."


----------



## nicolondon (Oct 2, 2015)

I think the issue seems to be freedom of choice versus responsibility and people collectively accepting some limitations.

I do detect that a lot of the problems are with States versus the federal government and some suspicion amongst Americans of an over reach by Washington.

What I seem to read a lot about is excuses not to do something rather than finding some common ground, a lot of responsible gun owners when polled think something should be done. You simply can't arm every nursery, school, university, security people can't man every corridor and you can't have everyone walking around with a gun. Do Americans want to live in that type of society?

Perhaps its a cultural thing because in the UK the only time I ever see a gun is security police at airports. We're just not used to it, certainly in the UK if a government didn't act to do something after a gun massacre they would pay for it at the ballot box.

As a nation surely people can accept a few limitations on the types of guns and where to buy them. Isn't it worth trying. Its just impossible to understand how the USA, the richest, most developed nation can send a man to the moon but can't come up with a gun policy that the majority of the American public can agree on!


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > nicolondon said:
> ...


Dear God you really are a dummy.
Legal gun owners commit very few violent crimes involving guns. Insane people and negro thugs commit 99.999% of violent crimes involving a gun.
 You don't like guns in the hands of even the cops. You're a fucking LIB pajama-boy pussy.
 I saw a lot of you fucking LIBs in VN. We called you all "pukers and shiters". You could set your watch when a dozen of you cowards would show up at the MI claiming you had a 'stomach ache' a few minutes after you heard an explosion a mile away. That's why I have no respect for you and yours.
 And to think how many good men died to make sure you could attempt to destroy our freedoms. Now I'm going to puke.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 2, 2015)

How many times does this have to be explained ?

The POLICY of UCC is a weapons free zone.
Constitutionally, they cannot ban someone from being on campus with a concealed weapon because of a court case in 2011 if that person is legally allowed to do so.
However, if it is found that a person has a gun or other weapon, they are unwelcome and will be asked to leave.
It is then up to the person to pursue their legal rights.
But lets be clear !! This school is a weapon free campus !!!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> What I seem to read a lot about is excuses not to do something rather than finding some common ground, a lot of responsible gun owners when polled think something should be done. You simply can't arm every nursery, school, university, security people can't man every corridor and you can't have everyone walking around with a gun. Do Americans want to live in that type of society?


Here's the thing.
Common ground - that is, compromise-  requires that both sides give something to get what they want.
The side that wants more gun control has nothing to offer to gun owners in exchange for what they to the gun owners to give up.
Thus, compromise -- that is, common ground - is impossible,.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 2, 2015)

Here is the schools official bylaws:

“Possession, use, or threatened use of firearms (including but not limited to BB guns, air guns, water pistols, and paint guns) ammunition, explosives, dangerous chemicals, or any other objects as weapons on college property, except as expressly authorized by law or college regulations, is prohibited.

Possession of knives with a blade longer than 4” is prohibited.

Brandishing weapons is prohibited.

Misuse of personal defensive weapons – e.g., pepper spray, etc. is prohibited. The owner is responsible and accountable for any misuse of these devices.”


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> Could somebody please explain to me the normal procedure to buy a gun? Also does each State have a gun register so that all owners are on a central database?



Fill out the federal background check, then California background check, pay for the gun, wait 10 days, if approved, pick the gun up.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 2, 2015)

It was even in the rules that UCC security guards could mot have guns.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> I think the issue seems to be freedom of choice versus responsibility and people collectively accepting some limitations.
> 
> I do detect that a lot of the problems are with States versus the federal government and some suspicion amongst Americans of an over reach by Washington.
> 
> ...


It is cultural. The US is inhabited/controlled by the descendants of former criminals and money hungry hypocrites that live in a constant state of fear. Any talk about gun control is tantamount to taking their dicks.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> How many times does this have to be explained ?
> 
> The POLICY of UCC is a weapons free zone.
> Constitutionally, they cannot ban someone from being on campus with a concealed weapon because of a court case in 2011 if that person is legally allowed to do so.
> ...



By federal law.

Stinkprogress are communists. Communists lie - about everything.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here is the schools official bylaws:
> “Possession, use, or threatened use of firearms (including but not limited to BB guns, air guns, water pistols, and paint guns) ammunition, explosives, dangerous chemicals, or any other objects as weapons on college property, except as expressly authorized by law or college regulations, is prohibited.


CCW holders can carry.  Non CCW holders and criminal cannot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> CCW holders can carry.  Non CCW holders and criminal cannot.



CCW holders cannot be prosecuted by the state, but they WILL be evicted from the campus.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > CCW holders can carry.  Non CCW holders and criminal cannot.
> ...


If found.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> The government has no right to infringe upon our rights. Period.



Define "infringe".

Does requiring you to have a permit for a concealed weapon infringe upon your rights?

Yes or no?

If no, then why would requiring you to have a permit for a firearm in your house infringe upon your rights?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here is the schools official bylaws:
> 
> “Possession, use, or threatened use of firearms (including but not limited to BB guns, air guns, water pistols, and paint guns) ammunition, explosives, dangerous chemicals, or any other objects as weapons on college property, except as expressly authorized by law or college regulations, is prohibited.
> 
> ...


You keep missing out on the fact that CCW's were there and there is nothing legally the school can do about it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Do gun control laws lessen the frequency of mass shootings???  Have any of these measures been effective whatsoever in preventing gun homicides?  That is an important question that you need to ask yourself.  If the answer is no, then obviously it is NOT the answer to the problem.  Of course we are always going to have whackos around.  There always have been whackos, but we have a LOT more of them today than ever before because there are more people living in the US than ever before.  Why not look at Hollywood which glorifies violence and gore and desensitizes us?  Perhaps THAT is the culprit because guns have ALWAYS been a part of American culture.



It worked in Australia.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The government has no right to infringe upon our rights. Period.
> ...


This will be interesting.


----------



## nicolondon (Oct 2, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> nicolondon said:
> 
> 
> > What I seem to read a lot about is excuses not to do something rather than finding some common ground, a lot of responsible gun owners when polled think something should be done. You simply can't arm every nursery, school, university, security people can't man every corridor and you can't have everyone walking around with a gun. Do Americans want to live in that type of society?
> ...


 
Surely gun owners are human like the rest of us! If they could do something to help shouldn't they, I'm sure gun owners see these massacres and feel for the families. In terms of gun owners giving up something. Well no ones taking their gun away so what are they giving up. I hear a lot about freedom, shouldn't Americans have the freedom to go to a cinema, school etc without fear of being murdered. Isn't that the more important right, all I see is a lot of hysteria from the NRA screaming that Obama is after your guns, or they'll take your 2nd Am rights away. How about the rights of innocent people to not be murdered.  I watched Obamas news conference and if people remove their partisan hats then its impossible to disagree with his sentiments. A governments first priority is to protect its citizens from harm, those in Congress who sit on their arses doing nothing should be ashamed and have blood on their hands.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> It worked in Australia.



Oh, I see that sploogy....

{
A civilian NSW Police employee has been "callously murdered" and his killer shot dead as officers returned fire outside police headquarters at Parramatta in Sydney's west.

Police Commissioner Andrew Scipione said the lone gunman, who is yet to be identified, shot the police employee at close range as he was leaving the building around 4:30pm on Friday.

The offender then fired several more shots at officers as they emerged from the building to respond to the incident.

The gunman was killed when the officers, who are special constables, returned fire.}

NSW Police employee one of two dead in Parramatta HQ shooting


----------



## nicolondon (Oct 2, 2015)

I'd like to thank everyone who answered my question. Its just very confusing and really difficult for us in the UK to understand the gun situation in America.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> I'd like to thank everyone who answered my question. Its just very confusing and really difficult for us in the UK to understand the gun situation in America.


I have a buddy that used to live in the UK but now resides in Spain and he is bewildered. We talked about this at length this morning.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



You are an angry old man, full of hate.  You and other deranged people should never own a gun.


----------



## nicolondon (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> nicolondon said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to thank everyone who answered my question. Its just very confusing and really difficult for us in the UK to understand the gun situation in America.
> ...


 
Yes bewildered is where I'm at. This massacre got a lot of attention on our news. Its just so awful for those poor families. What really hit home though was the Sandy Hook massacre of those children. How can people turn a blind eye, surely as a nation America has to try everything possible that still allows people their 2nd Am right but marries that with sensible regulations. You of course can never totally eradicate these things from happening but you have to try.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > nicolondon said:
> ...


Well you have several levels of retardation going on here. Some are just plain selfish. Others are convinced the NWO is imminent.  The nuttiest of the bunch are convinced that Sandy Hook was staged and didnt really happen.  We have a few people on this forum that probably think it didnt really happen.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > nicolondon said:
> ...


There's no sound reason for gun owners to acquiesce to those that want more gun control because the additional gun control they want - not to mention the gun controls in place -  will do nothing to prevent gun-related violence.


> In terms of gun owners giving up something. Well no ones taking their gun away so what are they giving up


Every gun control law that affects only the law abiding -- background checks, registration, licenses, etc -  creates a imitation on the rights of the law abiding.  In our country, rights cannot be limited unless the state can show a compelling need to do so and a effective, limited means to meet that need.  None of the additional restrictions meet that test, and so there's no sound reason gun owners should allow them.


> I hear a lot about freedom, shouldn't Americans have the freedom to go to a cinema, school etc without fear of being murdered.


There is no freedom from fear.
Freedom itself, after all is a scary thing.


> all I see is a lot of hysteria from the NRA screaming that Obama is after your guns,


President Obama openly states that he wants to ban an assortment of rifles, handguns and shotguns.  There is no false concern here.


> How about the rights of innocent people to not be murdered.


You have the right to life.
No law will prevent someone who wants to illegally deprive you of that right from doing so.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lol.  We can agree on THAT at least.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


More mindless nonsense from an anti-gun loon who smiles at the deaths of innocents.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> nicolondon said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


As you can see nicolondon the gun huggers are locked into this concept that all gun crime is stopped by gun control at once or nothing at all. There is no sign of rational thinking that allows for a slow reduction.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The government has no right to infringe upon our rights. Period.
> ...



You already have to have a permit.  

Overview Of MA Firearms Law<meta name="keywords" content="fid, ltc, permit, license, gun, firearm, massachusetts, ma, mass"> <meta name="description" content="GOAL's MA firearms law overview page, the most asked about laws that gun owners need to know.">


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Do gun control laws lessen the frequency of mass shootings???  Have any of these measures been effective whatsoever in preventing gun homicides?  That is an important question that you need to ask yourself.  If the answer is no, then obviously it is NOT the answer to the problem.  Of course we are always going to have whackos around.  There always have been whackos, but we have a LOT more of them today than ever before because there are more people living in the US than ever before.  Why not look at Hollywood which glorifies violence and gore and desensitizes us?  Perhaps THAT is the culprit because guns have ALWAYS been a part of American culture.
> ...



We are not Australia, and I don't care about Australia, TBH.  We have rights that we have since WAY before you were born.  You aren't fixing the problem by focusing on the tool.  That is just common sense.  If someone wants to kill people, they will just use another tool to accomplish that goal.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

the Wing Nut Gun Nut  sheriff of the county where the massacre occurred, Douglas County, wrote a defiant letter to Vice President Biden after the Sandy Hook school massacre stating he would obey no gun control laws _he_ deemed unconstitutional.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

No there is nothing that can be done...*we just have to accept that in our society we have regular and routine gun slaughters and no there is nothing that can be done just accept the deaths move on *...and ain't Freedom wonderful eh...hahahahahahhahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## nicolondon (Oct 2, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> nicolondon said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


 
Thanks for answering my points. I appreciate this type of debate where those pro-guns argue in a reasoned manner. As a Brit I do understand that its a tricky business entering into this debate especially as we aren't brought up with guns and gun ownership in the USA is very matter of fact and not seen as out of the ordinary. I think the issue is one of perception as to the purpose of guns and whether its about having a minimum amount of protection versus a weapon that can unload a large amount of bullets in a short time.

Personally IMO the 2nd Am right was not designed to afford Americans any gun they wanted or the total freedom in where to buy that weapon or where to carry it. Your State legislatures have expanded gun rights and widened the goal posts above and beyond that original right. At the time of the writing of that constitution you did not have those powerful weapons. The right to bear arms is not carte blanche to bear any gun however powerful, it does not give the bearer of those arms complete freedom. It gives them the boundaries of that freedom as set out by each State. Only part of the problem is the 2nd Am, the main issue is borne out from a political discourse and lobby that normalize the expectations of citizens re their gun rights. Logically speaking each State could bring about laws that prohibit anything but a simple handgun able to fire 6 bullets, exceptions could be made for farmers, hunters. That would still not go against the 2nd Am.

The problem is guns are big business in the USA, they make big profits. The normalization of gun ownership from an early age is a problem because culturally this is difficult to break. Its not possible to re-write American history, whats done is done however its impossible to keep ignoring the terrible rates of homicide by gun.

Collectively in the last ten years over 300,000 Americans have died through either murder, suicide or accident. Homicide is approx. over 100,000.

Would Americans be so accepting if those 100,000 had been killed by terrorists?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

*Every time that we have a mass gun slaughter it simply means one thing...LET FREEDOM RING..*.waaaaaaaaaa hahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



I buy guns off of Armslist all the time...face to face.

Never once been to anyone's house,  or they to mine.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Are you saying you cant get shot face to face and your gun taken or were you just pointing out you never went to anyones house?


----------



## nicolondon (Oct 2, 2015)

Ok folks I think I've said my bit. Please don't take my criticisms of your gun laws as being anti-American. I've been over many times and love your country, I was inspired to come because as a kid I loved Starsky and Hutch and loved skyscrapers. Coming over the Brooklyn Bridge at night to see the New York skyline was one of the most thrilling experiences of my life. Anyway I digress, thanks for the replies and debate. I'll see whats happening in those race for next President forums, Trump supporters be warned!!! lol Go Hillary! did you expect anything else from someone in Europe!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > nicolondon said:
> ...


My pleasure.


> Personally IMO the 2nd Am right was not designed to afford Americans any gun they wanted or the total freedom in where to buy that weapon or where to carry it.


According to our law...
The Second Amendment protects an individual right to possess a firearm unconnected with service in a militia, and to use that arm for traditionally lawful purposes, such as self-defense within the home; this right does not extend to the ownership and use of "dangerous.and unusual" weapons.  The protection afford by the 2nd is from "infringement", which covers a large variety of actions that fall far short of simple prohibition.

And so, you personal interpretation, while yours, is not in agreement with the law.


> Your State legislatures have expanded gun rights and widened the goal posts above and beyond that original right.


The "original right" was for ordinary citizens to have uninfringed access to weapons of war, so that, in addition  protecting themselves their families and their belongings,  they might be able to effectively assist and/or resist the army. 
No state has expanded this right.


> Only part of the problem is the 2nd Am, the main issue is borne out from a political discourse and lobby that normalize the expectations of citizens re their gun rights. Logically speaking each State could bring about laws that prohibit anything but a simple handgun able to fire 6 bullets, exceptions could be made for farmers, hunters. That would still not go against the 2nd Am.


There's no logic in this, as 'arms" as the term used and understood in the amendment covers a far broader range of weapons.

Further, there's no merit to the arguments, bordering on the frivolous, that only those arms in existence in the 18th century are protected by the Second Amendment -  we do not interpret constitutional rights that way. Just as the First Amendment protects modern forms of communications,, and the Fourth Amendment applies to modern forms of search, , the Second Amendment extends, _prima facie_,to all instruments that constitute bearable arms, even those that were not in existence at the time of the founding.


> The problem is guns are big business in the USA, they make big profits. The normalization of gun ownership from an early age is a problem because culturally this is difficult to break. Its not possible to re-write American history, whats done is done however its impossible to keep ignoring the terrible rates of homicide by gun.


Terrible rates?
There are ~300,000,000 gun in the US.
For every gun used to murder someone, >35600 were not -- a rate of 0.0027%


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2015)

Well,  personally,  I haven't sold any guns to private individuals.  I suppose I could get shot and have my money taken,  but...I know they are armed and they at least suspect that I am armed.  Plus,  I usually meet folks at the Bass Pro in Springfield...the antithesis of the Gun-Free-Zone.

That being said...the reason I don't sell guns to private parties is that I don't know them,  and I cannot just call in and do a background check.

So the question I have is...why not?

Why not make the system accessible to private individuals?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Why do you fallaciously assume that I am "focusing on the tool"?

The problem with the "tool" is that it provides the individual with the ability to become a mass murderer. 

But the solution doesn't lie solely with the "tool".

Instead it lies in understanding that the way we are operating as a society today is wrong.

Back when Clinton was president we had a booming economy and very low unemployment. There was a lot of money to be made for those with jobs that paid living wages with benefits. Crime was at an all time low.

Contrast that with today where people are stressed out because their incomes are stagnating and/or declining and the future is uncertain. The morons in Congress want to make things even worse by shutting down the government and taking away healthcare from the poor. They oppose raising the minimum wage and want to give taxcuts to the wealthy so that they can export even more jobs overseas.

That is insane and that insanity is manifesting itself in these mass shootings.

If you want to stop this madness then it is time to throw out the bums in Congress who are not interested in the welfare of We the People. 

The "tools" that are the problem are the ones in Congress who hate America in all her diversity and instead want to transform it into a 3rd world nation where the wealthy have everything and crime is rampant amongst everyone else.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Well,  personally,  I haven't sold any guns to private individuals.  I suppose I could get shot and have my money taken,  but...I know they are armed and they at least suspect that I am armed.  Plus,  I usually meet folks at the Bass Pro in Springfield...the antithesis of the Gun-Free-Zone.
> 
> That being said...the reason I don't sell guns to private parties is that I don't know them,  and I cannot just call in and do a background check.
> 
> ...


Because private individuals have this tendency to do dumb things like get robbed or circumvent laws.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

*Ruh-Roh Panic in Las Vegas which had set up 14 days as the over and under for next shootings ...Ruh Roh*

Schools are on lockdown after a report of a person with a gun at El Paso Community College Friday afternoon. Lockdowns began at Canutillo High, Northwest Early College High, and Canutillo Central Office at about 12:10 p.m. after the report came in, ... (Talking Points Memo)


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 2, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Do gun control laws lessen the frequency of mass shootings???  Have any of these measures been effective whatsoever in preventing gun homicides?  That is an important question that you need to ask yourself.  If the answer is no, then obviously it is NOT the answer to the problem.  Of course we are always going to have whackos around.  There always have been whackos, but we have a LOT more of them today than ever before because there are more people living in the US than ever before.  Why not look at Hollywood which glorifies violence and gore and desensitizes us?  Perhaps THAT is the culprit because guns have ALWAYS been a part of American culture.
> ...



We're not going to let you people have a gun round up here.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 2, 2015)

nicolondon said:


> I'd like to thank everyone who answered my question. Its just very confusing and really difficult for us in the UK to understand the gun situation in America.



It's difficult for us in the U.S. to understand why you guys throughout Europe are committing cultural suicide by allowing yourselves to be overran by Muslims.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> nicolondon said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to thank everyone who answered my question. Its just very confusing and really difficult for us in the UK to understand the gun situation in America.
> ...




And if they think we have gun problems…wait till the jihadis go operational…..like the ones in France, Belgium, Denmark, and on that train…..and they use fully automatic rifles as a preference…and grenades...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



In which case the blood of innocents is on your head and hands, and on those of your fellow gun fetishists, since you aren't prepared to even consider any reasonable measures at all to stem the slaughter.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> nicolondon said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How many people nationwide believe Sandy Hook was some sort of staged event ?
I mean really, for gods sake it's a pathetically insignificant #.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > nicolondon said:
> ...


I dont get what that has to do with my point?  If you want to know the numbers why dont you fund a poll?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Well,  personally,  I haven't sold any guns to private individuals.  I suppose I could get shot and have my money taken,  but...I know they are armed and they at least suspect that I am armed.  Plus,  I usually meet folks at the Bass Pro in Springfield...the antithesis of the Gun-Free-Zone.
> 
> That being said...the reason I don't sell guns to private parties is that I don't know them,  and I cannot just call in and do a background check.
> 
> ...




Can't you get the police to do it….what about your local gun store?  And the problem with making it mandatory, besides it not working in the first place…..gun stores would then have to be ordered to do them and they would charge a fee for it…thus putting a tax on exercising a Right.  And what if you don't live near a gun store…..then you have to drag your buyer to the gun store that might me 3 hours away….just to sell a gun, a legal product.

The buyer knows if they can buy the gun….and if they are a felon they can already be sent to jail if they are caught buying the gun.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Ruh-Roh Panic in Las Vegas which had set up 14 days as the over and under for next shootings ...Ruh Roh*
> 
> Schools are on lockdown after a report of a person with a gun at El Paso Community College Friday afternoon. Lockdowns began at Canutillo High, Northwest Early College High, and Canutillo Central Office at about 12:10 p.m. after the report came in, ... (Talking Points Memo)




That means people are calling in crank calls…or there are people copy catting because of the media coverage of the last one…want these stop….stop giving them fame….


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> [
> How many people nationwide believe Sandy Hook was some sort of staged event ?
> I mean really, for gods sake it's a pathetically insignificant #.


2014: 
1467 murders committed with bladed weapons of all kinds
435 murders with blunt weapons if all kinds
249 murders committed with rifles of all kinds

Anti-gun loon reaction:   Ban 'assault weapons'!


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Yes…it is a good thing the Republicans gained control of congress and forced clinton to balance the budget….and we also had the tech bubble…..and then clinton wrecked it with his tax increases...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> It's difficult for us in the U.S. to understand why you guys throughout Europe are committing cultural suicide by allowing yourselves to be overran by Muslims.


*
We got our own problem with Right wing Militia Oath keeping Sovereign Citizens Open Carry bag of Filberts Neo Nazi Confederates of the South*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 2, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



You can have all the background checks, all the waiting periods you like, but the majority of Americans will not stand for a gun round up. This isn't Australia, or the UK.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> This isn't Australia, or the UK.



Its more like


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Thank you for disqualifying yourself from this discussion.

Have a nice day.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

*Speaking of Disqualified..*

Oh look how nice


* Sheriff In Charge Of Oregon Shooting Probe Posted Sandy Hook Truther Video *





The sheriff investigating a mass shooting at an Oregon community college that left at least nine people dead posted a video to Facebook in 2013 that raised questions about the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 2, 2015)

OK, so are these gun-grabber wannabes just useful idiots or are they dedicated believers in a Hitlerian paradise?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

So the Sheriff investigating the massacre du jour in Oregon is a man who also believes children were not slaughtered at Sandy Hook that its all a bunch of sh*t staged by librul pussies..*.OMG *


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't Australia, or the UK.
> ...


That was a pretty good movie. My daughter talked me into watching it. Violent though.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Speaking of Disqualified..*
> 
> Oh look how nice
> 
> ...


WTF?  Probably a white supremacist too. Oregon is filthy with them..


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> OK, so are these gun-grabber wannabes just useful idiots or are they dedicated believers in a Hitlerian paradise?


-Most- of them are village useful idiots.
The rest are special needs village useful idiots..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 2, 2015)

Oregon shooter ‘into occult, wiccan’


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 2, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't Australia, or the UK.
> ...



Do what I'm doing then, and work towards a goal of getting out of here.
Although based on the content of your posting history here, we would be leaving for far different reasons.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> In which case the blood of innocents is on your head and hands, and on those of your fellow gun fetishists, since you aren't prepared to even consider any reasonable measures at all to stem the slaughter.


I want to protect myself from the laws a spewing anus like you would vote for. Thanks for disqualifying yourself as a human.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 2, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Every time that we have a mass gun slaughter it simply means one thing...LET FREEDOM RING..*.waaaaaaaaaa hahahahahahahahahahah



Wrong. It means it is time to wake up and realize that Satanism is behind mass shootings and the majority of serial killings throughout American history.  When you legalize evil, this is what you get. Time for Americans to wake up.

Oregon shooter ‘into occult, wiccan’

WND didn't get it right.  Mercer was a follower of left hand path - hard core satanism.  The same evil that motivated Adam Lanza in Sandy Hook, the Columbine killers - Trenchcoat mafia was a satanic coven, it's no longer even a question - when you hear about these mass shootings?  Satanism is behind it.  Every time.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Well,  personally,  I haven't sold any guns to private individuals.  I suppose I could get shot and have my money taken,  but...I know they are armed and they at least suspect that I am armed.  Plus,  I usually meet folks at the Bass Pro in Springfield...the antithesis of the Gun-Free-Zone.
> ...




Nope...privacy concerns.

And I'm not advocating universal background checks.  Personally,  I made a choice to only sell to FFL's,  CCW holders and,  family and folks I know well.

I certainly do not want a defacto national firearm registration...which is exactly what will be created by universal background checks.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Oregon shooter ‘into occult, wiccan’



Shooter also called himself a "conservative Republican". 

Go figure!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon shooter ‘into occult, wiccan’
> ...


Confirming the Devil worship angle...


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon shooter ‘into occult, wiccan’
> ...


Also called himself a lover. He was into Nazis, I don't know of any Republicans that are.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Also called himself a lover. He was into Nazis, I don't know of any Republicans that are.


*GOP House Candidate Defends Wearing Nazi Uniform*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 2, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Also called himself a lover. He was into Nazis, I don't know of any Republicans that are.
> ...



Hey Tyyyyyyyyyyyyrone, ever thought of moving to Canada ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Hey Tyyyyyyyyyyyyrone, ever thought of moving to Canada ?



Isn't that where Ted "Calgary" Cruz is from ?


----------



## Missourian (Oct 2, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon shooter ‘into occult, wiccan’
> ...



A British born Irish Republican...as in IRA...as in The Troubles.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 2, 2015)

Media needs to stop reporting that guns were legally owned.

He was in a school for people with psychological issues - Special Ed / emotionally disturbed etc.

If these records were handled properly and if he was honest on application, then he would not have had guns.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> nicolondon said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to thank everyone who answered my question. Its just very confusing and really difficult for us in the UK to understand the gun situation in America.
> ...



Gee, how well did our American ancestors accept "Paptists" (Catholics), Jews, Italians the "Micks" (the Irish) and the Chinks (The Chinese)?  It's difficult for me to understand assholes & bigots like you, and i'm only a 5th generation American.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Media needs to stop reporting that guns were legally owned.
> 
> He was in a school for people with psychological issues - Special Ed / emotionally disturbed etc.
> 
> If these records were handled properly and if he was honest on application, then he would not have had guns.




not mecessarily...did the place he was at qualify as a memtal institution....and if he was aprohibited person...he still got the guns didn't he....?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Media needs to stop reporting that guns were legally owned.
> He was in a school for people with psychological issues - Special Ed / emotionally disturbed etc.
> If these records were handled properly and if he was honest on application, then he would not have had guns.


Spoken out of true ignorance.
The law is very specific on when it is illegal to own a gun due to psychological issues; this guy did not meet the criteria.
And so, no amount of record keeping and no background check wold have kept this guy for buying a gun.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Guns don't make people kill people or commit mass shootings. These nuts seek out ways to kill people. If it wasn't a gun, it would be something else. In the ME, where they probably can't afford to get guns, they use bombs instead. Also very effective way to kill a lot of people at once.



Here's the problem with that.  

There's no way this guy could have killed 9 people with a knife or an ax. He might have killed one before they tackled him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2015)

2aguy said:


> not mecessarily...did the place he was at qualify as a memtal institution....and if he was aprohibited person...he still got the guns didn't he....?



Yes, he still got guns, which just shows why we need to hold gun sellers to account when they sell guns to a lunatic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> You want the government to be able to "control" people's rights. The only people that such controls effect are the people that care about the law. Do you really think people who would commit mass murder care or would not find some other way to do as much damage as possible?



Well, let's look at that. 

Australia had a case where they had exactly that happen.  They banned guns after a mass shooting in 1996.  They haven't had a mass shooting since. 

There's never been a mass shooting in Japan.  

The United Kingdom hasn't had a mass shooting in 16 years.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Do gun control laws lessen the frequency of mass shootings??? Have any of these measures been effective whatsoever in preventing gun homicides? That is an important question that you need to ask yourself. If the answer is no, then obviously it is NOT the answer to the problem. Of course we are always going to have whackos around. There always have been whackos, but we have a LOT more of them today than ever before because there are more people living in the US than ever before. Why not look at Hollywood which glorifies violence and gore and desensitizes us? Perhaps THAT is the culprit because guns have ALWAYS been a part of American culture.



The problem is, we don't have real gun control laws. We have a few tinkering around the edges that the gun industry largely ignores.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 3, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Gun fetishists?  Lol.  Just because people recognize how important our rights are and that they need to be defended because the government does NOT have the power to grant or take away rights as they see fit.  Our rights are not dependent on "feelings."


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You want the government to be able to "control" people's rights. The only people that such controls effect are the people that care about the law. Do you really think people who would commit mass murder care or would not find some other way to do as much damage as possible?
> ...



Guns don't make people kill.  You just want to put a band-aid on the problem.  Besides the fact that for all of your rules and regulations, the ONLY people who will be effected are the law abiding.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You want the government to be able to "control" people's rights. The only people that such controls effect are the people that care about the law. Do you really think people who would commit mass murder care or would not find some other way to do as much damage as possible?
> ...



A much LARGER problem than mass shootings in this country is gang warfare which brings our national homicide rate up to a ridiculous level.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 3, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Media needs to stop reporting that guns were legally owned.
> 
> He was in a school for people with psychological issues - Special Ed / emotionally disturbed etc.
> 
> If these records were handled properly and if he was honest on application, then he would not have had guns.


If that was the criteria no liberal could own a gun.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I make the distinction between normal gun owners and the gun fetishists who are obsessed single issue voters who can't live without their precious penile substitutes. 

I defend the right to have firearms but with that right comes responsibility and accountability. 

The gun fetishists want to have their guns without taking any responsibility or accountability for what happened in the OP. 

Yes, they are accountable and responsible because they have actively obstructed all attempts at reasonable and sane measures to prevent these kinds of tragedies and they are still doing so right here in this thread.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Define "reasonable and sane measures."  We have addressed all of your sides points, and shown they do absolutly nothing to stop mass shooters or criminals from getting and using guns......we support locking up gun criminals for a long time...which is the only effective way to stop gun crime.

Here are some of the measures suggested....

Licencing all gun owners.

Registering all guns.

Magazine limits.

Universal background checks.

mental health info. for background checks.

Outside of the mental health info. in Background checks...and even that has major problems.....none of the other measures you harp on would have stopped this mass shooting or any of the others.  They would not stop the criminals from committing crime with guns.

So how are we unreasonable?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 3, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


"Unreasonable"....  placing unnecessary and ineffective limits on the rights of the law abiding with the intent to prevent something that cannot be prevented.
Put simply:   Anti-gun loons either do not or cannot think.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 3, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Explain the measures that would have prevented this.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gun fetishists? Lol. Just because people recognize how important our rights are and that they need to be defended because the government does NOT have the power to grant or take away rights as they see fit. Our rights are not dependent on "feelings."



One more time. 

There are no rights.  

There are privileges you have based on what the rest of society thinks is reasonable. 

Any fool who thinks he has 'rights' needs to look up "Japanese Americans, 1942".  

At one time, people thought that you had a "right" to own slaves.  Until people thought that was unacceptable.  

There is no good reason for civilians to own guns.  None at all. We don't need to hunt for sustinence, you will never overthrow the government with your handguns and a gun is more likely to kill a member of your family than a bad guy. 

Now, if you want to keep having the PRIVILEGE of owning a gun, then you gun nuts need to clean up your collective act. People like Mercer, Holmes, Roof, have no business having guns. 

If you can't keep guns away from them without keeping them away from the rest of you, I really, really, really don't have a problem with that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> "Unreasonable".... placing unnecessary and ineffective limits on the rights of the law abiding with the intent to prevent something that cannot be prevented.
> Put simply: Anti-gun loons either do not or cannot think.



Except other countries HAVE banned or limited private gun ownership and the HAVE prevented mass shooting incidents. And people in those countries are just as free as we are. Maybe freer.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Guns don't make people kill. You just want to put a band-aid on the problem. Besides the fact that for all of your rules and regulations, the ONLY people who will be effected are the law abiding.



This doesn't happen in Australia after they put on the "band-aid". 

The thing is, you guys keep claiming this sort of thing doesn't work when in fact other countries have done it and it works just fine. 

Guns don't make people kill, but they make it a lot easier for people TO kill.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 3, 2015)

There is no freedom in those places just perceived freedom...


----------



## Rustic (Oct 3, 2015)

With every "law" passed chipping away at our freedoms... And our pocket books.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Outside of the mental health info. in Background checks...and even that has major problems.....none of the other measures you harp on would have stopped this mass shooting or any of the others. They would not stop the criminals from committing crime with guns.



Except that if Mercer had to go in for a license where they did a background check on him before granting him a license, they would have found out about his mental health problems, or that the Army discharged him after a few weeks.  

You see, the thing is, the media never has a problem finding out these guys were crazy AFTER they do a shooting, but we never seem to be able to figure that out while they are accumulating enough guns to fight the Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> A much LARGER problem than mass shootings in this country is gang warfare which brings our national homicide rate up to a ridiculous level.



I agree, that's a real problem, but your sort only cares about it when some white guy shoots up some nice white kids and people start asking, "How was this person able to get a gun?"  

It would be wonderful if we started asking that question when there's a gang shooting.  

It would be even better if we did something to clean up all the guns on the street.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 3, 2015)

As with all things federal government wise... Control freaks.

Too bad we have no tenth admendment anymore...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gun fetishists? Lol. Just because people recognize how important our rights are and that they need to be defended because the government does NOT have the power to grant or take away rights as they see fit. Our rights are not dependent on "feelings."
> ...



Joe, you have said these same comments a million times on these boards, you're just going to have to once and for all get it through your head there isn't going to be a gun round up here.
You're free to work at creating more and more background checks, longer waiting periods, more and more red tape, yada yada.
Those things however only affect guns that have yet to be purchased, there are already over 300 million guns in the hands of private citizens. The Genie is out of the bottle, your choices really come down to which country you want to move to that doesn't allow private ownership.
Would you like me to send you some travel brochures ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Outside of the mental health info. in Background checks...and even that has major problems.....none of the other measures you harp on would have stopped this mass shooting or any of the others. They would not stop the criminals from committing crime with guns.
> ...



And if laws were in place that stopped him from purchasing at a retail establishment, then he could have simply found other ways, like purchasing from private sellers.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 3, 2015)

300 million is not enough... Help the economy buy more.


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 3, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Your NRA/GOP perfect world.





Excuse me dingle berry. 

The perp was a student there and knew that the community college had only one "guard" who was UNARMED and only carry a can of Mace.

So 20 students there were victimized ---yet AGAIN---by the gun control fascists.


.


.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 3, 2015)

More gun control = means more dead kids.

Too bad there is not a school for common sense... I feel for ya progressives


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 3, 2015)

The same liberals bemoaning this slaughter are strangely silent about their (former) New Messiah's mass killing of aid workers at a hospital!

Or maybe that ISN'T so much "strange" as "SOP"?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 3, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Free mental health care across the nation is a place to start. Repatriation of good jobs with benefits and a booming economy is another. Ending the Wall Street Casino bosses looting of the middle class and raising taxes on all incomes over $250k are additional measures that would have helped to prevent this.

Because the root cause is that this nation is stressed out by a lack of all of the above and that is what is driving this increase in mass shootings. We the People need to put the welfare of the people ahead of worshiping the Almighty Dollar and making blood sacrifices such as the one the OP.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 3, 2015)

Obama care is breaking my finances... What a cluster #%*^


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Joe, you have said these same comments a million times on these boards, you're just going to have to once and for all get it through your head there isn't going to be a gun round up here.
> You're free to work at creating more and more background checks, longer waiting periods, more and more red tape, yada yada.
> Those things however only affect guns that have yet to be purchased, there are already over 300 million guns in the hands of private citizens. The Genie is out of the bottle, your choices really come down to which country you want to move to that doesn't allow private ownership.
> Would you like me to send you some travel brochures ?



THis is what gun nuts in Australia and England said, right before the government rounded up their guns and melted them down...  It was epic.  

I'm happy to start with guns yet to be purchased, as they are usually the ones that end up being bought by people like Mercer before they go on a rampage.  

Rounding up the existing ones will happen sooner than later, though. Your own radicalism assures that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> And if laws were in place that stopped him from purchasing at a retail establishment, then he could have simply found other ways, like purchasing from private sellers.



Then you throw the private sellers in jail like they did to the assholes who sold to the Columbine shooters.  

This really isn't complicated, guy.  You probably realize this, or you wouldn't be shitting yourself every time there is a mass shooting terrified people might wake up to your bullshit.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, you have said these same comments a million times on these boards, you're just going to have to once and for all get it through your head there isn't going to be a gun round up here.
> ...




Moron..their criminals are getting guns easily...in Britain, Australia and the rest of Europe..their gun banning didn't stop their criminals from getting guns, just their law abiding citizens.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > And if laws were in place that stopped him from purchasing at a retail establishment, then he could have simply found other ways, like purchasing from private sellers.
> ...




The private seller who sold to the teenagers knew he was breaking the law....he broke the law moron......so pass as many laws as you want...if someone is willing to break them you can't stop them...you can only punish them after the fact...moron.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 4, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Free mental health care across the nation is a place to start.



ROFLMNAO!

Yes... where the value being protected is one's MENTAL HEALTH!  And where one is likely to find themselves in a school gunning down innocent children... the RECOMMENDATION for the purveyors of Mass-Children-murderin' is:

*FREE HEALTHCARE!*

*And behind that, they'd like those nut jobs getting FREE HEALTHCARE... to have high paying jobs with LOTS of "BENEFITS"... (and its not fair to claim that the 'high-pay for a no-skill lunatic...' is a benefit).*

*



*​


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Moron..their criminals are getting guns easily...in Britain, Australia and the rest of Europe..their gun banning didn't stop their criminals from getting guns, just their law abiding citizens.



Yet their gun deaths are in the hundreds and ours are in the tens of thousands. 

But never mind. Obviously just one criminal getting a gun is good enough for you, Im sure.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2015)

2aguy said:


> The private seller who sold to the teenagers knew he was breaking the law....he broke the law moron......so pass as many laws as you want...if someone is willing to break them you can't stop them...you can only punish them after the fact...moron.



Well, there is the value of deterance. 

You sell a gun to a loser who shoots up a school, you go to jail for the rest of your life. 

You put your gun in a nightstand and little Billy takes it out and shoots his sister, you go to jail for the rest of your life. 

Pretty soon, a lot of gun owners will just figure out it's not worth having a gun in the house.  Which of course, it really isn't.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Moron..their criminals are getting guns easily...in Britain, Australia and the rest of Europe..their gun banning didn't stop their criminals from getting guns, just their law abiding citizens.
> ...




You do realize that in Australia, when they still were allowed to have guns that their gun murder rate was lower than ours..right?  They had guns and their gun murder rate was still lower.  It is now starting to go up.  Their criminals and immigrant gangs are starting to use guns more and more...after the confiscation.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > The private seller who sold to the teenagers knew he was breaking the law....he broke the law moron......so pass as many laws as you want...if someone is willing to break them you can't stop them...you can only punish them after the fact...moron.
> ...




What is it with you lefties....you always target the innocent rather than focusing on the actual criminal...is it that your brains just don't work properly and can't understand the concept of who the actual criminal is....

I swear...every single action you want taken goes directly at an innocent, law abiding person...and ignores the actual criminal who commits the crime.....

That must go to the fact that you simply hate the people who want to own guns...so you want to make their lives miserable for the reason that you want to punish them because they want to own a gun.....you guys are nuts.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 4, 2015)

Only an intellectual lightweight can come up will the conclusion.... Gun control works.

See Chicago


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

If gun control worked, we would have LESS and not more homicides than we had when there was no gun control.  That makes it pretty obvious that the guns are not the problem.  The people are the problem, and most of the people who plan on committing a crime with any weapon aren't too concerned with how they go about getting their hands on it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2015)

2aguy said:


> You do realize that in Australia, when they still were allowed to have guns that their gun murder rate was lower than ours..right? They had guns and their gun murder rate was still lower. It is now starting to go up. Their criminals and immigrant gangs are starting to use guns more and more...after the confiscation.



I'm sure you read that in some NRA wank propaganda, right next to a picture of an AR-15 stripped down....  but it just ain't true.  

Fact is, Australia acted on guns after a particularly gruesome mass shooting, and the haven't had a mass shooting since.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> If gun control worked, we would have LESS and not more homicides than we had when there was no gun control. That makes it pretty obvious that the guns are not the problem. The people are the problem, and most of the people who plan on committing a crime with any weapon aren't too concerned with how they go about getting their hands on it.



If we actually HAD gun control, and that were the case, you might have a point. 

But you don't have gun control when you have gun control in New York and some asshole can drive over to Virginia and get a small arsenal, no questions asked. 

The Gun Industry is pushing more guns into the market, not less.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2015)

2aguy said:


> What is it with you lefties....you always target the innocent rather than focusing on the actual criminal...is it that your brains just don't work properly and can't understand the concept of who the actual criminal is....
> 
> I swear...every single action you want taken goes directly at an innocent, law abiding person...and ignores the actual criminal who commits the crime.....



I'm sorry, the people I describe are not "innocent". 

The person who sells someone a gun he couldn't buy at a gun store is not innocent. 

The person who leaves his gun in an insecure location where a child can get his hands on it is not innocent, either.  (The child who shoots his little playmate because he has a cartoon understanding of how the world works, however, actually would be innocent in that scenario.) 



2aguy said:


> That must go to the fact that you simply hate the people who want to own guns...so you want to make their lives miserable for the reason that you want to punish them because they want to own a gun.....you guys are nuts.



No, I want to punish them because they have a culture that leads to 33,000 deaths and 78,000 injuries every year.  that's what I want to punish them for. That and inflicting Bush on us.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If gun control worked, we would have LESS and not more homicides than we had when there was no gun control. That makes it pretty obvious that the guns are not the problem. The people are the problem, and most of the people who plan on committing a crime with any weapon aren't too concerned with how they go about getting their hands on it.
> ...



That never happens, they have background checks on the books now.

Obama the best gun sales man ever... How many firearms have been sold since '08???

See hope and change


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2015)

Rustic said:


> That never happens, they have background checks on the books now.
> 
> Obama the best gun sales man ever... How many firearms have been sold since '08???
> 
> See hope and change



We don't have background checks.  Clearly.  otherwise we'd identify these guys.  

But i have a much simpler solution.  If you sold a gun to a maniac who shoots up a school, theater, shopping mall, Church.... you are classified as an accomplice and you are doing hard time.  Doesn't matter what came up in NCIS.  You sold the gun, you do the time. Period.  

i'll bet you the gun industry takes the issue a lot more seriously after that.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > That never happens, they have background checks on the books now.
> ...



Your wrong, the proof does not bare out what your saying.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, you have said these same comments a million times on these boards, you're just going to have to once and for all get it through your head there isn't going to be a gun round up here.
> ...



Sorry pal, but regardless what happens to new purchases, there won't be a round-up here.
The right to bear arms is a much bigger issue here than in Australia and the U.K.
The rights have been passed from generation to generation. It's in the foundation and the very fabric of this nation.

You're free to keep dreaming though.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > And if laws were in place that stopped him from purchasing at a retail establishment, then he could have simply found other ways, like purchasing from private sellers.
> ...



And if private sells are shut down, we have the machinery to construct our own.

By the way, meth and heroin are also illegal in the U.S., guess that put an end to use.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 4, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Machinery?  We have printers....


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2015)

Rustic said:


> Your wrong, the proof does not bare out what your saying.



I would be more impressed with your arguments if you knew the difference between "you're" and "your" or "bear" and "bare".


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> And if private sells are shut down, we have the machinery to construct our own.
> 
> By the way, meth and heroin are also illegal in the U.S., guess that put an end to use.



Most heroin is produced outside the US. Meth can be made with common household supplies and guess what, the government DOES regulate who can have those chemicals.  

It would be a lot easier to track down idiots making guns with their basement lathe....


----------



## Rustic (Oct 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Your wrong, the proof does not bare out what your saying.
> ...



A spelling nazi... Kool


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sorry pal, but regardless what happens to new purchases, there won't be a round-up here.
> The right to bear arms is a much bigger issue here than in Australia and the U.K.
> The rights have been passed from generation to generation. It's in the foundation and the very fabric of this nation.
> 
> You're free to keep dreaming though.



Then why do you shit yourself every time there's a shooting like this? 

Gun owners are in the minority.  Gun nuts who think they needs them a Zombie-Apocalypse arsenal to fight the gummit are a true fringe.  

You see, it used to be, the NRA supported common sense gun laws. When the Black Panthers started walking around with weapons in the 1960's, the NRA helped sensible Republican Governors like Ronald Reagan pass laws to stop that sort of nonsense.  

That was before the nuts took over.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yes, it will be amusing watching you fetishists blow yourselves up with homemade guns. 

Truly Darwinian..


----------



## Rustic (Oct 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > And if private sells are shut down, we have the machinery to construct our own.
> ...



You have any idea how expensive good enough equipment it is produce any sort of firearm??? Let alone the skill required too.

Fact, criminals by a large part steal their weapons and its most likely repeat offenders committing violent crimes.

There for criminal don't have the time, money or schooling to make guns in their basement.

Go back to your fairytale of hope and change.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry pal, but regardless what happens to new purchases, there won't be a round-up here.
> ...



You do know it's always a criminal that happens to be a individual that commits crimes??

You do know most places it is legal to open and/or conceal carry... And rightly so.

See hope and change


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2015)

Rustic said:


> You do know it's always a criminal that happens to be a individual that commits crimes??
> 
> You do know most places it is legal to open and/or conceal carry... And rightly so.
> 
> See hope and change



And how many mass shootings have all you guys compensating for tiny peckers stopped, exactly? 

Oh. That's right. None.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2015)

Rustic said:


> You have any idea how expensive good enough equipment it is produce any sort of firearm??? Let alone the skill required too.
> 
> Fact, criminals by a large part steal their weapons and its most likely repeat offenders committing violent crimes.
> 
> ...



Go back to your home-school and learn how to spell, Cleetus. 

yes, I know the equipment is expensive. It's your fellow gun nuts who think they can make them with t 3D printers.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > You do know it's always a criminal that happens to be a individual that commits crimes??
> ...



Looks to me most of these shootings are done by progressives in urban areas...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2015)

Rustic said:


> Looks to me most of these shootings are done by progressives in urban areas...



have you ever considered turning off the the Talk Radio and having an original thought?


----------



## Rustic (Oct 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to me most of these shootings are done by progressives in urban areas...
> ...



I know the truth hurts... Sorry

See hope and change


----------



## Rustic (Oct 4, 2015)

More gun control... An original thought, funny stuff.

The 90's want their broken record back.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > You have any idea how expensive good enough equipment it is produce any sort of firearm??? Let alone the skill required too.
> ...



When your ideas don't make sense resort to name calling... Kool


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 4, 2015)

Rustic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



He usually lies before he goes to name calling.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry pal, but regardless what happens to new purchases, there won't be a round-up here.
> ...



I "shit" myself because


JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry pal, but regardless what happens to new purchases, there won't be a round-up here.
> ...




Joe, there's no point in arguing with you, we simply disagree. Go ahead and continue to pound your head into the wall.
We'll eventually have more laws, and many libs will feel better, but some day when your hair is gray, you're stooped over and using a cane, you might finally come to the realization that you'll never see your gun round-up.
Night buddy !


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 5, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Joe, there's no point in arguing with you, we simply disagree. Go ahead and continue to pound your head into the wall.
> We'll eventually have more laws, and many libs will feel better, but some day when your hair is gray, you're stooped over and using a cane, you might finally come to the realization that you'll never see your gun round-up.
> Night buddy !



I'm old now.  But that's not hte point, guy.  The point is you guys shit yourselves every time there is a mass shooting because people will start questioning why we let people like you have guns. 

You are a naked emperor walking down the street, hoping to God no one calls out you have no clothes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, there's no point in arguing with you, we simply disagree. Go ahead and continue to pound your head into the wall.
> ...




There is some validity to this argument, but the issue is more complex than that.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that in Australia, when they still were allowed to have guns that their gun murder rate was lower than ours..right? They had guns and their gun murder rate was still lower. It is now starting to go up. Their criminals and immigrant gangs are starting to use guns more and more...after the confiscation.
> ...




And that isn't true..they have had 3.  You never hear about them.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > That never happens, they have background checks on the books now.
> ...




Yeah…punish the people who didn't do the shooting….you are a moron….the Federal Background check system can't catch the nuts….but you expect normal people to be held accountable when they sell a gun…..truly…you anti gun extremists are nuts…...


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Oct 5, 2015)

Every liberal knows the best way to confront a home invasion is by getting a better understanding of the thugs motives, concerns, and feelings....

Then negotiating a peaceful, non violent, solution......  Lol


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 5, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Every liberal knows the best way to confront a home invasion is by getting a better understanding of the thugs motives, concerns, and feelings....


A conversation I'm more than happy with him - after I give him a sucking chest wound.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 5, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Yeah…punish the people who didn't do the shooting….you are a moron….the Federal Background check system can't catch the nuts….but you expect normal people to be held accountable when they sell a gun…..truly…you anti gun extremists are nuts…...



The Federal Background Check System didn't have Crazy McNutso standing in front of him with Orange Hair doing a bad Heath Ledger impersonation. That was a gun seller who looked him in the eye and determined he was an okay guy.  

Oh, hey, guess what we found out today.  Harper-Mercer's mom was an NRA pinup girl.  She was one of you nuts who started stockpiling guns because there was a Negro in the White House. This could be your dream woman, I hear she's single.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 5, 2015)

2aguy said:


> And that isn't true..they have had 3. You never hear about them.



NO, they haven't.. but you can pretend they have.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah…punish the people who didn't do the shooting….you are a moron….the Federal Background check system can't catch the nuts….but you expect normal people to be held accountable when they sell a gun…..truly…you anti gun extremists are nuts…...
> ...




She is allegedly black moron.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > And that isn't true..they have had 3. You never hear about them.
> ...




Here you go dumb ass...from wikipedia, Australia mass murders.....



Monash University shooting - In October 2002, Huan Yun Xiang, a student, shot his classmates and teacher, killing two and injuring five.
2011 Hectorville siege - A mass shooting that took place on Friday, April 29, 2011, in Hectorville, South Australia. It began after a 39-year-old male, Donato Anthony Corbo, went on a shooting rampage, killing three people and wounding a child and two police officers, before being arrested by Special Operations police after an eight-hour siege.[6]
Hunt family murders - Geoff Hunt killed his wife and three children before turning the gun on himself on September 9, 2014.[8]


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > And that isn't true..they have had 3. You never hear about them.
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > And that isn't true..they have had 3. You never hear about them.
> ...




Okay dipshit.....explain how this teenager got this gun in Australia where they confiscated their guns....it happened a few days ago.....

Teen's Slaying Of Australian Police Worker 'Linked To Terror'

The 15-year-old, who is of Iraqi-Kurdish background and was born in Iran, shot a New South Wales police finance worker with a handgun at close range as the man left work in the western Sydney suburb of Parramatta on Friday, police Commissioner Andrew Scipione (pictured right above, alongside state Premier Mike Baird) said. The teen then fired at responding officers, who shot and killed him, Scipione said.

Now explain how this kid, with an illegal hand gun......coudn't have just walked into an Australian school and committed mass murder just like here......so sell your crap somewhere esle.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Here you go dumb ass...from wikipedia, Australia mass murders.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you got one person who killed his family. That doesn't really count. 

the other two were pretty minor.  

But I'll be nice today and say that wow, they had three incidents in 20 years since a ban. 

We've had 249 since Sandy Hook, which was only three years ago.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Now explain how this kid, with an illegal hand gun......coudn't have just walked into an Australian school and committed mass murder just like here......so sell your crap somewhere esle.



"Waaaaaah, Don't take my guns, you big meanie..." 

By your logic, we should dispense with all laws, as someone will always break them. 
Instead of just having the laws to start with that deters most incidents. 

By that logic, you should leave your doors open because someone will be able to find away around them, so why bother?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Now explain how this kid, with an illegal hand gun......coudn't have just walked into an Australian school and committed mass murder just like here......so sell your crap somewhere esle.
> ...



You are under the false impression that it is guns that are killing people, Joe.  It is people who are killing people.  Not guns.  Chicago proves the point.  Look at the crime rate on violence and yet they have the strictest gun laws.  Gun laws would not solve anything.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Now explain how this kid, with an illegal hand gun......coudn't have just walked into an Australian school and committed mass murder just like here......so sell your crap somewhere esle.
> ...




Why is it that you morons always say that we want to get rid of all laws…..nor dipshit….we have laws against using guns to commit crimes…if someone commits a crime with a gun arrest them…moron.

If a felon is caught with a gun..arrest them.

What you asswipes want is to arrest people before they break the law…..especially anyone who just wants to buy a gun….that is a crime in your eyes subject to arrest……moron.  And so you are the twits…….


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go dumb ass...from wikipedia, Australia mass murders.....
> ...




No Joe….you said there weren't any…I showed you 3…..and if the guy who murdered his family went to a school or a theater in Australia he could have been a mass shooter….

These countries with gun bans….are just lucky..their nuts can obviously get guns just as easily as our criminals can…

What kept the 15 year old , immigrant teenager last week from not just killing 2 police officers but instead going to his school….luck.  He could have easily done that since he had a gun….in a country that has banned guns…..


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go dumb ass...from wikipedia, Australia mass murders.....
> ...




No we haven't had that many joe….whatever anti gun site you got that number from took every shooting they could possibly find and called it a mass shooting…they lied to you…they have to lie because the numbers on mass shootings have not gotten worse….so they lie to push their agenda.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> You are under the false impression that it is guns that are killing people, Joe. It is people who are killing people. Not guns. Chicago proves the point. Look at the crime rate on violence and yet they have the strictest gun laws. Gun laws would not solve anything.



"The Strictest gun law" is like "the leper with the most fingers".  It's a dubious distinction.  We don't have strict gun laws ANYWHERE in this country, that's the problem. 

But don't worry, we just need to get a little Jesus into our hearts. Or something. 



2aguy said:


> No we haven't had that many joe….whatever anti gun site you got that number from took every shooting they could possibly find and called it a mass shooting…they lied to you…they have to lie because the numbers on mass shootings have not gotten worse….so they lie to push their agenda.



Guy, if you are classifying a shooting in Australia with two victims as a "mass shooting", then you've already lowered the standards. 

Aurora, Sandy Hook, Charleston, Columbine.  Yes, this problem is getting worse, where the name of the town immediately evokes the shooting that happened there.  Usually by a crazy person who never, ever should have had a gun to start wiht.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 6, 2015)

2aguy said:


> No Joe….you said there weren't any…I showed you 3…..and if the guy who murdered his family went to a school or a theater in Australia he could have been a mass shooter….



And if I went to Cape Canaveral, I could have been an astronaut.  

Point is, he wasn't and didn't.  If you want to add "cases where people killed their families", we'd be up in the hundreds of murders.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > You are under the false impression that it is guns that are killing people, Joe. It is people who are killing people. Not guns. Chicago proves the point. Look at the crime rate on violence and yet they have the strictest gun laws. Gun laws would not solve anything.
> ...




Yes…and Puerto Rico is an island nation with the strictest gun laws in the United States and it's protectorates…..and it has the most gun homicides in the world…according to VICE t.v.

And yes…these democrat controlled cities have the strictest gun control in the country and they can't keep the gangs from getting guns….and soon Europe will be the same way as they import their violent criminals to do the shootings Europeans won't do….


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 7, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Yes…and Puerto Rico is an island nation with the strictest gun laws in the United States and it's protectorates…..and it has the most gun homicides in the world…according to VICE t.v.



Vice TV? That's an authoritative source. 

Oh, this is the actual gun laws of PR.  

Gun laws in Puerto Rico - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yeah, they are about as strict as Honey Boo-Boo's parents.


----------

